# HILO MITICO: Psicopatía en política (Censurado del principal por la moderacion)



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Nov 2019)

PDF RESUMEN HILO

Filebin :: bin 8m5q48yq9ekshn9f (caducado)

Smallpdf.com (caducado)

Gofile (enlace para descargar)

Gofile actualizado Gofile 


Mensajes del 1 al 4







Hay un tema que se ha tocado en el foro, basicamente porque lo trajo @ominae que creo que es básico entenderlo, y si no te encuentras en debates absurdos. Basicamente lo que comenta es que hay un porcentaje de la poblacion (que el psiquiatra Lobaczewski cifra en un 0.6%) tiene la corteza prefrontal dañada y no puede procesar la moral, y es gente que ama el caos, el desorden por su propia configuracion cerebral. Por su inercia se meten a profesores, jueces, periodistas y pudren la sociedad, creando vinculos de forma emocional con gente que luego no podrá romper.

Esto es basicamente la izquierda.



Entender esto es clave, sino te encontrarás con debates absurdos mientras ellos apelan siempre de forma emocional, mintiendo sobre historia sin tapujos y desviando las conversaciones al buscar el follon, y no la verdad.


Pongo textos y recopilo algunos mensajes de @ominae y las citas al psiquiatra que creo la escuela de pomenolorogía que nos trajo al foro @Walter Eucken



Les doy gracias a ambos y recomiendo la lectura de este tema, porque a la gente normal nos abre los ojos respecto al problema que tenemos con la psicopatía-izquierdista y que es la razon de fondo del problema en España



Esto pone la Wikipedia respecto las Patocracias (descritas con el psiquiatra polaco anterior en los 60 -que por cierto, el estudio de la psicopatia estaba prohibida, por razones obvias, en los años 60



"

A form of government interesting to ponerologists is one they have called pathocracy, in which individuals with personality disorders (especially psychopathy) occupy positions of power and influence. The result is a totalitarian system characterized by a government turned against its own people. A pathocracy may emerge when a society is insufficiently guarded against the typical and inevitable minority of such abnormal pathology, which Łobaczewski asserts is caused by biology or genetics. He argues that in such cases these individuals infiltrate an institution or state, prevailing moral values are perverted into their opposite, and a coded language like Orwell's doublethink circulates into the mainstream, using paralogic and paramoralism in place of genuine logic and morality.



There are various identifiable stages of pathocracy described by Łobaczewski. Ultimately, each pathocracy is foredoomed because the root of healthy social morality, according to Łobaczewski, is contained in the congenital instinctive infrastructure in the vast majority of the population. While some in the normal population are more susceptible to pathocratic influence, and become its lackeys, the majority instinctively resist.







A partir de aquí es texto de Ominae



***********



Los que lleváis tiempo en el foro sabréis que es ya difícilmente negable que los revolucionarios izquierdistas son, simple y llanamente, psicopatas integrados. Es tan evidente que una vez lo comprendes te fustigas por no haberte dado cuenta antes. El primero que se dio cuenta, sin saberlo, y precisamente en Cataluña, fue el famoso Orwell, que sin saber apenas español pudo observar el comportamiento de la gente y quedar tan impactado que toda su obra posterior es simplemente una reflexión sobre las mentalidades psicopático-politicas.



Mucha gente opina que España debe pasar pagina de la guerra civil, cuando ciertamente lo que debería hacer es comprender la guerra civil, porque que lo que esta pasando en Cataluña es lo mismo que paso en la guerra civil, solo que entonces, estos grupos revolucionarios te pegaban tiros en la nuca, te secuestraban y te asesinaban delante de tu familia. Pero si lo dices ahora te meten en la cárcel y amenazan con profanar tu tumba, Franco style. Los nietos de esa gente, te ponen querellas si dices lo que hicieron sus abuelos. La maldad es la misma porque el cerebro es el mismo, y no es casual, que las dos zonas que mas problemas dan, sean las dos zonas mas endogámicas de España, la Cataluña rural y el país vasco. Es lo que pasa cuando se casan entre semi-parientes durante siglos, igual que les ocurre a los gitanos.



Tampoco es casual que toda la tv y radio española este poblada de catalanes psicopatas, pues la manipulación emocional es muy útil para este tipo de trabajos.

No es casual, sino una consecuencia de la estructura del cerebro de estas personas. Disfrutan haciendo eso.



Me pregunto muchas veces que sentirán historiadores fraudulentos como Viñas, Tusell o Preston, personas que llevan décadas intentando engañar a todo el mundo sobre la guerra civil, cuando ven estas imágenes de Cataluña, que reflejan exactamente la esencia de la guerra civil española, mientras componen sus panfletos intentado seguir engañando a la gente diciendo que los malos eran los que se defendían. ¿Dónde están los malvados fachas? ¿los empresarios que pegaban tiros a sus empleados? ¿los señoritos que iban por los barrios humildes matando gente? ¿Dónde están todos esos culpables de la guerra civil? En los años 30 en España los revolucionarios eran exactamente iguales que ahora, solo que mucho mas violentos y malvados, y la causa de la revolución era la misma, destruir y asesinar, por puro placer psicopático. Ya sabéis que el cerebro de estas personas es distinto al vuestro, ellos sienten placer con lo que al resto nos provoca desasosiego. Ni el hambre, ni ningún derecho, ni todas las tonterías que nos han estado vendiendo en los libros durante décadas. Es el mismo placer a unos nos conduce a ver chicas en bolas en internet o a ir a una discoteca a ligar o a ser agradable con una mujer, pero en su casa, asociado de una forma totalmente distinta en el cerebro. Sienten placer con la destruccion, el caos y el enfrentamiento.



Esta otra humanidad, la anti humanidad, la anti España, debe ser comprendida a nivel científico de una vez por todas, porque es ya el enésimo ejemplo de montajes revolucionarios en un país en el que no pasaba nada. No son los pobres, ni la situaciones económica, ni la sentencia, ni nada de esto, son, simplemente, ellos. Personas, mejor dicho, basuras, con una configuración cerebral inhumana que viven entre nosotros.



Por alguna razón genética, el numero de psicopatas en países como España es elevado, y tenemos que vivir siempre en constante enfrentamiento contra ellos, privándonos de una vida tranquila y sosegada e impidiendo a los españoles desplegar toda su capacidad, que historicamente se ha demostrado, pues una enorme cantidad de tiempo se va en protegernos de esta gente, tanto a nivel personal, laboral, como político. Por ello España solo prospera cuando hay una gran actividad represiva que frena a esta gente, llámese inquisición o franquismo, cuando estas personas quedan reducidas a un ámbito privado de actuación, terrible para sus allegados, pero inexistente para el resto de la sociedad.



Ciertamente, España tiene un serio problema con los psicopatas. De hecho, todo el país en si esta terriblemente influenciado por ellos. La primera impresión que te llevas de España es tan positiva como la que te llevas cuando conoces a una personalidad psicopática. Un turista que llegue a España vera el sol, el buen clima y la amabilidad de sus gentes. Pero cuando poco a poco empiece a indagar o a meterse en grupos humanos, ya sea por ocio o trabajo, se empezará a dar cuenta de que algo no va bien. Exactamente igual que ocurre cuando conoces a un psicopata integrado.



Luego dicen que la gente es cada vez mas solitaria… es simplemente un mecanismo de autoprotección.



Llegara el dia en el que los escáneres cerebrales lleguen al congreso y la gente aprenderá que podemos intuir quien es bueno y malo haciendo unas pruebas medicas, fotografiando el cerebro y la actividad de los distintos lóbulos, podemos intuir que persona es bondadosa y cual es malvada. Cuando ese dia llegue, buena parte de la historia de la España se volverá a escribir reflejando la realidad de lo que ahora nos parece confuso y los que parecían los malos, se tornarán en los buenos.



Y tristemente muchos de vosotros no entendéis la mentalidad psicopática, pero no os imagináis como cuadra absolutamente todo, como un guante, con los comportamientos de estas personas y la dualidad psicopata-tonto útil, tan presente en todas las relaciones humanas, se ve continuamente reflejada en todos estos estropicios revolucionarios y en la forma de actuar de quienes los protagonizan.



Como dijo el psicopata Manuel Delgado, profesor de universidades catalanas, en la Radio de Julia, hace mas de una década, yo diría que incluso casi dos, cuando en Barcelona estaban sus alumnos quemando contenedores y paralizando el trafico, “Por fin, esto es lo que yo quería”.



Tened mucho cuidado en dejar a vuestros hijos con esta gente, porque os los devolverán con una personalidad destructiva y en muchos casos la vinculación emocional es tan irreparable como el daño psíquico que hace un pederasta a un niño abusado. No regaleis vuestros hijos a esta gente, no están aprendiendo matemáticas, historia o ciencia, están siendo condicionados a ser carne de cañon revolucionaria y a odiar a todo lo prospero, incluido a sus propios padres.



***********



he respondido a todo lo que planteas durante meses en este foro, pero veo que tendre que hacerlo una vez mas, voy a hacerlo por encima porque no tengo tanto tiempo libre como antes.



En primer lugar repetir por enesima vez que la izquierda es una relacion psicopatica, como la que tuvieron Marx, el psicopata, y Engels, la buena persona engañada. Esta relación es habitual en la izquierda y viene desde su fundación como puedes ver. Si yo me lo invento no se como es posible que Marx tuviese una relación de este tipo, tan habitual en psicopatas integrados, El creador del comunismo era un psicopata, Rosseau era un psicopata etc.. etc... Pero vamos son tantas las coincidencias que podria estar todo el dia hablando de ello y le repito que ya lo he explicado infinidad de veces, no tiene nada que ver con que el 50% de las personas que metan una papeleta en una urna sean psicopatas. Eso no funciona asi.



Por otra parte, los sentimientos que mas se mimetizan, lo que tu llamas psicologia social, son la risa y la violencia, que son, precisamente, los mas usados por los psicoptas, en su etapa juvenil en el colegio, fomentando el famoso bullying, ya puede verse como los psicopatas se hacen fuertes en ese tipo de relaciones. Esto lo explica mucho mejor que yo el profesor piñuel en sus libros y videos. Ese tipo de tacticas no son ajenas a los psicopatas sino que son la esencia de su forma de actuar, basicamente porque una persona normal no intenta manipular a la gente de ese modo ni usa esas tacticas que el psicopata aprende por si mismo desde su nacimiento y que a otras personas nos cuesta decadas entender.



Mucha gente se "da de baja" de la izquierda porque la izquierda es un engaño. Igual que mucha gente se da cuenta que su novia le esta engañando o que su jefe no cumple lo que promete. El engaño psicopatico es el qeu crea esa ilusión y esa farsa, es algo buscado y creado por el psicopata en ti, no surge de las flores y las nubes. La gente se hace de izquierdas porque esta gentuza les intenta influir desde niños en los colegios y en las escuelas para que lo sean, con engaños y farsas que se descubren posteriormente. Porque si eso no fuese asi la gente tendria miles de ideologias cuando son jovenes dependiendo de lo que perciban, pero no, tienen en su mayoria una, forjada en sus cerebros mediante el engaño, del que luego, gracias a dios algunos salen.



Por eso de cada 100 personas encontraras a 99 que han pasado de la izquierda a la derecha o el centro y a 1 que hizo el camino contrario. Y esto es una prueba de que eso es un engaño inducido, no una cosa natual.



Esto mismo pasa en las relaciones personales con psicopatas, tu conoces a una persona que es un amor de ser humano, esta pendiente de ti, te intenta agradar etc... hay psicopatas que hasta mimetizan los comportamientos de su victima, por ejemplo si tu eres fan de star wars fingen que eso es lo mas importante de sus vidas etc... etc... otra nueva similitud del comportamiento de los rojos con el de los psicopatas. Cuando pueden usar a los trabajadores industriales para destruir la sociedad basan toda su ideologia en ello, todas sus trampas estan destinadas a usarles y engañarles, pero cuando ya no sirven para nada por ser muy pocos pasan, por ejemplo , al cambio climatico o al feminismo, dejando tirados a esos que antes eran lo mas importante de su vida. Otro comportamiento habitual en los psicopatas, que pueden desaparecer y no volver a pensar en ti en su vida despues de haberse pasado años conviviendo contigo y haciendote creer que eras la mejor persona del mundo.



Y es que podria estar todo el dia asi ojala tuviese mas tiempo.



Mucha gente se equivoca cuadno "descubre" estar ante psicopatas porque pitan a los heridos o al presidente en un hospital o tiran piedras, en realidad eso no es suficiente para identificar a los psicopatas. La mejor forma es el comportamiento, pues el psicopata tiene un comportamiento basado en su estructura cerebral distinto al nuestro, y cuando contrapones como se infiltra un izquierdista en la escuela o como actua un psicopata en un grupo de amigos todo casa como un guante. Tristemente, o afortunadamente, la mayoria de las personas no se dan cuenta de este tipo de relaciones personales porque nunca han desenmascarado a un psicopata cercano ni saben que eso existe, pero cuando lo sufres, lees y te informas, te das cuenta de como todos estos comportamientos pautados que suelen tener son habituales en muchos de ellos. Esa es la gran aportacion de profesor Hare al mundo, la identificacion de algnos de estos comportamientos.



Y cuando los comparas con la forma de actuar de la izquierda, por ejemplo las infiltraciones en los colegios para enseñar mentiras de la guerra civil, las infiltraciones en el cine para convertirlo en un arma politica, el acoso en sus propias asociaciones, el formar grupitos para expulsar a quienes creen peligrosos, las difamaciones etc... etc... las coincidencias son espeluznantes.



Y ya el colmo es cuando gracias a la historia accedes a episodios de su vida privada que todavia confirman mas estas similitudes, por ejemplo de pablo iglesias reconociendo que es un psicopata marxista que disfruta sexualmente haciendo daño a una tia buena.



pero como te digo no me puedo extender todo lo que me gustaria por falta de tiempo, solo un pequeño consejo, si alguien esta interesado en esto que no use el mal, la algarada o los crimenes para identificar a un psicopata. Esa no es la forma correcta, eso es solo la fanfarria final.



En la actuación diaria y en los pequeños detalles esta la clave, cualquier cosa que pase por el cortex prefrontal y sea procesada alli va a generar en ellos una respuesta primaria ligeramente distinta a la que tenemos nosotros. CUando observas esto varias veces en una misma persona, siempre que no este en estado de nerviosismo, y de una forma continua, deberian empezar a encenderse las luces rojas.



*Enlaces sobre Pomenorologia (estudio de psicopatia en politica)*





Political Ponerology: A Science on the Nature of Evil Adjusted for Political Purposes | Andrew M. Lobaczewski | download







Political ponerology - Wikipedia



In Memoriam: Andrzej M. Łobaczewski -- Sott.net



Hilos relacionados



Esplendor Psicopata en Cataluña

La teoría de Ominae sobre vinculos psicopatía-izquierda


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Nov 2019)

Es una tactica de engaño, cuadno no tiene razón se pone a divagar y a hablar de otras cosas, es una tactica que usan los comerciales para distraer la atención, por poner un ejemplo. Como tu eres una persona coherente y no puedes dejar pasar la mentira, le replicas y te enzarzas en una discusion sobre esa nueva cosa que ha dicho, dejando la de atras olvidada.

Los psicopatas al no tener introspeción moral no razonan sobre este hecho ni lo someten a analisis moral, simplemente esperan unos dias y lo vuelven a repetir. Por eso es imposible "convencer" a esta gente, porque, literalmente, no procesan la información igual que tu o yo. No se les quedan en la cabeza las discusiones ni los argumentos, no le dan vueltas a las cosas, simplemente esperan unos dias y vuelven a repetir la misma mentira con otro enfoque.

Tu en cambio, si tienes una discusion con alguien sobre por ejemplo la inmigración y no eres capaz de defender tu postura de forma racional, puedes no hacerlo en publico, pero poco a poco vas ccambiando de opinión debido a los nuevos hechos y los nuevos razonamientos. Todo esto mina tu racionalidad hasta el punto de que, aunque te joda o no lo admitas, llega un momento en el que cambias de opinión y entonces pues cambias de nick por verguenza o dejas de hablar del tema, pero , en el fondo, te has convencido de algo que crees correcto.

En la mente del psicopata este procesamiento, que ocurre en esencia en el cortex prefrontal, no se produce, por lo que puedes verle al dia siguiente defendiendo lo mismo pero de otra forma.

la tragedia de españa es que si bien la gente no son criminales violentos como en colombia por ejemplo, si hay muchisimas personas de este tipo, haciendo la convivencia politica con ellos ciertamente imposible, hasta el punto de que cuando van pasando los años las democracias se pudren entre paguiterismo y mentiras y acosos y decisiones lamentables de estos personajes a los que la gente normal no detecta.

Es nuestra tragedia patria, igual que la tienen en argentina, otros paises pues tienen un monton de criminales y otros tendran otra cosa, pero la nuestra es esta, el enemigo psicopata interior, hasta el punto en el que si analizas la historia de España veras que nunca ha sido un pais importante o prospero sin algun tipo de represión interna, como la inquisición o la dictadura de franco. En el momento que la represión acaba, esta gente empiezan a surgir como setas y a pudrirlo todo, hasta el enfrentamiento final, o la ruina si no se hace nada, porque como digo al carecer de este mecanismo cerebral nunca tienen limite, las decisiones daniñas que pueden tomar y las gilipolleces que pueden decir son inimaginables para nosotros, solo hay que ver a los podemitas o a los ministros socialistas para hacerse una idea, o a los juececillos progres que se divierten poniendo en libertad a personas peligrosas.

Es lo que hay.

*********

Disculpe por tardar tanto en responder. Yo la dualidad que hago la apoyo en un hecho cientifico, que la actividad del cortex prefrontal genera individuos malvados per se, mejor dicho la falta de actividad. Esto provoca que algunos seres humanos sean malvados y se aprovechen de los buenos. Eso es algo correcto.

Usted dice que hay arriba y abajo y emplea los mismos esquemas mentales marxistas DE LOS QUE NO SE PUEDE DESPRENDER. Y toda su filosofia se basa en ese esquema por mucho que diga que usted no es marxista.

La clave es el cerebro humano, no la posición social, por eso puede encontrar empresarios, militares y politicos que son personas excelente y con valores o ricos que son increiblemente buenos etc... de igual modo que puede irse a zonas de pobreza y verse rodeado de hijos de puta. Por esa razon, su dualidad para explicar el mundo no funciona, porque no se ajusta a la realidad.

Sin embargo, lo que yo le explico es mucho mas contundente, pues un psicopata pobre se comporta de la misma forma que un psicopata influyente o rico, usan los mismos metodos, tienen la misma forma de actuar y ysan a la gente del mismo modo.

Es el cerebro la causa de ese comportamiento y donde exista un cerebro asi encontrará usted caos y problemas. Sin embargo, con su teoria basada en el marxismo, en arribas y abajos, no se puede preveer nada, ni sirve para nada, ni significada nada, porque es totalmente falsa. Usted no puede saber si una persona rica o poderosa es mala y una persona pobre es buena y honrada. Es decir, es algo que no funciona. Pero no solo es que no funcione, es que es una estrategia para provocar revoluciones y funciona tan bien que hasta personas con su inteligencia, y no lo digo de broma, son incapaces de salirse de este esquema irracional, de igual modo que la persona mas bondadosa es incapaz de salir de una relación psicopatica basada en el amor.

Estamos teneidno la "suerte" de ver un proceso revolucionario en directo y ysted pretende ponerse a hablar de una epoca en donde apenas tenemos fuentes y es tremendamente dificil de analizar. EN cuanto tenemos fuentes mas amplias como en la revolucion francesa ya dice que no es una revolución feten, ya es otro tipo. Y ya cuando vemos a los revolucionaros en su salsa gracias a internet ya tampoco vale. Es decir, lo unico que vale son unas cosas que pasaron en unos periodos en donde apenas tenemos fuentes para analizarlos.

Pues oiga, que quiere que le diga, me parece que es imposible que usted tenga razón.

Sin embargo, si tu analizas las revoluciones como una fanfarria final de las mentalidades psicopaticas y de la creación del caos, resulta que puedes ver como coincide con lo que esta psando, con lo que ocurrio en la revolucion francesa, lo que esta psando en chile etc... joder, que puta casualidad. Me parece muy triste que usted niegue esta evidencia diciendo que estas son una especie de "revoluciones falsas" y que las verdaderas son de otro tipo y de epocas que no podemos ni analizar por falta de fuentes, cuando ahora tenemos lo que el revolucionario piensa expresado en twitter al minuto.

*****************


El bullying y la psicopatia politica se parecen porque estan realizados por el mismo tipo de personas. Por ejemplo lo que acaba de hacer Irene Montero con la dueña de la casa a la que ha acosado no es distinto del bullying escolar. Los programas de wyoming o polonia haciendo el mismo tipo de chistes siempre hacia las mismas personas no es distinto al acoso escolar. Y lo hacen asi porque es su forma natural de actuar. No solo eso sino que cuando la gente se cabrea con Irene Montero ella, sin ni siquiera comprender ni importarle lo que acaba de hacer, pide que sean respetuosos* con ella misma y que la pidan disculpas a ella*. Es totalmente delirante para una persnoa nromal pero asi actua esta gente, es su forma natural de comportarse.

Si sigues a irene montero en instagram veras como publica una serie de videos llamados "historias". En esos videos se la ve estar sonriente y feliz saludando a la gente. En el siguiente video "denuncia", rodado apenas 1 minuto despues de estar perfectamente sonriendo y haciendo bromas, aparece con cara compungida y a punto del llanto. Y luego, otra vez vuelve a despedirse de la gente, saca otra "historia" riendo y saludando a la gente como si nada.

Son psicopatas integrados, actores. Es todo mentira. Sus estados de animo son fabricados en base a unos gestos corporales y de la cara. Una persona normal no puede pasar de estar riendo y haciendo bromas a un estado de casi llorar y preocupación para luego volver a reir y hacer bromas, todo en menos de 3 minutos. Es imposible. La mentalidad introspectiva, la que tienen las personas buenas, tarda dias o incluso meses en reponerse de algo que le provoca dolor o sentimiento de tristeza. La de estos psicopatas izqueirdistas no, les da absolutamente igual.

Con los profesores pasa igual. igual que no hacen ni caso a los acosos provocando que los niños se acaben suicidando en la vida real dejan en libertad a los criminales o propagandean leyes y normas que les permiten delinquir cientos de veces. Y esto lo hacen porque interiormente no sienten ese "flash" que sentimos muchos ante la injusticia. Un profesor que vea todos los dias como un niño es tratado como una basura por el resto de sus compañeros y siga dando clases igual o disculpando a los acosadores no es distinto del juez que deja en libertad a gente que tiene 30 delitos continuados. Simplemente les da igual, para ellos es un trabajo mecanico, como poner tornillos, van, lo hacen, y se vuelven a casa.

De hecho esto se parece mucho, en el colegio estas preso de esta gente porque no te puedes ir a otro lado, estan destrozando tu vida pero no puedes abandonar el sistema escolar aunque estes destrozado, porque unos señores te obligan a estar ahi, ir a clase todos los dias a que te insulten y te conviertan en una mierda.

En el mundo adulto es igual, te estan robando a impuestos, obligandote a pedir creditos para ir tirando, poniendote multas y tasas y esas mismas personas no te dejan salir de ahi, no te proteje nadie, eres un esclavo que trabaja y arriesga su dinero para que ellos reciban una parte gratis.

A los profesores no les importa que seas bueno, no les importas nada, para ellos lo que debes ser es un buen revolucionario e interiorizar una serie de mentiras que luego te hagan votar a los partidos a los que ellos votan para poder seguir robando a la gente productiva. No es una casualidad que los estudiantes salgan rojos, es que los fabrican asi.

E igual que la dualidad obreros industriales + psicopatas revolucionarios fue terrible para el mundo la dualidad niñatos narcisistas + psicopatas revolucionarios va a traer desastres inimaginables como estamos viendo en hispanoamerica, porque la causa primordial de las revoluciones, y esto lo saben muy bien los revolucionarios, no son la pobreza ni la represión, de hecho lo primero que ellos hacen al llegar al poder es aumentar la pobreza y la represión y en sus paises NUNCA (o casi nunca) hay revoluciones ni protestas. Eso si, a nosotros nos engañan diciendo lo contrario.

Por eso estas protestas solo se dan en paises capitalistas porque la causa de los movimientos revolucionarios ES EL ENGAÑO a una cantidad suficiente de la población del pais para acabar provocando problemas. Y ahora esa parte del pais es la generación narcisista y de niñatos del iphone, junto con los delincuentes, que son aliados de los revolucionarios desde siempre.

Y esta es la batalla de los proximos años y recordemos que esto no tiene fin, en españa los movmientos revolucionarios comenzaron a mediados del siglo XIX y la guerra civil y la destrucción de estos por el bando nacional ocurrio ya casi a mediados del siglo XX.

Es decir, todo un siglo viendo como asesinaban a presidentes de gobierno, hacian huelgas, sabotajes, crimenes etc...

Esto solo esta empezando.

************

Si fuese tan facil no engañarian a tanta gente, los psicopatas no son tan faciles de combatir, ellos se estan continuamente comunicando a bajo nivel cerebral, usando las emociones, mientras tu y yo usamos los bloques logicos, lo que le intenté explicar a pepeleches en otro post.

Ante esa pregunta, el rogelio lo primero que hará será intentar vincular emocionalmente a la audiencia, diciendo qeu en la haiti han sufrido mucho al malvado hombre blanco, son pobres y no se pueden educar etc.. etc.. .etc...

Donde tu ves argumentos absurdos en realidad lo que hay son argumentos emocionales, el psicopata no esta intentando decir la verdad o que suene coherente, lo que esta haciendo es vincular emocionalmente, mediante la pena, a la audiencia, que a partir de ahora entenderá a los haitianos como personas necesarias de comprensión y ayuda.

tu o yo, equivocadamente, seguimos tirando del hilo racional, pero el 50% de la audiencia o mas ya ha sido inducida emocionalmente a tener pena por los haitianos, y como el cerebro procesa antes las emociones que los bloques logicos, nada de lo que tu digas servirá para nada.

Esta forma de actuar es habitual en los psicopatas y a nosotros, que operamos fijandonos en lso bloques logicos, nos cuesta entenderlo, porque cuando el psicopata esta hablando nos fijamos en los razonamientos y en la logica de estos, pero esta forma de actuar, hasta que nos la explican, nos suele pasar totalmente desapercibida.

Por eso no conviene reirse ni menospreciar a esta gente, este hackeo cerebral es brutal y funciona de forma increible.

**********



Cuanto mas tiempo pasa uno en la universidad mas rojo se hace, y la subversión en el mundo cientifico es algo brutal, a dia de hoy fijate lo que les cuesta decir cosas obvias como que los blancos son mas inteligentes que los negros y las mujeres son mas tontas que los hombres como para ponerse a decir algo asi.

Es algo brutal porque puedes encontrarte a una persona experta en el cuerpo humano como un medico que te dice que eso es mentira y que no hay diferencias, y se queda tan ancho.

El poder de la vinculación emocional es brutal y en especial en la gente mas inteligente.

Es decir, tu te vas a un barrio de Colombia con gente que apenas sabe leer y escribir y les dices que los blancos son mas listos que los negros y lo saben perfectamente pero te vas a un cientifico con varios premios y un CI brutal y es capaz de decirte que no, y todo por la vinculación emocional a la que ha sido sometido y el narcisismo intelectual que suele acompañar a la gente mas inteligente.

************

El tema es que tu como persona inteligente e introspectiva tiendes a analizar todo como el mensaje que has escrito, mediante un cumulo de razones y bloques logicos que conducen a la consecuencia final. A mi me pasa igual y a mucha gente. Pero la mentalidad psicopatica no surge o se manifiesta por ese tipo de razones, el psicopata no piensa asi. Es un instinto, una forma de actuar provocada por su hardware cerebral.

El psicopata no piensa como tu ni establece este tipo de paralelismo, simplemente actua asi, es algo consustancial a su hardware cerebral, no es una consecuencia de una forma de pensar ni de una estructura logica.

Tienes que imaginarte la mentalidad psicopatica como un ordenador viejo y tu mentaliad como un ordenador nuevo. Tienes que visualizarlo, no entenderlo de una forma "logica", sino visualizar al cerebro procesando información para entenderlo, porque es algo tan distinto a como tu o yo pensamos que es imposible darse cuenta de ello mediante la introspección, tienes que verlo, como hizo el profesor Hare o yo mismo con mi examiga, es necesaria la visualización y la experiencia en este saber, no se puede alcanzar por medio de la razón.

Imagina que ambos ordenadores tienen que correr un videojuego llamado "moral". Tu, en el ordenador nuevo, realizas el procesamiento del juego de forma perfecta, los graficos son bonitos, el juego va fluido y las partidas son agradables. El resultado es que tu pasas mas tiempo jugando a ese juego, tu mente se adapta a funcionar con el videojuego llamado "moral" y para ti llega un momento que es algo logico y habitual procesar ese juego, algo que ya forma parte de ti.

Ahora el psicopata intenta jugar al juego en su ordenador viejo. EL ordenador se calienta, se cuelga, los graficos van a trompicones, el hardware no esta preparado para correr ese juego por lo que las partida se hacen desagradables e injugables. La enorme cantidad de energia consumida y los recursos necesarios para jugar hacen que el ordenador "se canse" y el jugador no vea nada apetecible ni agradable en la partida. Asi que simplemente saca el disco y guarga el juego en un cajon y no lo vuelve a utilizar. Vive la vida de otra forma, sin jugar a ese juego llamado moral, ya que no es apetecible para el y le cuesta un esfuerzo sobre humano "correrlo".

Y en casa situacion de su vida en la que sea necesario utilizar ese juego, tu lo cargarás y lo ejecutaras de forma tan normal y sencilla que ni te daras cuenta, apenas gastaras recursos en él y formara parte de tu software cerebral de por vida. EL psicopata sin embargo, ira por otros caminos mucho mas oscuros que ya todos conocemos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Nov 2019)

Si, si yo tambien pensaba asi, pero entender la guerra civil es entender el problema de vivir en una sociedad en donde una parte importante de ella pretende destruirla. Y eso solo se entiende comprendiendo la guerra civil y entendiendo el proceso historico que se esta repitiendo. Porque mientras tu estas pendiente de los presupuestos y de los impuestos algunas personas estan formando a tus hijos para arrebatartelos, y que acaben siendo revolucionarios perpetuos y votando a partidos de izquierdas. Tu les llevas al colegio con buena fe y a los 10 años te lso encuentras lanzando adoquines contra la policia y pavlovizados sintiendo ira o rabia dirigida.

Esto no es incompetencia, es maldad, y los problemas que planteas te aseguro qeu son mucho menores que estos. Hispanoamerica en unos meses ha pasado de estar en la mejor epoca de su historia reciente a ser pasto de revoluciones y algaradas izquierdistas y cuando eso ocurre te aseguro que es un problema mucho mayor de los que tu comentas.


*********

No estan amenazados, son rojos infiltrados que disfrutan poniendo en libertad a todo tipo de criminales para que nos hagan la vida mas dificil. Creo que despues de las andanzas del sujeto este cualquier persona puede darse cuenta que es un individuo peligroso para la sociedad menos los jueces que disfrutan sacandoles de la carcel para que nos hagan daño.

igual qeu disfrutan cuando meten en prisión a padres de familia que saben perfectamente que no han hecho nada.

La infiltración esta muy avanzada y estan en todos los estamentos, nos estamos comiendo a una generación de gentuza que flipas y esto solo esta empezando.


**********

Mucha gente se pregunta porque Japon es un pais ·"tan guay", con tan poca delincuencia y con una sociedad tradicional y que da gusto pasear por alli. Vivir y trabajar es otra cosa porque es un pais muy complicado pero al menos nadie podra decir que a dia de hoy, mañana puede cambiar, Japon no es un pais en el que te sientes inseguro.

En los años 50 los japoneses y la CIA se dieron cuenta que el partido comunista y socialista estaba infiltrando rojos en todos los estamentos de la sociedad, incluidas las empresas, la justicia, el ejercito. En Japon acababan de tirar bombas atomicas con lo que la gente no estaba para bromas. Los jaooneses tradicionalistas ayudados por los americanos hicieron lo que se conoce como la gran purga roja. Los pablo iglesias, oteguis, garcia ferreras nipones fueron expulsados de sus lugares de trabajo y Japon paso a convertirse en uno de los paises mas envidiados del mundo.

Eso no quiere decir que esta sea la forma correcta de actuar, quiere decir que si no se hace nada contra el mal y contra este tipo de personas la sociedad se destruye.

**********

Tu concepto de monarquia y de dictadura esta totalmente viciado por la educación penosa que recibimos, y de la que cuesta años salirse. En primer lugar existen todas las monarquias democraticas que quieras. En segundo lugar, como se ha hablado en este foro varias veces, el concepto de dictadura como algo negativo es bastante reciente y como se ha dicho sin ir mas lejos los romanos elegian dictadores ante peligros inminentes, por poner un ejemplo.

En vez de hablar tanto de democracia y dartela de superdemocrata de internet deberias reflexionar el peligro que tiene estar sometido continuamente a las decisiones de gente malvada y aprovechada que no respeta ni la libertad del individuo ni la propiedad privada, ni siquiera el castigo a los delincuentes, que lleva con nosotros desde la primera civilización, y todo ello porque amparan sus delirantes decisiones en una supuesta legitimidad de la mayoria, a la que acceden comprando el voto mediante paguitas y "derechos", con el dinero de sus opositores politicos.

Esto es algo que vas a ver con la decadencia de las democracias en el mundo y es posible que en un futuro hasta tu mismo te veas huyendo hacia una dictadura para que no te acuchille un moro o un rojo demente se quede con todo el dinero que has ganado en un año mientras tu amado "pueblo" varia entre la indiferencia o el descojone.

Por eso hay paises con ciudadanos virtuosos y morales como los EEUU que pueden sostener democracias durante decadas y decadas, y luego estamos nosotros, con ciudadanos como tu, en donde nuestras democracias degeneran en lugares con todo tipo de problemas arriba explicados.

Porque tu te das cuenta qeu tu vecino es un hijodeputa, tu jefe es un hijodeputa y hasta tu amigo del alma es un hijodeputa aprovechado, pero nos vendes que juntando los votos va a salir de ahi algo virtuoso. Pues la realidad no es asi, por mucho que nos gustase.

Asi que mucho cuidado con este proceso demencial que esta viviendo españa, que como gane la chusma te veo pidiendo asilo en cualquier pais que tenga un señor con bigote al mando, y es algo que va a pasar, no se si en esta generación o la siguiente, pero el proceso es ya imparable te guste o no.

**********************

Es causa de la morfologia cerebral inherente a cada sexo. EL hombre tiene mas neuronas y el cortex prefrontal mas desarrollado por lo que la sensación de amor se va fraguando en el tiempo en su cerebro, de una forma obsesiva, el mismo mecanimos que nos sirve para estar enfocados en algo durante meses, o a un musico en estar absorto en una melodia o a un cientifico en algo que le ha provocado curiosidad.

Esta parte del cerebro es la parte que define al sexo masculino, mientras que el femenino tiene algo mas de comunicación entre lobulos, por ello la introspección es menor. EL razonamiento no se queda en el cortex prefrontal procesandose sino que las diferentes partes del cerebro interconectadas a gran velocidad impiden esa obsesión.

Por eso cuando una mujer pierde el interes en vosotros debeis de verlo como algo biologico, no como que vosotros seais peores o os esteis quedando calvos o engordaseis, simplemente la mujer tiene mas dificultad para este tipo de cosas, entre las que se incluye el amor.

No sois vosotros, es el cerebro de esa persona el qeu funciona asi.

**********************

A todo el mundo con capacidad para procesar la moral le parece indignante. El cerebro despues del procesamiento de la situación en el cortex prefrontal manda una señal a la amigdala para que excite el sistema nervioso y se liberen una serie de moleculas que ayuden a este proceso. Ese es el funcionamiento normal de un ser humano.

En estas personas esto no pasa, ese complejo proceso esta interrumpido en algun lugar. Literalemente, no procesan la moral como nosotros, no sienten nada cuando ven un video como ese y en algunos casos, sienten placer por ver al policia ser apuñalado, pero eso obviamente no te lo van a contar.

**********************

Se lo inventa, como todas las tonterias qeu dice esta gente. Asi llevan escribiendo la historia de españa desde hace 50 años. Se inventan las cosas y las sueltan. Cuando alguien les replica le insultan. Es un comportamiento psicopata.

por ejemplo hace poco el historiador psicopata Angel Viñas se invento que franco habia matado a un tal General Balmes y lleva ya dos libros con el tema autenticamente hilarantes si no hiciesen el daño qeu hacen. Tambien se inventó qeu robo un barco de cafe y una serie de tonterias mas que provocan verguenza ajena.

Todas estas invensiones las suelen hacer con trucos de comercial psicopata, algunos increiblemente elaborados. Por ejemplo el truco que usa Viñas para el barco de cafe es que la cuenta en la que se cobra estaba a nombre de Franco, porque era poco despues de acabar la guerra y las cuentas todavia no habian pasado a patrimonio de estado. Luego oculta al lector que esas cuentas pasan a patrimono del estado, Franco no se gasta ningun dinero de ningun barco de cafe, simplemente se deposita el pago en una cuenta que estaba a su nombre durante la guerra y qye luego paso a ser patromonio del estado, pero para engañar al lector eso no lo cuenta.

son psicoptas, personas que enredan sobre detalles para poder sostener sus mentiras y falacias. Asi actuaran siempre porque esto es una consecuencia de su morfologia cerebral, para ellos es perfectamente normal e incluso divertido hacer estas cosas y sienten placer mientras engañan a la gente.

**********************

Si pero siempre fue asi, de hecho incluso en la epoca de la conquista habia libros llenos de mierda, como las compilaciones de Las Casas. El libro de Bernal de hecho es la contestación a los escritos de las acusaciones de Bartolome de Las Casas que tanto daño hicieron a la verdad. Cuando leyo el libro del fraile entro en colera y se puso a escribir el suyo, aun ni teniendo ni idea de escribir. un tio cojonudo el tal Bernal y ademas con la tipica reacción del hombre bueno que siente colera e ira ante la mentira. Yo simplemente por esta reacción me fio mil veces mas de su relato que el de otros.

Esa es la terrible tragedia de españa, por alguna razon la cantidad de psicopatas en nuestra genetica es elevada y en todas las epocas tienes gente asi. Por eso es muy dificil estudiar historia, porque estan por todos los lados. Y tienes toda la razón en que desde internet cada vez hay mas libros que combaten estas mentiras pero claro, todavia son minoria y si no tienes ni idea la gente normal suele creerse lo que hay en los libros porque no piensa que van a estar escritos con este tipo de maldad.

*********************

El peligro aunque no lo creas no es ese sino la infiltración izquierdista dentro de la policia y el castigo de los mandos que hacen bien su trabajo. No es que la policia tire la toalla sino que sus carreras van a ser examinadas con lupa.

El intento de enjuiciar a personas como "billy el niño" va a en esa linea, policias que por cumplir con su deber de defendernos de estos psicopatas izquierdistas tengan que responder ante la justicia, o mejor dicho, ante la injusticia.

En Madrid cuando cambio el gobierno lo primero que hicieron fue quitarse de enmedio al jefe de la policia del ayuntamiento de Madrid, que crees que pensara un policia cuando ve eso? pues muy sencillo, que hay jefes que les van a castigar por emplearse con dureza contra el crimen y por perseguir a los criminales izquierdistas. SI dentro de cuatro años cambia el gobierno y ese jefe de policia rojo vuelve a acceder al poder... ?que cara se te quedaria si te hubieses significado en , por ejemplo, la persecución a los manteros o a los okupas?

la gente no tiene ni idea de lo que esta psando a todos los niveles en españa, todo esta infiltrado de rojos y ni aun con estas dantescas imagenes esos rojos dejan de votar a sus partidos paguiteros de mierda, Ahora mismo estan exponiendo a la policia para que les tiren piedras "para no dar mala imagen", son simples cobayas humanos para que el gobierno de sanchez no salga mal de esta situación y pagan recibiendo pedradas.

Ahora mismo dudo que muchos policias se juegen su carrera haciendo lo que tienen que hacer y muchos mantendrán un perfil bajo para que no se note mucho de que lado estan.

Imagina lo que puede pasar por ejemplo con ujn gobierno podemito-socialista , lo que han hecho en barcelona cn la delincuencia y en madrid con los manteros y ocupas pero en toda españa. SI dentro de unos años tenemos un gobierno izquierdista quien te dice que no van a cojer y meter a juicio a las personas que han participado en los operativos de esta semana en cataluña y a intentar joderles la vida todo lo posible.

Lo terrible es el enorme voto izquierdista de españa y lo gracioso que le resulta a la gente esta penosa ideologia.

******************

La izquierda es la ideologia integrada por personas que pretenden destruir la sociedad, en resumen, la ideologia de los psicopatas.

Aprovechando el descontento humano y las emociones, usan a las personas para ese proposito, igual que el psicopata integrado les usa en su vida privada, pero en este caso, a lo grande.

Cuando habia una masa enorme trabajadora la usaron para intentar destruir toda la prosperidad traida por el comercio y la revolucion industrial. Cuando esa masa ya no existe, pasan a otro tipo de cosas como el feminismo o cualquier otro asunto que les permita hacer uso de las emociones ajenas.

Eres tu el que no comprendes esto y el que ha sido programado para considerar a la izquierda como una ideologia virtuosa mediante trucos emocionales que no comprendes y de los que por lo tanto nunca podrás salirte. Es como ser de un equipo de futbol, ya no puedes cambiarlo, y de ese modo, conduciras a la sociedad que integres al desastre, pues en el fondo lo que estas defendiendo es una ideologia perversa y dañina, creada para destruir la prosperidad, la bondad y el desarrollo humano.

Felicidades.


***************** (Sobre porque esta gente tiende a ser profesores)

Supogno que ese vinculo entre profesores y rojos psicopatas se debe a que en teoria la clase te pone en una situacion de superioridad frente a los alumnos y te da una sensación de manipulación sobre ellos que es del gusto de la mentalidad psicopatica. De igual forma que los psicopatas pedofilos buscan profesiones en las que esten en contacto con niños, como cura, profesor de educacion fisica etc..., los psicopatas ideologicos probablemente busquen situaciones en las que esa sensación de superioridad que les produce placer se vea recompensada.

Su objetivo es convertir a los niños en revolucionarios perpetuos para destruir la sociedad. Si buscas información sobre las cartas del psicopata Francisco *Ferrer Guardia* podras leer como explica sus verdaderas intenciones de crear revolucionarios en sus escuelas.

Este objetivo tb lo tenia el tertuliano Manuel Delgado, que en la radio de julia hace muchos años mientras sus alumnos de barcelona quemaban contenedores se le escapo en la radio un "esto es lo que yo quería", seguido de uan risotada de satisfaccion, que provocó estupefacción en Julia Otero y en otros tertulianos.

Es evidente que esta manipulación y este uso de los niños les produce placer, de modo similar al del pederasta, pero en vez de ser un placer sexual primario es un placer intelectual mas sibilino.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Nov 2019)

Capitalismo es como llaman los rojos a los paises normales en donde se hacen cosas normales y prosperas como comerciar, los fascistas eran los que se defendian de los psicopatas comunistas y de hecho ya ni existen.

EL psicopata tiene una forma de actuar basada en el engaño y la manipulación a la que se adapta mucho mejor que otro tipo de persona debido a su falta de moral, esa forma de actuar es extremadamente similar a la forma de actuar de la izquierda y eso por no hablar de la enorme cantidad de lideres e ideologos izquierdistas que eran psicopatas, desde marx o lenin hasta los que quieras.

Podras decir que no estas de acuerdo con la idea, pero calificarla de idiotez o frivolidad es absurdo y en cierto modo bastante patetico.

Los psicopatas izquierdista siguen propagandeando el comunismo y el socialismo, aun siendo una ideologia que no ha funcionado nunca en ningun sitio, y lo hacen por la sencilla razón de que sirve para engañar, siendo esto lo unico que les importa.

***************

soempre hacen lo mismo, puedes darle 17 argumentos sobre algo que como redactes mas una frase o te equivoques en una coma, desde ese preciso instante SOLO se hablará de eso. El resto de argumentos ni siquiera los procesan en su cabeza, porque literamente su cerebro no funciona como el nuestro.

Si a ti te dan 95 argumentos sobre la culpabilidad de los rojos en la guerra civil no se te ocurre ponerte a polemizar sobre el argumento 96 porque el que lo ha escrito se ha equivocado en una cita o en una fecha.

Bueno, pues esta gente es lo que hace, siempre del mismo modo, en todo tipo de discusiones. Ya sabes como va a discurrir el resto dle hilo, suecia y que si un señor dijo una frase. Asi de brutal es lo de esta gente. Una persona normal nunca debatiria de ese modo salvo en un momento de ofuscacion ocasional, pero para esta gente es perfectamente normal.

*****************

la psicopatia se basa en unos comportamientos que son "trazables", debido a que el psicopata tiene una parte de su cerebro poco activa, el cortex prefrontal. Esto hace que se comporte de una forma determinada y que pueda ser reconocible, por eso existe el test de hare, que intenta identificar psicopatas mediante una serie de preguntas, simplemente porque esos comportamientos se reproducen habitualmente en este tipo de personas.

En el PP puedes tener todos los psicopatas que quieras, pero rara vez los vas a ver actuar como psicopatas politicos, el caso mas claro es probablmente el de cristina cifuentes, que no pretende destruir la sociedad sino colocarse y ganar fama y dinero. Este tipo de psicopatas pueden estar en el PP o trabajando en Accenture o en una ferreteria, porque su ambito de actuación no es la politica en si ni la destrución de la sociedad, se dedican basicamente a joder a la gente que tienen a su lado, como la esposa del señor Ker.

El psicopata politico sin embargo si tiene como objetivo destruir a la sociedad y por eso hay ideologias, que encima estan creadas por ellos, Karl Marx sin ir mas lejos, un evidente psicopata, que ponen en practica todos los dejes y las formas de actuación de un psicopata integrado. Igual que un psicopata integrado se infiltra en un grupo de amigos o una peña para destruirlo, el psicopata politico se infiltra en la enseñanza para usar a los niños para destruir la sociedad, simplemente porque eso le produce placer. Los psicopatas disfrutan destruyendo y haciendo daño a las personas, no son setas sin sentimientos, sino que tienen los sentimientos asociados de una forma totalmente contraria a nosotros. Igual que un psicopata integrado pincha las ruedas del coche para joder a un compañero de trabajo, el psicopata politico pone una bomba en el metro, o mejor, induce a otros a hacerlo, pues le hace sentir el mismo placer del que estamos hablando. Asi hasta el infinito, si no te estuvieses inventando que has conocido no se cuantos psicopatas, podrias sacar todas estas similitudes por ti mismo, si no fueses un farsante claro esta.

Por eso cuadno dices que has conocido no se cuantos psicopatas y eres incapaz de ver por ejemplo como se adoctrina a los niños en clase, o como se comportan los periodistas izquierdistas etc.. etc... lo unico que provocas es risa.

Espero que entiendas que este mensaje no lo escribo para un personaje como tu, sino para que la gente entienda de que estamos hablando, tu ya te has retratado convenientemente en los mensajes anteriores y espero que ya todo el mundo conozca tu objetivo. Tal vez deberias replantearte el dejar de intentar engañar a la gente o al menos, no contar falsedades ni inventarte cosas.

******************

no tiene nada que ver con los cromosomas, es el desarrollo cerebral, hay una parte genetica y otra aleatoria, no funciona asi de forma tan exacta, supongo que en la epoca en la que ese hombre se fijo en eso y lo estudió no se tenian los conocimiendo adecuados sobre estas cosas, la tomografia cerebral es algo bastante reciente, apenas unos 10 años desde que se popularizó de forma masiva.

hau mucha gente que se ha ido dando cuenta de esto a lo largo de la historia, desde horus y seth egipcios, la biblia, loki y thor, orwell etc.. etc.. hasta star wars los sith reflejan una relación entre dos psicopatas en donde uno de ellos acaba siempre matando al otro. Gracias al estudio del cerebro desde hace unos años sabemos a ciencia cierta la razón de esto y que, cientificamente, existen un monton de personas asi.

mi enfoque tb ha cambiado completamente porque a mi me pasaba lo mismo, es como dices, un muro, igual que le pasa a una persona que tiene una relación con una psicppata integrada en donde no comprendes su comportamiento. el señor Ker tb decia lo mismo al leer el libro de iñaki piñuel. SIempre que has estado expuesto a relaciones o discusiones con psicopatas y descubres esto se tiene la misma reacción, es como un momento "eureka" que tienen los cientificos cuando descubren algo.

yo estuve, lo recuerdo perfectamente, todo un fin de semana flipando en mi casa mientras leia la explicación de la relación psicopatica de la que acababa de salir, es una sensación que no se olvida nunca, muy similar como digo a cuando un cientifico descubre algo.

Cuando tu discutes con un progre le intentas convencer mediante argumentos, nunca te imaginas que su intención no es la de debatir de la misma forma que opera tu cerebro, sino la de engañar o divertirse contigo, operan de una forma completamente distinta por eso, por mucho que les argumentes, parece que son "impermeables" a los argumentos y al dia sigueinte vuelven a repetir la misma cosa que ayer habia quedado clara que era falsa.

la razon es evidente, les sirve para engañar o para reirse de la gente o para cualquier tipo de maldad, por eso la usan una y otra vez.

El socialismo en este caso no ha funcionado nunca en ningun sitio, pero su intención es engañar a la gente, por eso lo usan una y otra vez. En las relaciones con psicopatas integrados es exactamente igual, si tuvieses una camara oculta, les verias usar los mismos trucos una y otra vez con distintas personas.

Es algo totalmente sobrecojedor e inimaginable para una mentalidad introspectiva. tienes que verlo, incluso si te lo explica alguien y no lo has vivido no le das importancia.

******************

DIces que no eres marxista, pero tus bloques logicos sobre como funciona el mundo son marxistas al 100%. Elites, pueblo oprimido etc.. etc.. constructos marxistas para engañar a la gente y conducirla hacia el desastre revolucionario. Por lo tanto, puedes pegar videos de dos horas, pero eso no va a cambiar qeu todo lo que pienses este basado en una división del mundo que es falsa, y de esa visión es de la que partes en todos y cada uno de tus mensajes, independientemente de que luego acotes lo que quieras, ese punto de partida en tus mensajes esta claro.

Yo en cambio no soy marxista, porque no creo en la división del mundo de esa propaganda, soy mucho mas aynrandiano, creo que los ciudadanos malos se aprovechan de los honestos y virtuosos, porque basicamente es lo que veo continuamente. Para las personas como yo no hay una "elite" que domina el mundo y oprime al pueblo, hay gente buena y mala que se infiltra y usa a las personas para sus propositos, mientras otros se defienden. Esto ha sido confirmado en los ultimos años por el estudio del cerebro. Tenemos una zona especifica para procesar la moral y por lo tanto, la separación entre hombres virtuosos y dañinos esta en nuestro cerebro, no en un supuesto escalafon de arriba y abajo, elites y pueblo etc.. etc...

Tu sin embargo te niegas a analizar ese punto de partida en el que basas el resto de tus mensajes, porque esta tan inculcado en ti que lo consideras una verdad absoluta. Y esto, como te digo, es una cosmovisión marxista al 100%.

Esta filosofia me permite anticipar determinadas situaciones que a otras personas les producen sorpresas, como por ejemplos los disturbios en barcelona o el daño que hacen los izquierdistas en las economias. Por ejemplo sobre las revoluciones. ?cuanto crees que duraria el señor del video en una revolución¿

donde estan esas revoluciones virtuosas? La realidad es la que es, a las horas de una situación de caos comienzan los robos, los crimenes y los asesinatos. En barcelona ya tienes saqueos del pueblo virtuoso y no han pasado ni dos dias y con una presencia policial abrumadora. Imagina en una ciudad tomada por los revolucionaros. Eso es la revolución, el caos que los psicopatas usan para llegar al poder.

Por eso, si aplicas esta cosmovisión mia, y de otros, puedes predecir el ocaso de venezuela, lo que iba a pasar en cataluña, el problema de chile, de argentina etc.. etc... porque funciona, porque tiene visos de ser real y porque estudia la base del comportamiento humano, el cerebro, y da una aproximación cerebral a los problemas politicas.

Tus ideas, sin embargo, son incapaces de hacer esto, y siguen considerando que va a existir una revolución virtuosa que nos va a salvar de no se sabe que, cuando en el minuto dos los psicopatas entraran pegando tiros y matando a gente, entre ellos, y de los primeros, a los que promulgais estas ideas. Eso es lo que paso en francia, en rusia en cuba en venezuela etc.. etc.. siempre es igual, con pequeños matices, pero siempre igual. Y siempre es igual porque los cerebros de esta gente son iguales no por la estructura de la sociedad ni por ninguna elites, sino por la morfologia del cerebro humano, causa ultima de nuestro comportamiento.

******************

EL problema de tu razonamiento es que consideras "pueblo" como algo virtuoso. Pueblo es simplemente una palabra, y en un pueblo hay gente con el cerebro de un psicopata y gente normal. Por lo tanto, cualquier razonamiento que lleves acabo desde esa premisa, el pueblo como unidad, es simplemente falso.

la vinculación emocional comunista hace siempre eso. El pueblo, los trabajadores, los pobres, son siempre los buenos, esencias de la humanidad, qeu son sometidos por otros. Pero cuando lo analizas a un nivel cerebral el construir las frases y los razonamientos de ese modo es simplemente un engaño y una forma de hacerte llegar a conclusiones erroneas.

Los psicopatas construyen sus engaños como los magos, cuando el mago se esta presentando, haciendote un chiste y al comienzo de la actuación es precisamente cuando elabora el truco. El truco del marxismo esta precisamente en su planteamiento inicial, que tu repites, considerando al pueblo como algo virtuoso "per se" y adjudicandoles enemigos imaginarios que no son mas que constructos semanticos.


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Nov 2019)

Pole


----------



## tgv5 (2 Nov 2019)

Subnormal.


----------



## NoMasRojos2019 (2 Nov 2019)

El caso de Mexico deberia ser un ejemplo sin parangón sobre esto. Se da amnistía a un criminal justificando que esto salvo las vidas de personas, pero por otro lado, este ha sido el año mas violento de la historia de Mexico con casi 35,000 muertos en poco mas de 10 meses.

Y a los mexicanos que nos partimos el lomo nos roban casi la mitad de lo que ganamos y nos quieren tratar de delicuentes, de "neo-liberales" ladrones de cuello blanco, mientras a los criminales, sindicatos rojos y demas escoria se les da carta blanca para causar caos, destruccion y subversion.


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Nov 2019)

Pillo sitio en recopilatorio de joyas nunca visto en el foro desde las Grandes Obras de Cebollo y sus Lorealistas.


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (3 Nov 2019)

A mi me parece un caso paradigmático de psicopatía izquierdista, aunque el hecho en si no sea especialmente relevante, la campaña llevada a cabo por el independentismo para hacer creer que el policía malherido en los disturbios de Barcelona después de recibir el impacto de un adoquín en la cabeza lo fué por fuego amigo.
Entendería que se intentaran desmarcar de dicha acción diciendo que es cosa de infiltrados o de descontrolados que no representan a los CDR, lo que sería poco creíble, pero es el tipo de mentiras que se dicen empujado por la vergüenza o el remordimiento. Entendería incluso, que justificaran esa salvajada porque con la sugestión necesaria cualquiera puede deshumanizar y desearle el mal al adversario. Pero lo que pretende esta gente es que nos creamos que una puta pelota de goma, que ni squiera es capaz de dejar inconsciente a alguien a cara descubierta, perforó un casco metálico haciéndole un agujero del tamaño de una naranja dejando al policía totalmente KO y mandándole a la UVI.
Hay que ser un mentiroso patológico y ser genéticamente incapaz de sentir vergüenza para decir una mentira tan burda que sabes que solo se creerá una exigua minoría de gente, y que todos los demás sentirán un profundo asco al oírlo. Me recuerda muchísimo al documental en el que se calumniaba a la Guardia urbana de Barcelona y se intentaba exculpar a los ocupas responsables de dejar tetraplégico a un policía (uno de los cuales asesinó recientemente a un hombre en Zaragoza por llevar unos tirantes de España), producido por el secuestrador, exetarra,blanqueador de dinero del narcotráfico, abogado de Puigdemont, etc. Gonzalo Boye, y emitido en TV3. Incluso yo llegué a pensar en su veracidad porque ni me planteaba que alguien pudiera mentir tan descaradamente y hasta esos extremos por puro interés político.


----------



## ominae (3 Nov 2019)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> A mi me parece un caso paradigmático de psicopatía izquierdista, aunque el hecho en si no sea especialmente relevante, la campaña llevada a cabo por el independentismo para hacer creer que el policía malherido en los disturbios de Barcelona después de recibir el impacto de un adoquín en la cabeza lo fué por fuego amigo.



Es así como dices y es su forma natural de actuar, como cuando cortan los vídeos que todo el mundo ha visto completos y ponen en letras grandes “agresion a pacíficos manifestantes”

ahora es muy fácil verlo porque tenemos los streaming y podemos ver en directo como se comporta esta gentuza, pero en los años 80 y 90 en los telediarios no hacían más que salir las imágenes de la policía pegando a la gente editadas por estos psicopatas izquierdistas.

mal no sentir remordimientos ni vergüenza pueden hacer esto una y otra vez como si nada.

lo que defines se llama técnica del espejo y los psicopatas la realizan de forma totalmente instintiva. Un psicopata de estos puede perfectamente ir a pegar a un policía y cuando el policía se defiende tirarse al suelo y ponerse a gritar como una víctima. De hecho puedes ver este comportamiento en los stresming de las revueltas.

no es necesario que medie la violencia, en la guerra civil tienes un montón de historiadores que usan estas tácticas en el lenguaje escrito porque para el psicopata es una forma natural de actuar, no solo cuando media violencia ,lo natural en el es comportarse así.


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (3 Nov 2019)

ominae dijo:


> lo que defines se llama técnica del espejo y los psicopatas la realizan de forma totalmente instintiva. Un psicópata de estos puede perfectamente ir a pegar a un policía y cuando el policía se defiende tirarse al suelo y ponerse a gritar como una víctima. De hecho puedes ver este comportamiento en los stresming de las revueltas.



Pueden hacer cosas bastante peores incluso. Al leer esto me ha venido a la cabeza el escándalo que se monto con las imágenes de un mozo de escuadra levantando la porra delante de un hombre en silla de ruedas haciendo ademán de golpearlo.Pero al observar toda la secuencia de fotografías, se ve como el policía iba a por un individuo agazapado tras la silla de ruedas.


----------



## ominae (3 Nov 2019)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Pueden hacer cosas bastante peores incluso. Al leer esto me ha venido a la cabeza el escándalo que se monto con las imágenes de un mozo de escuadra levantando la porra delante de un hombre en silla de ruedas haciendo ademán de golpearlo.Pero al observar toda la secuencia de fotografías, se ve como el policía iba a por un individuo agazapado tras la silla de ruedas.



Es que tienes que verlo como una forma de actuar, no siempre como algo destinado a ser malo. Esa forma de actuar es habitual en su vida diaria, su cerebro funciona asi. Por lo tanto, cuando realizan lo mismo en algo en donde hay maldad a nosotros es cuando se nos encienden las alarmas. Pero, bajo mi punto de vista, es mucho mejor verlo siempre desde la perspectiva de un comportamiento, de un funcionamiento cerebral, no vincularlo a la maldad para entenderlo mejor, sino intentar entender que la maldad para ellos no genera ningun tipo de impacto en su cerebro y que por lo tanto continuan esta forma de actuar exista la maldad o no.

De esa forma es como puedes sacar un monton de comportmaientos psicopaticos en los politicos izquierdistas sin necesidad de hacerlo cuando ya llega la fanfarria final y el caos.

Por eso a veces digo que la psicopatia no es hacer el mal, es un comportamiento basado en una estructura cerebral, una forma de procesar la información y la moral que conduce a la realizacion de hechos malvados, pero que puede ser inferido en muchos otros comportamientos cotidianos.


----------



## alfa romeo (3 Nov 2019)

pillo sitio para leer tranquilamente. Gracias por la recopilación.


----------



## hijoPutin (3 Nov 2019)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Pueden hacer cosas bastante peores incluso. Al leer esto me ha venido a la cabeza el escándalo que se monto con las imágenes de un mozo de escuadra levantando la porra delante de un hombre en silla de ruedas haciendo ademán de golpearlo.Pero al observar toda la secuencia de fotografías, se ve como el policía iba a por un individuo agazapado tras la silla de ruedas.



ostia... puta

Guarda esas tres fotos como oro en paño, todos nos tragamos el engaño "la canicía pega hasta a los parapléjicos"


----------



## Mark_ (3 Nov 2019)

Muy interesante. Me lo apunto para leerlo con más tiempo.


----------



## Alex Cosma (3 Nov 2019)

Los de izquierdas a los que os referís no gobiernan, sino que son pueblo llano... Los de izquierdas de las altas esferas saben muy bien lo que hacen y por qué lo hacen y a quién sirven. Creer que los que gobiernan de verdad son psicópatas es no entender nada de las dinámicas de poder, y coloca al pueblo llano aún más abajo de lo que está (porque se deja gobernar por psicópatas).

Pero, si admitimos que son psicópatas, debemos admitir, al mismo tiempo, que todas sus leyes lo son, y aún así son admitidos como opciones legítimas.

Por lo demás, defender el capitalismo, como contraposición a la izquierda, es, de nuevo, no entender nada de nada... porque es esa izquierda "psicopática" la que más y mejor defiende el capitalismo (so pretexto de combatirlo).


----------



## Eremita (3 Nov 2019)

El marxismo solo puede imponerse por la fuerza o el engaño. Nadie en su sano juicio y con unos mínimos de inteligencia y educación, elegirá marxismo frente a otras opciones más a la derecha.
Sin el engaño, adoctrinamiento, bombardeo publicitario sistemático, ingentes cantidades de dinero financiandolo y manipulación de las otras opciones, el marxismo, dentro del espectro político, ocuparía el mismo lugar que los adventistas del séptimo día en el cristianismo.


----------



## subvencionados (3 Nov 2019)

Un sistema económico basado en la emisión de una moneda fiat sin respaldo con el que manejar el mundo no es psicopático?. La propia existencia de los mercados financieros, arruinando países, empresas, zonas geográficas enteras con compraventa de papelitos a futuro, a través de apuestas, no es psicopático?

Wall street, la city, las zonas valladas con guardias alrededor de las grandes urbes de países no comunistas, allí no se alojan psicópatas?

Da igual la orientación, el problema es interno y el tema del cerebro solamente es la variable intermedia, en realidad es una aproximación a este mundo de ciertos espíritus que están muy alejadas de ser viejos. Solo es un peldaño en la evolución de los espíritus a través de la materia, pero en una cosa lleváis razón, esta gente domina el mundo a todos los niveles macro y micro y sí que somos sus "esclavos", bien sea dentro de un país o el mundo o a nivel más micro: te lo puedes encontrar en tu casa haciéndote la vida imposible.

Y algo más: su ADN está diseñado para aguantar los avatares de la vida sin problemas, al igual que su físico suele estar más dotado para aguantar. Son gente con una mayor energía que los demás y en ese exceso de energía y en su psicopatía está el secreto de una existencia terrenal más exitosa.


----------



## montecuruto (3 Nov 2019)

marco para leer


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Nov 2019)

Me pregunto por qué la moderación ha censurado este hilo. ¿Es por las elecciones del 10N? Es decir, si hubiera abierto este hilo despues en el Principal quizá nada hubiera ocurrido


----------



## NoMasRojos2019 (4 Nov 2019)

llevan un siglo demonizando la propiedad privada y poniendo en el mismo saco a los oligarcas corruptos y a los independientes/autónomos que con mucho esfuerzo han podido montarse un negocio. Ademas de demonizar a USA con todo tipo de teorias de conspiracion y fake news. Recuerdo que en los 80's-90's el Kremlin difundio que el SIDA fue creado por USA.


----------



## chemarin (4 Nov 2019)

La teoría de @ominae no es correcta aunque lo parezca, con su teoría se puede acabar creyendo que el Mal se produce por un problema cerebral, y no es así, el problema del Mal es un problema psicológico que va más allá de la materia, la gente creyente imagino que me entiende por donde voy. Por decirlo de otra manera, todos los psicópatas son malvados pero no todos los malvados son psicópatas.

@ominae no integra correctamente en la ecuación a toda la gente que se deja fascinar por los psicópatas, pensad en Lenin o en Hitler, eran capaces de cautivar a la gente con su presencia, tenían "algo" que les permitía hacerlo, sin embargo ominae cree es por culpa de los rojos en las escuelas o en los medios (en ningún caso explicarían la atracción que sentían por Hitler o por Lenin o por el Che).

El Mal influye y desgraciadamente también atrae a la gente en general, y eso es más un problema psicológico que cerebral (en sentido solo material).


----------



## ominae (4 Nov 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Me pregunto por qué la moderación ha censurado este hilo. ¿Es por las elecciones del 10N? Es decir, si hubiera abierto este hilo despues en el Principal quizá nada hubiera ocurrido



A saber, yo a los moderadores no les caigo bien porque son izquierdistas de la epoca de cuando el foro era izquierdista y me odiaban pero a saber porque quitan los hilos.

lo que es evidente es que anteriormente cuando la estrategia contra VOX era ignorarles quitaban todos los hilos de principal y los pasaban a politica o a guarderia, cosa que no hicieron con los hilos de PODEMOS en al apogeo de este partido y sus CM, pero ahora cuando la estrategia es dar visibilidad a VOX para movilizar el voto de la izquierda no mueven ni uno.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (4 Nov 2019)

ominae dijo:


> A saber, yo a los moderadores no les caigo bien porque son izquierdistas de la epoca de cuando el foro era izquierdista y me odiaban pero a saber porque quitan los hilos.
> 
> lo que es evidente es que anteriormente cuando la estrategia contra VOX era ignorarles quitaban todos los hilos de principal y los pasaban a politica o a guarderia, cosa que no hicieron con los hilos de PODEMOS en al apogeo de este partido y sus CM, pero ahora cuando la estrategia es dar visibilidad a VOX para movilizar el voto de la izquierda no mueven ni uno.



Vaya narcisismo gastas, mas bien es por el ejército de multis que tienes.


----------



## cuatroC (5 Nov 2019)

chemarin dijo:


> La teoría de @ominae no es correcta aunque lo parezca, con su teoría se puede acabar creyendo que el Mal se produce por un problema cerebral, y no es así, el problema del Mal es un problema psicológico que va más allá de la materia, la gente creyente imagino que me entiende por donde voy. Por decirlo de otra manera, todos los psicópatas son malvados pero no todos los malvados son psicópatas.
> 
> @ominae no integra correctamente en la ecuación a toda la gente que se deja fascinar por los psicópatas, pensad en Lenin o en Hitler, eran capaces de cautivar a la gente con su presencia, tenían "algo" que les permitía hacerlo, sin embargo ominae cree es por culpa de los rojos en las escuelas o en los medios (en ningún caso explicarían la atracción que sentían por Hitler o por Lenin o por el Che).
> 
> El Mal influye y desgraciadamente también atrae a la gente en general, y eso es más un problema psicológico que cerebral (en sentido solo material).



Claro que seduce, porque da poder. Pienso en esa serie Breaking Bad, o en casi todas las series o pelis yanquis. Permiten la identificación momentánea con personas sin escrúpulos. O en el izquierdismo universitario de letras en todo el mundo. La persona inmoral y extrovertida parece más capaz de cosas, le va socialmente mejor, etc. Es como las imágenes del diablo y del ángel de Milú, el perro de Tintín,: el diablo siempre gana, en un primer momento.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Nov 2019)

Political Ponerology Home


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Nov 2019)

Lo que dice Ominae que hacen los psicopatas. Dice un 70% y dicen que es mentira porque solo es el 69%


----------



## Walter Sobchak (5 Nov 2019)

Hace falta tener cara dura para despues de llevar años ocultando los delitos de esta chusma acusar a alguien de mentir porque diga que son el 70% de los casos cuando son el 69 %.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Nov 2019)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Hace falta tener cara dura para despues de llevar años ocultando los delitos de esta chusma acusar a alguien de mentir porque diga que son el 70% de los casos cuando son el 69 %.



El problema es que es estructura cerebral, como dice Ominae

El que escribe eso realmente piensa que Abascal esta mintiendo, porque tiene la corteza prefrontal dañada, con lo que no procesa la moral

Por cierto, estoy leyendo el libro del psiquiatra Lobaczewski, y es mas grave aun el asunto:

-Es un 6% de la poblacion la que tiene esto

-Los que enseñan a niños normales, como les enseñan valores antimorales y los crios estan en crecimiento, las conexiones neuronales de los chavales son distintas a que si se les enseñara correctamente

Asi que la frase "programar a los crios", es literal. Tener a estos hijos de puta de profesores hace que los chavales modifiquen su estructura cerebral para mal


----------



## ominae (6 Nov 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Lo que dice Ominae que hacen los psicopatas. Dice un 70% y dicen que es mentira porque solo es el 69%



asi es, para ellos es perfectamente natural porque piensan semánticamente, en palabras, para ellos es muy difícil pensar en imágenes y entender contextos morales.

Por ejemplo si ellos engañan a su mujer durante años y se lo ocultan pueden decirte perfectamente que no son “mentirosos” porque técnicamente no están mintiendo solo ocultando.

si tú te tiras un pedo en un ascensor y se queda todo el mundo mirando y preso de la vergüenza niegas haberte peido para ellos eres un metiroso.

Da igual las veces que se lo expliques porque no es un problema de comprensión sino de estructura cerebral.

por ejemplo habréis notado alguna vez que hay algunas personas que tienden a memorizar tu nombre y te llaman siempre por tu nombre, mientras otras simplemente saben quien eres pero no como te llamas.

la razón es que determinadas personas no tienen una imagen cerebral de ti sino que te adjudican un nombre y con ellos memorizan unas cualidades sobre ti, lo que les ayuda a reconocer quien eres , como te comportas y cosas asociadas a ti.

men muchos casos estas personas , cuando hablan contigo, anteponen el nombre y de ahí comienzan a recordar quien eres mientras otros te dirán... me suena tu cara, o algo así y podrán recordar cosas tuyas dando vueltas a tu imagen dentro de su cabeza, mientras estas otras personas buscan asociaciones semánticas, motes o calificativos para “comprender” quién eres.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Nov 2019)

Se me había pasado este hilazo.


----------



## ominae (6 Nov 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> El problema es que es estructura cerebral, como dice Ominae
> 
> El que escribe eso realmente piensa que Abascal esta mintiendo, porque tiene la corteza prefrontal dañada, con lo que no procesa la moral
> 
> ...



si pero no es que cambien la estructura cerebral, eso no es posible ya que eso está programado de nacimiento aunque es verdad que pueden ayudar a desarrollar determinadas aptitudes con la educación.

en realidad lo que hacen es usar asociación sentimental natural que tienen los niños y adolescentes para sus propositos, vinculándote emocionalmente con su ideología. Por eso los niños deben estar con sus padres, para que esas asociaciones emocionales de amor se forjen en la familia y hacia sus progenitores.

pero ellos arrebatan a los niños cada vez desde edades más tempranas y les meten en la cabeza vinculaciones emocionales hacia su ideología, provocando que esos niños acaben siendo revolucionarios perpetuos.

por eso mucha gente cree que es la tv y las radios las que hacen esto, eso es falso, las asociaciones ya se han creado antes, ahora la publicidad, los políticos o las tv solo hacen un “call” a la función previamente programada.


----------



## Martín Marco (6 Nov 2019)

@ominae Usted dijo en una ocasión que el cerebro bondadoso tiende a distraerse cuando está estudiando y tiene problemas para memorizar, mientras que el psicópata puede pasar 3 horas con Derecho Procesal sin que nada lo perturbe. Me gustaría que usted profundizara en esto, por favor...


----------



## ominae (8 Nov 2019)

Norman Schwarzkopf dijo:


> @ominae Usted dijo en una ocasión que el cerebro bondadoso tiende a distraerse cuando está estudiando y tiene problemas para memorizar, mientras que el psicópata puede pasar 3 horas con Derecho Procesal sin que nada lo perturbe. Me gustaría que usted profundizara en esto, por favor...



No es exactamente como fije, voy a intentar explicarlo, para entenderlo es necesario comprender mas o menos como funciona el cerebro humano. EL cerebro esta dividido en bloques o zonas de procesamiento, se les suele llamar lobulos. Y dentro de esos lobulos además esta subdividido en mas zonas de procesamiento. En el fondo es muy similar a un procesador, si te fijas en la foto verás que hay grandes bloques, lobulos, y luego si miras mas fijamente veras grupos de transistores agrupados en paquetes cada vez mas pequeños







Por ejemplo la zona que pone "processor graphics" es la zona en al que tendriamos en nuestro cerebro el proceso de la visión, es decir, la zona gracias a la cual podemos ver. Esta zona esta situada en la nuca. Por eso hay accidentes con golpes en la nuca que en casos extremos pueden dejar ciegos a determinadas personas, sin que exista nigun tipo de problema en los ojos, solo golpeandote fuerte en la parte trasera de la cabeza.

Bien, entendido esto digamos que los seres humanos no nacemos en serie, como un procesador, sino que cada una de estas zonas es ligeramente distinta entre nosotros. Por ejemplo, para tocar un instrumento musical necesitamos tener una gran comunicación entre distintos lobulos del cerebro, pero para componer una melodia necesitamos una gran actividad en el cortex prefrontal. Ambas cosas pueden ser definidas como "musica" pero en realidad obedecen a dos procesamientos completamente distintos. Por eso veras a genios de la interpretación del violin que son increiblemente buenos, pero que carecen de la capacidad de componer canciones emotivas, y luego verás lo contrario, compositores que son mediocres teclistas, o violinistas, pero qeu son increibles componiendo.

En matematicas tb se puede observar esta diferencia, por ejemplo mucha gente es muy buena con el calculo porque es muy detallista pero son muy malos comprendiendo los conceptos generales de las matematicas, de igual modo que tienes matematicos que son pesimos con el calculo y que llegaban a sacar unas notas penosas en la educación basica pero luego lograban ser grandes matematicos. Pero al usar una palabra "matematicas" para englobarlo a todo, se producen estas situaciones.

La introspección esta muy relacionada con la bondad y esta a su vez con el pensamiento cientifico. Los grandes genios, en general, siempre han tenido una imagen de gente solitaria y en muchos casos "rara". Tesla, newton etc... a mayor introspeción menor capacidad de estar pendiente de la realidad, hasta puntos increibles. No se si conoces la anecdota de la muerte de arquimedes, el mayor genio de su tiempo. CUando los romanos toman siracussa arquimedes estaba tan absorto en sus pensamientos intentando resolver ciertos problemas cientificos que ni siqueira hace caso a las palabras de un soldado romano que le acaba asesinando, sin ni siquiera imaginar que aquel viejo con pinta de vagabundo era realmente uno de los mayores genios de la historia.

Esta anecdota puede ayudarte a entender como funciona de un modo extremo un cerebro introspectivo, en muchos casos es similar a como funcionan los autistas.

Bueno, dicho esto vamos a la pregunta en cuestión. Si tu pones unas oposiciones a juez en donde lo que prima es una comprensión mediante el lenguaje escrito, la memorización y el establecimento de constructos logicos basados en el lenguaje... ?que tipo de persona crees que tendrá mas facilidad para "sacar" esas oposiciones?

Evidentemente no van a ser las personas bondadosas, que son mucho mas intrsopectivas, con tendencia a perderse en sus propios mundos, como hemos visto en el caso de arquidemes, que si bien es extremo, ayuda a comprender, sino las personas que tengan una gran capacidad memoristica y de uso del lenguaje, ninguna de las cuales esta relacionada con la bondad. Es mas, es bastante posible que sea al contrario. Simplemente estableciendo unas pruebas de entrada por oposición a este trabajo, estas realizando una criba de las mejores personas de la sociedad y las mas justas, premiando a aquellos que estudian simplemente de forma mecanica y memoristica, sin necesidad de usar el procesamiento moral en el cerebro ni el pensamiento en imagenes. Es decir, las cualidades que necesita un juez, el procesamiento moral de las situaciones en su cerebro, no son premiadas en ninguna parte de la carrera judicial, provocando las situaciones que tristemente todos conocemos, con sentencias delirantes y a favor de los delincuentes.

no se si me he explicado bien, es necesario intentar entender el concepto antes de ir al detalle.


----------



## el mensa (8 Nov 2019)

Un apunte. La comparación entre ordenador viejo y ordenador nuevo a los que se le carga el programa "moral" es sublime, magnífica, al menos para los iniciados en la materia. 

Llevo tiempo pensando que las personas bondadosas y empáticas por naturaleza son un estadio superior de evolución humana, y en parte se explica porque su cortex prefrontal les funciona bien y a un nivel superior que a los instintivos y poco evolucionados psicópatas. Pero por otra parte también pienso que esto no se puede catalogar de forma absoluta psicópata-no psicópata, hay cierta escala graduada en la población que muestra distintos niveles de psicopatía y bondad, que se podría explicar, supongo, con distintos niveles de funcionamiento del cortex prefrontal.

Como coletilla, añadiré que si casi todas las personas fueran empáticas, bondadosas y moralmente evolucionadas, la carrera de Derecho no existiría, solo sería una asignatura más de ADE o ciencias políticas con aplicaciones muy puntuales en la vida real. Hace años que pienso y digo esto en público.


----------



## ominae (8 Nov 2019)

el mensa dijo:


> Un apunte. La comparación entre ordenador viejo y ordenador nuevo a los que se le carga el programa "moral" es sublime, magnífica, al menos para los iniciados en la materia.
> 
> *Llevo tiempo pensando que las personas bondadosas y empáticas por naturaleza son un estadio superior de evolución humana, y en parte se explica porque su cortex prefrontal les funciona bien y a un nivel superior que a los instintivos y poco evolucionados psicópatas.* Pero por otra parte también pienso que esto no se puede catalogar de forma absoluta psicópata-no psicópata, hay cierta escala graduada en la población que muestra distintos niveles de psicopatía y bondad, que se podría explicar, supongo, con distintos niveles de funcionamiento del cortex prefrontal.
> 
> Como coletilla, añadiré que si casi todas las personas fueran empáticas, bondadosas y moralmente evolucionadas la carrera de Derecho no existiría, solo sería una asignatura más de ADE o ciencias políticas con aplicaciones muy puntuales en la vida real. Hace años que pienso y digo esto en público.



Asi es, de hecho nuestro cerebro es muy similar al de los mamiferos excepto en el desarrollo de esa parte que es la que nos hace humanos. Toda la evolucion humana no se basa como se suele decir en saber usar herramientas , tener dedos etc... aunque eso evidentemente influye muchisimo, sino en el desarrollo de esta parte que hace que un padre siga ayudando a sus hijos incluso a los 80 años de edad, mientras que un animal len terminos generales los abandona o los deja que se vayan al poco de parir. Esto hace que las crias humanas nazcan muy vulnerables y tarden mucho en ser capaces de adaptarse al entorno, lo cual a su vez provoca un desarrollo cerebral mayor debido a que nacemos a medio hacer.

Tristemente la sociedad suele percibir a la gente buena como "tontos" y les dicen que "espabilen" o que aprendan maldades o todo tipo de mierdas para vivir rodeados de otros especimenes maliciosos. En españa por ejemplo si nace un chaval introvertido se le dan las tareas mas absurdas e idiotas, hacer recados, correveidile etc... igual que en las empresas, mientras que al "espabilao" se le asciende y se le premia con mejores puestos en la escala social familiar y empresarial.

Esto podemos decir ya uqe es un evidente error que lastra terriblemente a nuestro pais y a cualquier sociedad y convierte poco a poco la vida en un infierno en donde constantemente pareces tener que estar luchando contra gente de mierda, cosa que en otros paises pasa mucho menos.

En cuanto a la escala de graduación, es tal y como dices. No hay un chip que nos convierta en psicopatas, sino que dependiendo de la actividad cerebral tenemos distintos estadios. por ejemplo el sistema nervioso se sabe que cierra y colapsa la actividad cerebral en el cortex prefrontal, por eso muchas personas con un sistema nervioso excitado pueden dar la imagen de psicopatas, se me ocurre por ejemplo a Jesus Gil, altanero y despreciativo, pero cuando se relajaba y estaba en confianza mucha gente se sorprendia de que era una persona bondadosa. Tal vez no sea al mejor ejemplo pero lo pongo para qu emas o menos la gente entienda lo que quiero decir.

hay muchisimas variables, tal vez algun dia la ciencia descubra todas.


----------



## el mensa (8 Nov 2019)

Acerca del colapso del cortex prefrontal: 

¿Puede tener causas exógenas? ¿Se han estudiado? Creo que si, estar bajo los efectos de algunas drogas, haberse dañado el cerebro por un consumo abusivo continuado o sobredosis puntual de drogas, cualquier síndrome de abstinencia, un accidente o enfermedad que afecte a esa parte del cerebro, hace que personas normales acaben siendo psicópatas o que hagan burradas totalmente ilógicas. Si tenéis algo de bibliografía sería un gran aporte.


----------



## ominae (8 Nov 2019)

el mensa dijo:


> Acerca del colapso del cortex prefrontal:
> 
> ¿Puede tener causas exógenas? ¿Se han estudiado? Creo que si, estar bajo los efectos de algunas drogas, haberse dañado el cerebro por un consumo abusivo continuado o sobredosis puntual de drogas, cualquier síndrome de abstinencia, un accidente o enfermedad que afecte a esa parte del cerebro, hace que personas normales acaben siendo psicópatas o que hagan burradas totalmente ilógicas. Si tenéis algo de bibliografía sería un gran aporte.



si que se puede.

Por ejemplo un accidente de coche, boxeo, pegarle cabezazos a un balón durante años , que se te caiga un niño etc... un ictus igual que te quita la movilidad de una parte del cuerpo puede destrozarte esa zona y aparentemente no te ha pasado nada. Degeneración neuronal localizada en esa zona etc...

el caso más famoso fue el de phineas cage. La chica con la que yo estuve por ejemplo no era así de nacimiento, sino que tenía una cicatriz en la frente de un accidente grave de coche cuando era niña.

El sistema nervioso, alcohol y drogas tienen efectos temporales en esa zona.

lo mejor es que busques en pubmed, pones prefrontal cortex + moral o +alcohol etc...


----------



## amcxxl (12 Nov 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Los psicopatas al no tener introspeción moral no razonan sobre este hecho ni lo someten a analisis moral



Joder , que venga alguien como tu a llamar psicópata a nadie , manda huevos

desde en este país vamos bien servidos


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Nov 2019)

Añadamos un nuevo texto suyo:

"
Siempre ha sido así. En la revolución francesa te hablan pomposamente de “la toma de la bastilla” para esconder que era una cárcel. Lo que buscaban era sacar a los presos y que estos destruyesen la ciudad, como así ocurrió durante días.

siempre estas revoluciones se dan por alguna dualidad en el engaño, en la revolución francesa eran intelectuales los que ofrecieron cobertura, a finales del XIX y en el XX fueron los obreros industriales y ahora se han buscado a los niñatos del iPhone.

no cambiaría mucho pero tal ve si alguien explicase que una revolución no es más que un engaño pues se podría mitigar un poco esto. Sin embargo la gente sale del colegio pensando que las revoluciones son algo virtuoso y próspero y desean participar en ellas. Es lo que tiene haber dejadola educación en manos de psicopatas izquieridistas. "


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Nov 2019)

Una pregunta @ominae 

El hecho de que los independentistas estén siempre usando palabras como "dialogo" (Cuando lo intentan por la fuerza), "democracia" (cuando les da igual si ellos son el 30% o el 70%), "somos gente de paz" (cuando son violentos y usan la fuerza), etc...

...se debe a que en origen de esta ideologia viene de psicopatia y de cerebros con corteza prefrontal dañada, y por tanto desarrollandose en la parte de lenguaje, sin moral ninguna¿?


----------



## Otrasvidas (23 Nov 2019)

Dudas al respecto:
¿Se puede ser malvado sin ser un psicópata?
Si la respuesta fuese sí,¿en qué se diferenciarían?
Ese dato del 0,6% de psicópatas está desfasadísimo,ya que se recogió en los años 60.Desde entonces,es evidente que ha habido una explosión de psicopatía,sobre todo en Occidente.¿Cuál podría ser el porcentaje actual de psicópatas? ¿Podríamos estar hablando de una franja entre el 15-20%?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Nov 2019)

Añadiendo otro texto suyo:

A ver estos sujetos son psicopatas integrados. La única opción como dice el profesor Hare es correr. No por razonar con ellos va a cambiar nada ni por ir a votar a VOX. Al día siguiente volverán con la misma argumentación aunque sepan que no es cierta. Lo importante es que les sirve para engañar.

Han destruido las relaciones hombres-mujeres para al menos una generación usando las mismas tácticas que los comunistas con su dialéctica obreros-empresarios, o que la persona mala de la empresa que mal mete contra sus compañeros. Es un proceso idéntico.

Las funciones ya están programadas, la vinculación emocional ya ha sido creada, ahora sólo hacen “calls” a esas funciones usando los medios de comunicación. Introduciendo la palabra “mujer” en una frase ya tienen todo hecho. No estás razonando con un cerebro racional sino con un sistema nervioso sobreexcitado, por eso hablan siempre así en sus tertulias y mítines, tipo verduleria.

Es igual que cuando discutes con un gitano que se pone a levantarte la voz y a decir mentiras, es una técnica emocional propia de psicopatas destinada a destruir tu sistema nervioso y volverte loco.

Han enloquecido a una generación entera, no le deis más vueltas, las razones hace tiempo que no importan, todo el mundo está con el sistema nervioso sobreexcitado, en un estrés permanente, similar a cuando te hacen bullying en el colegio o acoso laboral.

Hasta a Juan Ramón rallo una persona sensata y tranquila se le ve cada vez más desquiciado en los debates de la sexta y en sus vídeos de YouTube parece ya un robot, dentro de poco estará tomando tranquilizantes si es que no ha empezado ya.

Es una consecuencia habitual cuando estas en contacto con psicopatas, el profesor piñuel lo explica claramente en sus libros.

Están usando de remeros a la media españa que vota al centro derecha, los impuestos ya son desproporcionados y delirantes y les da igual. Les da todo igual. Encima te insultan y te piden que pagues más impuestos.

Como dijo el maestro bezmenov, solo en el momento final, cuando reciban un tiro en la barriga de sus salvadores entenderán por un instante lo que ha ocurrido.

Yo creo que ni eso. El mismo ciclo que nos llevó a la guerra civil se ha repetido, ahora simplemente nos conducirá hacia una larga decadencia, un mercados bajista que durará una o dos generaciones, tipo Rhodesia o Sudáfrica.

Recordad a Franco que regaló miles de pisos a los obreros o los vendió a precio de saldo y hoy son los graneros de votantes más importantes de los rojos. No ayudéis a quien no tiene la capacidad cerebral de sentirse en deuda con vosotros, no servirá para nada.

Remad lo menos posible y que la fuerza os acompañe.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Nov 2019)

2 textos mas

Texto 1

Enseñar continuamente a gente cosas qeu son falsas para engañarles si es un problema.

Yo me baso en lo que escribes.

Lo que pasa es uan cosa muy clara, a muchos de nosotros nos encantaria vivir en Nueva York, Boston, en Japon, en Australia, en Austria etc... o en muchos paises capitalistas. Es decir, defendemos lo que nos gustaria experimentar y vivir y deseamos lo mismo para los demás. Ojala tuviesemos los visados, los idiomas, contactos etc... necesarios para irnos a vivir a esos sitios en donde podriamos ser igual que de felices que aqui salvo por tener a amigos y familia lejos, problemas laborales etc.... Es decir, predicamos lo que creemos como cierto, independientemente de que luego ir alli nos pueda parecer peor que estar aqui por causas que no tienen nada que ver con el sistema politico, sino con temas laborales, dinero, soledad etc.. etc..

Vosotros en cambio podeis iros mañana mismo a paises comunistas como venezuela, cuba etc.. que encima son mucho mas baratos que el nuestro. Pero, extrañamente, nunca lo haceis, siempre decidis vivir bien rodeados de fachas a lso que esquilmar mientras tenemos que aguantar tonterias y estupideces de la URSS, escritas por supuesto bien rodeados de fachas. No os vais ni con agua caliente.

Es mas, cuando alguna región destaca por su productividad o por su "capitalismo", como Madrid, se producen migraciones masivas de rojos a ella, en donde, al llegar, acuden con furia porcina a seguir votando a los rojos.

Ahora explicanos como es posible que no os explote la cabeza. Por uan sencilla razón, no hay introspección moral, no hay evaluación de los razonamientos, no hay nada dentro, mas que la evidente y acreditaba voluntad de engañar, que es lo que tu demuestras en todos tus mensajes, lo unico que te mueve a actuar asi. Porque tal vez alguno se crea que de verdad piensas que la URSS estaba muy bien, pero tu y yo sabemos que la URSS, como muchas otras cosas, te dan exactamente igual.

Por eso digo que con gente asi no se puede convivir, lo que dicen no refleja lo que piensan y usan esta habilidad para engañar a los demás, convirtiendo la vida de todos en una mierda. 

Texto 2

Ser inteligente no quiere decir ser menos manipulable, si me apuras es al contrario. Una persona maliciosa y menos inteligente podrá reconocer determinados trucos, porque ella los ha pensado alguna vez o los ha llevado acabo, mientras una persona buena no se imaginará ese grado de perversidad hasta que lo sufra, lo vea en algun amigo o en alguna pelicula.

Por eso las mujeres mas captadas por este engaño psicopatico del feminismo son las mujeres universitarias y con estudios. Esto se ve muy bien paises como colombia, en donde las mujeres que no estudian en universidades no les importa esta mierda apenas nada mientras que las chicas mas inteligentes estan totalmente subvertidas. Tb se ve mucha mas gente subvertida con esto en argentina que en venezuela, por poner otro ejemplo.

Es decir, cuanto mas inteligente eres mejor se aplican ciertas tacticas de manipulación.

Por ejemplo cuenta Mihail Pacepa, un desertor sovietico, en uno de sus libros, que cuando visitaron suecia uno de sus superiores volvio encantado de lo que habia visto, se dirigio a el y , con una sonrisa en la cara dijo:

(algo asi, cito de memoria)

"mihail, podemos hacer lo que queramos con estos chicos, son bondadosos y tienen un gran sentimiento de honor y reaccionan ante las injusticias."

era algo asi, no recuerdo la frase exacta, viene en el libro RED Horizons de Pacepa.

Años despues suecia se confirmaba durante decadas como el pais mas progre del mundo.

Las dialecticas, arriba-abajo, listos-tontos, ricos-pobres etc.. no funcionan, porque lo importante para entender el comportamiento humano es el cerebro, y ahi la unica división que existe es la de bueno-malo, debido a la actividad de una de sus partes.


----------



## ominae (29 Nov 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Una pregunta @ominae
> 
> El hecho de que los independentistas estén siempre usando palabras como "dialogo" (Cuando lo intentan por la fuerza), "democracia" (cuando les da igual si ellos son el 30% o el 70%), "somos gente de paz" (cuando son violentos y usan la fuerza), etc...
> 
> ...se debe a que en origen de esta ideologia viene de psicopatia y de cerebros con corteza prefrontal dañada, y por tanto desarrollandose en la parte de lenguaje, sin moral ninguna¿?



En general , la manipulación del lenguaje es muy habitual en los psicopatas. Cuando estas personas componen las frases lo hacen desde una perspectiva manipuladora, tratando de crear una emoción determinada en el oyente, no estan simplemente explicando un hecho, sino induciendo una emoción mediante las palabras. Esa selección artifical de las palabras es muy habitual en ellos, nosotros en cambio tendemos mas a la exageración y a un uso mucho menos certero de las palabras. Por eso muchas veces cuadno hablas con ellos la primera vez que lees o escuchas la frase te quedas sin palabras y sin saber que decir. precisamente esa es una de las mejores formas que hay de darse cuenta de que estas hablando con alguien que ha compuesto esas palabras con esa intención. TU sabes que lo que dice es mentira porque lo razonas en imagenes pero no eres capaz de encontrar una respuesta basada en el lenguaje. Esto pasa mucho ahora con las feministas cuando te dicen cosas como ¿es que estas a favor de que se mate a las mujeres? y ese tipo de constructos linguisticos.

En teoria se supone, pero no se sabe a ciencia cierta, que de algun modo los psicopatas efectivamente usan las palabras para razonar de una forma mas habitual que las personas normales, debido a su dificultad para "pensar en imagenes", porque *el area encargada del lenguaje no esta en el cortex prefrontal sino en uno de los laterales del cerebro *y es probable que debido a esto ocurra como con los ciegos, qeu desarrollan mucho otro tipo de sentidos y por lo tanto, sean mas habilidosos y malignos en el uso del lenguaje.

Eso no quiere decir que las personas normales no usen las palabras para razonar o para entender las cosas o pensar, simplemente que no es la unica forma que tenemos de hacerlo, pero si es la unica que parece ser que tienen ellos. Es como digo como si contasen con un sentido menos, como lso sordos o los ciegos.


----------



## ominae (29 Nov 2019)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Dudas al respecto:
> ¿Se puede ser malvado sin ser un psicópata?
> Si la respuesta fuese sí,¿en qué se diferenciarían?
> Ese dato del 0,6% de psicópatas está desfasadísimo,ya que se recogió en los años 60.Desde entonces,es evidente que ha habido una explosión de psicopatía,sobre todo en Occidente.¿Cuál podría ser el porcentaje actual de psicópatas? ¿Podríamos estar hablando de una franja entre el 15-20%?



Si, la psicopatia no tienes que verla simplemente como un mal. Se entiende mucho mejor si se ve como una caracteristica cerebral que provoca un modo de actuación determinado. El mal es algo consecuencia de esto, pero lo primario, es ese modo de actuación. Muchos psicopatas es probable que ni siquiera lleguen a hacer mal a nadie, aunque esto es algo que no sabemos.

Nadie sabe cuantos psicopatas hay ni nada de eso, dar un numero no tiene mucho sentido, nadie sabe nada. Ademas la psicopata puede inducirse por muchas cosas, por ejemplo un daño en la frente. La psicopata por ejemplo puede ser tb inducida temporalmente por el sistema nervioso para enfrentarse a algun peligro, estress etc...

tb estoy investigando ahora el efecto de los antidepresivos en esto, y aunque todavia no puedo decir nada porque no lo entiendo muy bien, los preliminares no son muy esperanzadores.

Pero es que hay mas, por ejemplo habrás notado que los filosofos antiguos despreciaban a las turbas y a las masas. Esto tiene una razón biologica. Cuando excitas el sistema nervioso de una persona, por ejemplo, formando parte de un tumulto, o lanzando arengas revolucionarias, lo que estas haciendo es inhibir la parte racional del cerebro humano, de modo que una persona totalmente normal puede verse en medio de un tumulto lanzando piedras a la policia o particpando en actos revolucionarios gracias a esa manipulación.

Esta es la explicacion biologica a porque un hombre se puede acabar comportando como un animal cuando participa en estos hechos, y la razón a porque a los grandes sabios antiguos, siempre les habia parecido algo penoso y patetico esas situaciones tumultuarias, en donde parece que la razón se desvanece y solo triunfan las ideas mas cavernicolas.

Ciertamente, y biologicamente, es exactamente asi, la zona del cerebro dedicada a la introspección y la bondad se apaga.

Desde los libros religiosos como la bibiia, los sabios griegos, romanos etc.. etc... todos tenian razón, eramos nosotros los equivocados cuando llegamos a pensar a mediados del siglo XX,, por influencia del marxismo, que todo era causa de la cultura y la educación.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Dic 2019)

Otra respuesta:


Los gustavobuenistas creo que deberiais entender a Marx desde un punto de vista cerebral en vez de seguir intentando disculpar al marxismo conjuntadolo con todo tipo de cosas, como pueda ser la españa imperial, que no pegan ni con cola, pero como escribis con palabras tan raras que nadie entiende pues todo se puede justificar despues de un tocho de palabros indeterminados, basicamente porque al oponente dialectico le duele la cabeza y de cada 5 palabras tiene que buscar 3 en el diccionario.

Una de las cosas que mas gracia me hace cuando se habla con marxistas o se leen sus libros es ver como tienen que ir continuamente definiendo las palabras que emplean, haciendo sus razonamientos tan largos y tediosos que llega un momento que ni ellos mismos entienden que estan diciendo. Por cierto, te has dado cuenta que la filosofia de marx apenas incluye metaforas, descripción de situaciones basadas en imagenes etc.. etc..? La "filosofia" de marx, igual qeu la vuestra, esta siempre basada en el significado de las palabras, la concatenación de definiciones, palabras cada vez mas complejas sobre palabras, aunque luego digais que el lenguaje es simplemente una tecnologia.

Y esto, como intento explicar muchas veces, es una caracteristica de la psicopatia de Marx. Los psicopatas son incapaces de pensar en imagenes. Bueno si pueden pero les cuesta mucho esfuerzo. No es nada extraño que toda la filosofia de Marx sea esa, es totalmente coherente sobre como debia ser su cerebro. otro detalle qeu habitualmente pasais por alto, porque aunque os las dais de materialistas no teneis el mas minimo interes en entender como funciona el cerebro humano y las increibles implicaciones que tiene en la voluntad y en la forma de actuar de las personas. y no lo haceis porque, como habrás podido leer en el foro, es algo que deja en muy mala situacion a la izquierda, cuando una enorme cantidad de sus filosofos y popes tiene una larga lista de rasgos psicopaticos en sus biografias. No hay apenas metaforas, historias, cuentos, o referencias visuales trasladadas a palabras en la filosofia de Marx, que si buscas seguro que encontraras alguna, pero no son parte esencial de su forma de pensar. En cambio si lees la biblia, los cuentos de los hermanos grimm, los mitos antiguos o hasta Platon, buena parte de estas filosofias son pensadas en imagenes y luego trasladadas a palabras para explicarse. En el marxismo en general no encontraras nada de esto. Es puro lenguaje. Eso si luego decis que el lenguaje es simplemente uan tecnologia.

Esta uso torticero del lenguaje es una de las tacticas de engaño que usa Marx, y no es distinta a la que usa en vendedor de relojes robados, son formas de actuar qeu se les ocurren a todo tipo de personas con cerebros psicopaticos. El vendedor de relojes lo usará para intentar que le compres una imitación cutre y Marx para epatar a los eruditos de la epoca.

Estas tacticas no vienen de ningun mundo anglosajon, al que con actitud iraccional odiais, como si no hubiese nada que aprender de cosas como la revolucion industrial o las academias cientificas etc... etc... como ya he explicado este tipo de filosofia marxisto-patriotica se gestó en las revistas gustavobuenistas que eran procomunistas, con apoyo ideologico de cuba y venezuela y en esa epoca con el unico interes de cargar contra lo que vosotros llamais "el imperio". El "imperio", que basicamente lo que hacia era ir apagando los fuegos que iban provocando los rusos, vuestros amigos, el impero generador, que son los culpables numero 1 de que hispanoamerica este ahora como esta y de que en todo el mundo tengamos una invasión de subnormales de izquierdas idiotizados hasta la nausea.

Tambien me gustaria comentar, como hice en otro hilo, que españa era aliada de parte del mundo "anglosajon", Irlanda y Escocia, parte de la historia que siempre ocultais los gustavobuenistas y que lleva a alguno de vuestros seguidores a hacer el ridiculo como el otro dia en el foro, desconociendo las alianzas entre españa y los irlandeses y el apoyo militar y monetario. De igual modo que España apoyo la creación del mayor pais anglosajon del mundo, los EEUU, porque tan anglosajones eran los ingleses como los que llegaban a las costas de america. En fin, cosas que no cuadran con vuestra visión del mundo y por ello las descartais.

Dicho esto tampoco quiero ahora hablar de ese tema, solo era un apunte. Vayamos a lo esencial y nos perdamos en otra discusión.

Karl Marx no era un filosofo, era un revolucionario. Karl Marx escribia para engañar a la gente, era su forma natural de actuar, la misma que hacia con su familia, con sus hijos y con sus financiadores y seguidores. Por eso Karl Marx ni siquiera termina su "gran obra", "El Capital", basicamente porque le importaba una mierda. Por eso Karl Marx apenas habla en su obra de lo que vendria luego del comunismo, porque le importaba otra mierda. Si a ti no te parece raro que un señor que supuestamente estaba revolucionando el mundo ni siquiera acabase el libro en donde explica porque su filosofia economica es la correcta, haztelo mirar. Es como si escohotado no hubiese acabado el libro de las drogas o el del comercio, totalmente inexplicable.

Porque la gente que de verdad entiende el comunismo no son los marxistas de biblioteca, enfangados continuamente en los engaños de marx, sino los psicopatas izqueirdistas com lenin, pablo iglesias, Chavez, Fidel Castro etc.... Ellos entienden perfectamente que el comunismo es un engaño para llegar al poder o simplemente destruir la sociedad usando los sentimientos de los obreros industriales. Eso es lo que se define como un clasico "engaño psicopatico", manipular los sentimientos de otras personas con un interes oculto, y en muchos casos, dañino para el engañado.

Por eso las tacticas que estas viendo son totalmente marxistas, porque la gente que ha entendido el comunismo desde el unico punto que puede entenderse, como un engaño emocional y racional propio de una mente psicopatica, usa esas mismas tacticas y se inspira en Karl Marx o en los revolucionarios que le siguieron. Porque estas personas cuentan con la misma maldad interna que Marx, entienden el codigo oculto de su mensaje, cosa que a nosotros nos cuesta comprender, proque no somos malos y porque no pensamos asi.

por eso tu y yo tardamos años, tu aun no lo has entendido, en darnos cuenta de esto, y ellos, en cuanto leen el manifiesto comunista entienden las posibildiades que tiene el aprovechamiento de los sentimientos en la politica, el engaño de las palabras y la manipulacion emocional. Por eso estan terriblemente atentos a llamar a los moros "menas", y cuando la palabra se asocia a sentimientos malos te piden que dejes de usarla.

Porque ellos han estado actuadno asi toda su vida en su entorno, con sus amigos, familiares y compañeros de trabajo. Y el marxismo les hace entender que esa misma forma de actuar puede trasladarse a la politica. Ellos son los que han entendido a Marx, vosotros los que seguis divagando con los engaños y la prosa demencial.

Por eso, cuando ven que ya apenas hay trabajadores industriales o grandes masas de agricultores simplemente cambian el mensaje, y van donde esa emocionalidad puede usarse para destruir la sociedad y para su prosperidad particular. Porque lo importante del marxismo no son los obreros industriales, sino la destruccion de la sociedad. Y en este caso, van al feminismo, a las relaciones de pareja, donde mas duele y donde mas daño pueden hacer en uan epoca en donde no hay afinidad familiar ni parejas estables. Ellos entienden perfectamente el marxismo como lo que es, un engaño psicopatico, el intento de aprovechar a una parte de la población para destruir la sociedad. Y esa parte de la población es la que varia en cada momento, pero no la esencia del Marxismo ni lo que esta gente aprende de él.

Ya se que yo no te caigo bien pero si queires entender a Marx empieza a analizarle de este modo, y tal vez te lleves una sorpresa.

Eso si, tu puedes seguir diciendo que esto viene del mundo anglosajon y que los turistas ingleses que hay en mallorca y marbella son el gran problema de nuestro pais, y que españa y gran bretaña son paises totalmente distintos y con grandes diferencias culturales en vez de gente practicamente igual a la que le gusta el futbol, ir al bar, ir a la playa o a esquiar etc... Pero como digo eso es otro tema.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Dic 2019)

Sobre la Navidad, y totalmente de acuerdo:

****

Con los psicopatas rojos no merece la pena compartir nada. Ni la navidad.

solo desean convertirla en una mierda, infiltrarse, empezar a decir felices fiesta, para luego decir feliz solsticio para luego decir hakuna matata para luego descojonarse. Es su forma natural de actuar.

están cerca ya las cabalgatas con bob esponja y música rock y con reyes magos vestidos ridículamente. Lo volveréis a ver otra vez, un poco más sutil pero lo volveréis a ver.

todo lo hacen así, es su forma natural de actuar.

expulsarles de vuestra casa y de vuestra familia, no merece la pena compartir nada con ellos, pues todo lo parasitan y destruyen, desde la economía hasta laNavidad.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Dic 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Con los psicopatas rojos no merece la pena compartir nada. Ni la navidad.



Me parece que tienes una cosmovisión distorsionada. Te recomiendo la Dinámica Espiral de Ken Wilber.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Ene 2020)

Hagamos una subida al hilo


----------



## Skylar (16 Ene 2020)

Subo hilo por el siguiente aporte de audio:

*Configuración oscura de la personalidad *(no solo referido a la política, que también)

A partir del minuto 16


----------



## qbit (17 Ene 2020)

ominae dijo:


> Si tu pones unas oposiciones a juez en donde lo que prima es una comprensión mediante el lenguaje escrito, la memorización y el establecimento de constructos logicos basados en el lenguaje... ?que tipo de persona crees que tendrá mas facilidad para "sacar" esas oposiciones?
> 
> Evidentemente no van a ser las personas bondadosas, que son mucho mas intrsopectivas, con tendencia a perderse en sus propios mundos, como hemos visto en el caso de arquidemes, que si bien es extremo, ayuda a comprender, sino las personas que tengan una gran capacidad memoristica y de uso del lenguaje, ninguna de las cuales esta relacionada con la bondad. Es mas, es bastante posible que sea al contrario. Simplemente estableciendo unas pruebas de entrada por oposición a este trabajo, estas realizando una criba de las mejores personas de la sociedad y las mas justas, premiando a aquellos que estudian simplemente de forma mecanica y memoristica, sin necesidad de usar el procesamiento moral en el cerebro ni el pensamiento en imagenes. Es decir, las cualidades que neceita un juez, el procesamiento moral de las situaciones en su cerebro, no son premiadas en ninguna parte de la carrera judicial, provocando las situaciones que tristemente todos conocemos, con sentencias delirantes y a favor de los delincuentes.



Ya me di cuenta hace muchos años que había mucha correlación en la clase política entre ser gentuza y haber estudiado Derecho. No sólo son gentuza, sino que tienen una mentalidad anti-emprendedora, funcivaga, rígida y aberrante, alejada del mundo real.


----------



## qbit (17 Ene 2020)

ominae dijo:


> En general , la manipulación del lenguaje es muy habitual en los psicopatas. Cuando estas personas componen las frases lo hacen desde una perspectiva manipuladora, tratando de crear una emoción determinada en el oyente, no estan simplemente explicando un hecho, sino induciendo una emoción mediante las palabras. Esa selección artifical de las palabras es muy habitual en ellos, nosotros en cambio tendemos mas a la exageración y a un uso mucho menos certero de las palabras. Por eso muchas veces cuadno hablas con ellos la primera vez que lees o escuchas la frase te quedas sin palabras y sin saber que decir. precisamente esa es una de las mejores formas que hay de darse cuenta de que estas hablando con alguien que ha compuesto esas palabras con esa intención. TU sabes que lo que dice es mentira porque lo razonas en imagenes pero no eres capaz de encontrar una respuesta basada en el lenguaje. Esto pasa mucho ahora con las feministas cuando te dicen cosas como ¿es que estas a favor de que se mate a las mujeres? y ese tipo de constructos linguisticos.
> 
> En teoria se supone, pero no se sabe a ciencia cierta, que de algun modo los psicopatas efectivamente usan las palabras para razonar de una forma mas habitual que las personas normales, debido a su dificultad para "pensar en imagenes", porque *el area encargada del lenguaje no esta en el cortex prefrontal sino en uno de los laterales del cerebro *y es probable que debido a esto ocurra como con los ciegos, qeu desarrollan mucho otro tipo de sentidos y por lo tanto, sean mas habilidosos y malignos en el uso del lenguaje.
> 
> Eso no quiere decir que las personas normales no usen las palabras para razonar o para entender las cosas o pensar, simplemente que no es la unica forma que tenemos de hacerlo, pero si es la unica que parece ser que tienen ellos. Es como digo como si contasen con un sentido menos, como lso sordos o los ciegos.



Siempre se ha acusado a los judíos de manejar muy bien el lenguaje. De hecho, les encanta publicar libros o dar conferencias en TED enchufados por los de su tribu, o trabajar de periodistas, como el famoso Pulitzer del que hay un premio con su nombre.


----------



## qbit (17 Ene 2020)

El comunismo se disfraza de bondad por fuera, de justicia social y de buscar un mundo mejor, pero por dentro es de manera evidente robarle al que tiene más para quedárselo uno mismo. Como explica Ayn Rand en un pasaje de su libro, siempre hay alguien que tiene menos que uno por lo que el que esperaba robarle a otro lo que consigue es ser robado por otro bajo el sistema comunista de reparto (robo) de la riqueza.

Por eso atrae a gentuza, a ladrones. Por lo tanto, eso de la manipulación emocional no se produce desde un malvado hacia un ingenuo, sino desde un malvado hacia otro malvado. El malvado de origen proporciona el recubrimiento, el disfraz (la farsa de buscar un mundo mejor) para que el malvado de destino pueda justificar abrazar el comunismo. Justificarlo a los demás, o a sí mismo (autoengaño). Luego, el malvado de destino comprueba que ha sido engañado, pero eso no le convierte en bueno ni en ingenuo, pues no lo ha sido desde el principio. Es el mismo mecanismo que el timo de la estampita, en el que el timado es un timador en potencia. Y lo mismo podría decir del feminismo, o de los oenegetas.

Como dice Jaisenberg y mi propia experiencia, no hay un progre que sea buena persona. Así, ser feminista, progre, comunista es una gran señal de tener delante a gentuza. La que es buena, no es feminista, porque la intrínseca maldad del feminismo la ahuyenta. Debemos ver el lado bueno de todo esto, y es que es un indicador infalible para reconocer a gentuza.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Ene 2020)

qbit dijo:


> Como dice Jaisenberg y mi propio experiencia, no hay un progre que sea buena persona. Así, ser feminista, progre, comunista es una gran señal de tener delante a gentuza. La que es buena, no es feminista, porque la intrínseca maldad del feminismo la ahuyenta. Debemos ver el lado bueno de todo esto, y es que es un indicador infalible para reconocer a gentuza.



¿Cómo lo definirías en términos de la Dinámica Espiral (ver más arriba)?


----------



## Cafard (18 Ene 2020)

Hilo muy interesante, pero no comparto que la psicopatia deba ser relacionada únicamente con las ideologías de izquierdas. El psicópata no se identifica con ideología alguna, solo se sirve de ellas, los que toman partido por ideologías políticas ya sea dejándose llevar por la marea o convirtiéndose en fanáticos no son psicópatas, si acaso serían neuroticos. Los psicópatas tejeran cualquier bandera llegado el caso, mientras les sirva para cumplir sus propósitos de prosperar a costa de los otros.
Creo que se equivocan los que creen que hay menos psicópatas en VOX que en UP.


----------



## Cafard (18 Ene 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Añadamos un nuevo texto suyo:
> 
> "
> Siempre ha sido así. En la revolución francesa te hablan pomposamente de “la toma de la bastilla” para esconder que era una cárcel. Lo que buscaban era sacar a los presos y que estos destruyesen la ciudad, como así ocurrió durante días.
> ...


----------



## autsaider (3 Feb 2020)

Jordan Peterson explica que una cosa es leer la biblia con la mente que tendríamos si hubieramos nacido hace 2000 años. Y otra cosa totalmente distinta es leer la biblia con la mente que tenemos los que hemos nacido ahora.

Esto es así porque los que escribieron la biblia la escribieron teniendo en cuenta los mapas mentales de esa época. No los mapas actuales.

De lo primero que cuenta la biblia es la historia de cain y abel. Pues el propósito de contar esa historia es porque quieren que te des cuenta de que hay gente que solo tiene envidia y rabia en su interior. Son gente que ven la vida como un dolor y el mundo como un mal. Culpan al propio Dios de su desgracia. El odio y la amargura los han envenenado hasta el punto de transformarlos sin retorno posible. Y Dios los detesta.

El genesis quiere que entiendas muchas mas cosas. Pero son más largas y complejas de explicar. Así que me limito a contar lo de cain.


----------



## cuatroC (3 Feb 2020)

Tico dijo:


> Jordan Peterson explica que una cosa es leer la biblia con la mente que tendríamos si hubieramos nacido hace 2000 años. Y otra cosa totalmente distinta es leer la biblia con la mente que tenemos los que hemos nacido ahora.
> 
> Esto es así porque los que escribieron la biblia la escribieron teniendo en cuenta los mapas mentales de esa época. No los mapas actuales.
> 
> ...



Sí, pero Dios no los detesta, Dios les da palos pero les hace señores de los hombres, como Caín, que funda la primera ciudad.


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Feb 2020)

Yo sufro 12 en mi familia y en el PP local he denunciado a una diputada psicopata por mofarse de discapacitados.

Subtipo trepa.

y son el 15% de la poblacion segun el expero Iñaki Piñuel


----------



## autsaider (3 Feb 2020)

El panorama que describe la biblia desde el principio es (no hay palabra que lo describa). 

Estamos en un mundo donde no se te va a regalar nada, donde vivir consiste en que habrá problema tras problema, todo tendrás que hacerlo a base de sacrificios, y encima vas a estar rodeado de seres malignos que solo quieren lo que es peor para ellos y para los demás. 

Y también te explica que esto no tiene solución. Si esperas que la vida se vuelva menos dura o si esperas que se reduzca la maldad de la gente más vale que cambies de idea porque eso no va a pasar.

Por último te invita a tomar el camino del heroe.


----------



## hijodepantera (3 Feb 2020)

Tico dijo:


> El panorama que describe la biblia desde el principio es (no hay palabra que lo describa).
> 
> Estamos en un mundo donde no se te va a regalar nada, donde vivir consiste en que habrá problema tras problema, todo tendrás que hacerlo a base de sacrificios, y encima vas a estar rodeado de seres malignos que solo quieren lo que es peor para ellos y para los demás.
> 
> ...



Y no obstante puede surgir algo de luz.


----------



## autsaider (5 Feb 2020)

Aprovecho este hilo para contar algo que cuenta Jordan Peterson y seguro que os va a gustar.

Orwell descubrió que los mineros de inglaterra vivían en unas condiciones tan espantosas que, raro era el minero que llegaba a los 30 años con al menos un diente. Comprobó horrorizado que la vida de los mineros consistía en explotación y abusos innecesarios. Y él supuso que si eso ocurria en inglaterra, pues entonces en naciones más atrasadas y primitivas la vida tendría que ser aún peor. Y se hizo socialista porque los socialistas eran los que querían corregir eso.

Pero entonces ocurrió algo sorprendente. Descubrió para su asombro que los socialistas en realidad odian y desprecian a los pobres y no pretenden ayudarles en nada. Descubrió que odian y desprecian a los pobres porque en realidad odian y desprecian a toda la sociedad ya sean ricos o pobres. Y usan a los pobres como herramienta para sus propósitos destructivos simplemente porque son más fáciles de manipular. Puesto que esto no es posible que pueda estar pasando, Orwell tuvo que buscar respuestas que expliquen lo inconcebible. Y acabó leyendo a Jung.

Lo que Jung cuenta es que un hombre virtuoso sabe que en su interior hay sombras horribles. Y sabe que esas sombras si no las combates crecen y se apoderan de ti. Te convierten en un ser de tinieblas y sin posibilidad de dar marcha atrás. Combatir esas sombras internas es tan difícil, que al hombre virtuoso no le queda energía para mucho más. Por eso jamás verás a un hombre que de verdad sea virtuoso hablando de corregir las tinieblas de la sociedad: porque enfrentarse con las suyas propias ya es una tarea que lo consume y lo deja sin tiempo ni fuerzas.

¿Quienes son los que hablan de arreglar los problemas sociales? Pues precisamente son los seres de tinieblas. Por eso mucho cuidadito con los justicieros sociales que prometen la paz eterna y la felicidad para todos. Porque casi siempre son el mal en estado puro y solo quieren convertirlo todo en un infierno.


----------



## Feyerabend (5 Feb 2020)

Bueno este hilo define a Pedro Sánchez muy bien


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Feb 2020)

Tico dijo:


> Lo que Jung cuenta es que un hombre virtuoso sabe que en su interior hay sombras horribles. Y sabe que esas sombras si no las combates crecen y se apoderan de ti. Te convierten en un ser de tinieblas y sin posibilidad de dar marcha atrás. Combatir esas sombras internas es tan difícil, que al hombre virtuoso no le queda energía para mucho más. Por eso jamás verás a un hombre que de verdad sea virtuoso hablando de corregir las tinieblas de la sociedad: porque enfrentarse con las suyas propias ya es una tarea que lo consume y lo deja sin tiempo ni fuerzas.



Esto lo dice la Biblia, y Cristo Mismo; y Jung solo lo adapta para quitar a Dios de la ecuacion


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Mar 2020)

este video lo cuenta claro


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Abr 2020)

Uppp


----------



## Walter Sobchak (3 May 2020)

¿Por que este hilo no tiene chincheta?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 May 2020)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Por que este hilo no tiene chincheta?.



¿Chincheta? Lo puse en el principal y la moderacion me lo censuró, así que abrí este otro en este subforo. Yo ya doy gracias


----------



## un tecnico preocupado (3 May 2020)

A mi me censuraron también.

Todo lo que necesitas saber sobre el MMS incluso su posible mecanismo de acción en el ser humano (bis)


----------



## Tricornio (12 May 2020)

Sitio


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Jun 2020)

Reflote.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Jun 2020)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Jun 2020)

Ya que has subido el hilo, no quería, ya que está este muy activo:

Cada vez mas gente se da cuenta

Si alguien llega ahora al hilo, que escriba en ese, que es el que está de actualidad. Este ya lo reflotaremos en otro momento



Pero traigo un texto de @Skylar para que no se pierda:

Gracias ominae. Y además haces muy bien en volver y volver con tu tema estrella. Cuanto más lo sepan mejor. Te adjunto un texto, que para mí como cristiano es una maravilla y que he descubierto gracias a tu ayuda indirecta, curiosamente es de un argentino evangélico que propone ignorar a toda costa a los psicópatas como hizo Jesús de Nazaret.

Seáis o no creyentes hay que leerlo. Por que los cristianos tenemos un psicópata de manual: Judas.


Los psicópatas Cómo vencerlos para siempre con la Biblia † Devocionales Cristianos † Sitio Oficial

*Los psicópatas Cómo vencerlos para siempre

Juan 12: 1-8; Hechos 1: 20-22*

Alguna vez hemos sido estafados o traicionados por alguien o han dicho algo que nos dolió y nos marcó.

*Judas*

En lo evangelios hay dos personas llamadas Judas, uno Lebeo Tadeo y otro, el Iscariote, el único de los discípulos que no era de Galilea.
En la Biblia no se registra cuando Jesús lo llamó, porque en realidad nunca se convirtió, nunca abrió su corazón al Señor; sabemos que era hijo de Simón y que pertenecía a la clase social alta. A lo largo de su último año, Jesús dijo que lo traicionarían y los discípulos no entendían, quería enseñarles a distinguir y cómo manejar a un psicópata.

Enseñanza:
*Nada bueno se soltará de parte de Dios hasta que la gente equivocada no salga de tu vida.*

Los psicópatas están en todos lados. Psicópata no es solamente un estafador, un asesino serial, sino puede ser una persona que está en el trabajo, en la escuela, en la iglesia, en todos los ámbitos donde nos movemos. Son expertos en la mentira, el engaño y que querrán traicionar y arruinar tu vida.

Judas era un psicópata, representa a las personas que no tienen culpa ni angustia, que mienten, engañan, roban y no sienten nada por el daño que hacen.

En 2º Timoteo 3 Pablo dijo que, en los últimos tiempos, habrá cada vez más psicópatas y debemos prepararnos.

Spoiler: Cita bíblica

*¿Cómo son los psicópatas?

1º- Cuidan una imagen que no tienen y que ellos mismos inventan.*

Jesús fue a la casa de Simón y en agradecimiento porque fue sanado de lepra, hizo una cena donde estaban María, Marta y Lázaro (una familia que amaba mucho a Jesús).
María tenía un frasco de perfume muy caro, costaba como el sueldo de un año, (supongamos que una persona gana mil pesos, su valor era doce mil pesos). Ella pertenecía a una familia pudiente que sostuvo el ministerio de Jesús.

María rompió el frasco, lo derramó a sus pies y los enjugó. Judas estaba enojado y dijo: *“Ese dinero se podría haber dado a los pobres”. ¡Mentira!* Él no amaba a los pobres pero tenía que cuidar la imagen que no poseía.



> *A veces el más moral es el más inmoral.*





> *El psicópata mostrará una imagen falsa, porque tiene que hacer creer que está interesado en lo que en realidad no está.*



Judas se enojó porque pensó que podría haber robado el perfume, entonces fue al Sanedrín, ante los religiosos, y preguntó qué recibiría a cambio de entregar a Jesús. Treinta monedas de plata era el precio de un esclavo; recibió el dinero y volvió.
Jesús preparaba la pascua y para ser entregado, y lavó los pies a sus discípulos.

Imaginen esta escena, Judas (con las treinta monedas en el bolsillo) que ya lo había traicionado, dejándose lavar los pies por Jesús. Se fingía espiritual.

Luego compartieron la cena pascual y Jesús dijo: *Uno de ustedes me traicionará, uno de ustedes es diablo ”. Y los discípulos se miraban dudando, y Judas le preguntó: “¿Seré yo Señor?”

(En el original le dice: “No seré yo Señor” Y Jesús le responde: “Tú lo has dicho” Pero no se entendió qué le quiso decir Jesús.)*
Pedro le dijo a Juan que preguntara quién sería y Jesús responde: *“Al que le daré el pan, ese es”. Y le dice a Judas: “ Lo que tengas que hacer, hazlo pronto ”, y Judas salió corriendo porque estaba deschavado.*

Jesús fue a Getsemaní a orar, era muy de noche, y Judas trajo a seiscientas personas con palos y armas para apresar a Jesús.
*¿Por qué lo entregó de noche y no de día?* Porque no quería que la multitud supiera que era él quien lo había entregado.* ¡Cuidó la imagen!*

Debemos estar atentos con los que cuidan su imagen porque no tienen verdad, su interior no coincide con el exterior.

*2º- No aman a nadie.

Judas dijo: “ Este dinero lo podríamos haber dado a los pobres.” No porque amara a los pobres sino porque amaba el dinero.
Pablo dijo: “ El amor al dinero es la raíz de todos los males”.*

No mires lo que dice la gente sino su fruto y conducta.

Cuando ves a una persona que ama el dinero, las mujeres y el poder, estas delante de Judas. La persona que sólo ve dinero y la manera de cómo sacar una moneda a alguien, es un psicópata. Cuando habla de la santidad pero se acuesta con cuanta mujer se le cruza, es un psicópata. Cuando lo único que quiere es poder, es un psicópata.

Judas traicionó a Jesús porque creía, como todos los discípulos, que instauraría un reino terrenal; que sería coronado e instalaría su reino en lugar de los romanos; pensaba en que sería el tesorero de ese reinado y cuanto dinero tendría. Cuando Jesús dijo que iría a la cruz a morir, Judas se dio cuenta que perdió tres años siguiéndolo.

Los psicópatas son:

*-Los que no aman
Usan a otros como objeto para lograr finanzas, sexo o poder. Los Judas siempre aparecerán cuando el éxito llegue a tu vida, a tu casa, en tu iglesia, en tu trabajo. Si lograste algo, Judas se levantará para destruirte.

-Los que siempre se ofenden
¡Cuidate del que se ofende fácilmente! Te manipula diciendo: “Lo que el otro dijo me dolió”, dejando un mensaje: “Cuidá lo que me decís porque me puede doler”.*

Una persona lastimada y ofendida te manipulará, pero cada uno decide qué sentir y cómo quiere reaccionar.

*-Los que llevan y traen.
Cuidate del que habla mal de otra persona porque mañana hablará mal de vos a otro.
Yo detesto a la gente que dice: “Escuché”, “Me enteré que dijeron…” Llevan y traen porque tienen el oído chismoso.

-Los que no sienten nada a nivel espiritual aunque parezca que sí.
Estaba al lado de Jesús, vio a Lázaro resucitado, a Jesús caminar sobre las aguas y no le afectó en nada.
Cuando Jesús habló de avaricia, del mayordomo infiel, estaba dando oportunidades a Judas para que la palabra entre en su espíritu, pero Judas nunca abrió su espíritu a las cosas de Dios.*

Un psicópata puede estar en una iglesia, en cualquier ámbito, usar la Biblia, cantar las canciones pero nunca dejar que la Palabra entre en su espíritu.

*-Los resentidos, amargados .
El psicópata tiene su visión personal, son los que dicen: “A mí nadie me dice lo que tengo que hacer, yo tengo mi visión”. Pueden ser tus amigos mientras le sirvas para su misión privada, pero cuando alguien le dice que no es la visión, se van o la destruyen porque ellos trabajan con su agenda privada para lograr lo que les interesa.

1- Cada vez que me saquen lo que Dios me dio, El me dará más de lo que me quitaron.*

Cada vez que Judas te mande a la cruz, Dios te dará algo más grande: una tumba vacía de resurrección.
Cuando Judas te traicione, a los tres días Jesús te dará la resurrección. No importa cuánto te hayan estafado, en setenta y dos horas Dios te dará más, los psicópatas no te podrán sacar nada porque todo lo que está en tu mano te lo dio Dios, Él es el dueño y nosotros los mayordomos, y cuando alguien nos saca algo que no es nuestro, se mete con el dueño y siempre sale perdiendo.

El psicópata puede engañar la justicia humana pero nunca quebrar la justicia divina. “ Cuando el ladrón es descubierto, devolverá absolutamente todo, multiplicado por siete”, dice la Biblia.

*2. Los Judas no saben que mi victoria será revelada en el lugar secreto.*

Judas llevó seiscientas personas con palos y armas, y Jesús oraba en Getsemaní: “ Señor pasa de mi esta copa pero hágase tu voluntad”
Y el Padre le dijo: “ Yo estoy contigo ”.
Jesús se puso de pie y dijo: “ Ya es la hora ”.
Judas pensó que lo iba a vencer; no sabía que Jesús había estado en el lugar secreto con su Padre.

No importa lo que los psicópatas hagan, iremos al lugar secreto y Dios nos revelará el secreto de la victoria.
El me esconderá en su tabernáculo en el día del mal , dice David, me ocultará en lo reservado de su morada.

Cada vez que te estafe o manipule, andá al lugar secreto.

*“Sobre una roca me pondrá en alto, levantará mi cabeza y delante de mis enemigos cantaré de gozo”, dice David.
No importa lo que los Judas puedan hacer, terminarán suicidándose, toda maldición caerá sobre el que la soltó. Es una palabra de juicio.*

Para que la maldición opere, debe haber dos cosas:
*• El que la suelta. Nunca maldigas al que te maldice porque la maldición le vuelve a él o sea que ya está maldecido.
• Creer la maldición.*

Si no la dijiste ni la creíste estás libre, y atado a la bendición del Señor.

*3. Nada detendrá el plan de Dios sobre mi vida.*

Llegó la turba y Judas dijo: “ Al que yo besare, ése es ”.
En el original se utiliza el vocablo “catafileo” que quiere decir: “ lo besó reiteradamente ”. Jesús le dijo: “ Amigo, con un beso me estás traicionando”. Judas pensó que iba a detener el plan de Jesús, pero el plan de Dios nadie lo detiene.

*4- Voy a caminar con mentores que ven más que yo.*

Jesús dijo que uno lo traicionaría y los discípulos se preguntaban quien sería; les estaba enseñando cómo era un psicópata. Tenés que caminar con gente que ve más que vos, juntarte con los que ven lo que vos no ves, que están delante tuyo en la carrera, para ahorrarte años de dolores de cabeza y extender la visión.

Jesús fue mentor, les dijo algo que ellos no entendían, que parecía una locura pero cuando al ser traicionado entendieron todo.

*¿Cuál es la estrategia de los Judas?*

Tenemos que prepararnos porque en cualquier lugar puede estar Judas, y debemos conocer su objetivo:

entrar en mi círculo afectivo.

Donde está la gente que nos ama y que amamos; donde también están nuestros mentores, que nos conducen en el avance a otro nivel espiritual o intelectual.

Judas querrá entrar en mi círculo porque así entrará en mi mente y la destruirá.

*¿Cuándo sé que un Judas entró en mi círculo de afectos?*

Cuando tengo broncas, enojos, odios, resentimientos y va a hostigarme, mandará cartas intimidatorias, tratará de robar la paz.

*1- Tu odio, bronca, furia, hace que tu psicópata, tu Judas permanezca en tu círculo de afectos.
2- Cuando me siento mal por lo que dijeron, y siguen pasando los días guardando rencor, recordando cada detalle, le doy la bienvenida.
3- Cuando estoy atento a lo que hace Judas le doy la bienvenida

¿Cómo hago para sacarme a los Judas de encima?*

Judas no pudo entrar en el círculo afectivo de Jesús pero sí pudo entrar en el círculo afectivo de los discípulos.

Con indiferencia , no entrará en mi círculo de afectos. “No ignorar”, porque así estoy hablando de él y permitiendo que entre en mi círculo afectivo.

Indiferencia es como que no existe.

Para sacar a los que ya entraron tengo que perdonarlos; la bronca está pero bendice; saca a la gente que quedó enganchada en tu círculo de afecto y deja entrar a los mentores que están esperando, a los Matías.

Jesús no hizo nada, cuando Judas lo _psicopateó_, fue indiferente. Cuando protestó por el perfume derramado, Jesús no le dijo “ladrón”, sino “Déjenla, porque moriré y ella me adoró.” María tampoco reaccionó a Judas, no lo incluyó en su círculo de afecto, fue indiferente.
Por eso Jesús murió con el corazón sano porque Judas nunca entró en su círculo de afectos.

*Los Judas se matan solos, no te preocupes.*
Pedro dijo: *“Judas debe ser reemplazado por alguien que amó a Jesús, que caminó con nosotros, que estuvo en las buenas y en las malas”* Y encontraron a Matías.
Alguien saldrá del círculo pero a alguien hay que darle la bienvenida.

Y cuando el círculo se cerró con los doce, estaba completo y cayó el Espíritu Santo, vino el avivamiento.

Cuando la indiferencia haga un cerco, los Judas saldrán de tu círculo de afecto, Cuando bendigas a tus enemigos, levantarás un cerco porque no juegas a la maldición que ellos juegan.

Sé sabio, pedí justicia divina pero cuida tu círculo de afectos.

Cuando limite con indiferencia,

Los enemigos serán silenciados por el Señor.

*Déjenla, buena obra me ha hecho, dijo Jesús.*

Seguí sirviendo a Dios, adorándole, derramando tu perfume, no importa lo que Judas dijo, lo importante es que Jesús dice: “ Hermosa cosa me has hecho, me agrada ”. Y es lo único que necesitas para seguir.

*Haré cosas que marcarán la historia.*

María derramó el perfume y Jesús dijo algo fantástico: Lo que ella me ha hecho quedará registrado en la historia y cada vez que se hable de mi evangelio se nombrará lo que esta mujer ha hecho.

*Cosas que dejarán una huella histórica a las próximas generaciones.*

Dios usará a las mujeres para que los psicópatas se manifiesten; una mujer hizo reaccionar a Judas (por eso las mujeres tienen persecución, manipulación, tanto ataque de los Judas porque sacarán a luz a los que no deben estar en tu círculo de afecto. La mujer rompió el perfume de valor de un año de sueldo, y el Señor me dijo que diga a su pueblo:

*“Pondré cosas valiosas en tus manos que las traerán otra vez a mis pies. No se las daré a los Judas, pondré en tus manos todo lo que te fue quitado, ultrajado, violentado, porque sé que terminará otra vez en mis pies por causa de tu adoración.”*

Derramaremos nuestro perfume y el perfume del cielo caerá sobre nosotros. Santidad no es “me porto bien”, es cuidar mi círculo de afecto y funcionar como Dios quiere.

Por Bernardo Stamateas


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Jun 2020)

Recopilatorio



ominae dijo:


> Esta todo mas o menos explicado en estos hilos
> 
> ¿cuando os disteis cuenta que los fachas eran los buenos?
> 
> ...


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 Jun 2020)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Jun 2020)

Upppp


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Jul 2020)

Se habla mucho del robo de niños físico, pero no del robo intelectual y moral, de esos taladradores de cerebros que se venden a sí mismos como “profesores” pero no son otra cosa que pederastas intelectuales.

El estado te obliga a dejar a tus hijos ocho horas al día con estos personajes. Cuanto más te esfuerzas en educar bien a tus hijos, cuanto más les instruyes en el respeto al profesor, en que se porten bien y en la infalibilidad del maestro, más vulnerables les dejas a la manipulación psicopática.

Todo lo que creías que era actuar bien es hackeado por los Pablos iglesias de turno y la mente de tu hija se convierte en un asidero de ideas dañinas y criminales debido a la bondad que les has inculcado.

Esta es la triste historia de la familia Serra, cuyo padre liberal que ha dado lo mejor a sus hijas ha acabado viendo cómo estas son figuras prominentes de un partido totalitario y tercermundista y como sus hijas participan en el intento de destruir su propio país.

No son los únicos , miles de familias llevan sufriendo lo mismo décadas, recuerdo a un pobre hombre que me miraba incrédulo mientras no entendía que su hija le llamase “sucio explotador capitalista”. El señor tenía una autoescuela.

Este proceso no es muy distinto al de las sectas, parte del cerebro psicopático del izquierdista, quien disfruta destruyendo a nuestros hijos y convirtiéndoles en votantes suyos y en propagadores del tercermundismo. Estos procesos ocurren en todo el mundo de la misma forma, en unos casos se materializa en sectas religiosas y en otros ennpartidos políticos con centenares de miles de votos.

Sirva este pequeño texto para tratar de explicar al pobre padre de estas chicas que lo que ha ocurrido no es culpa suya, sino un proceso de manipulación emocional que cuenta con los presupuestos generales del estado para captar niños y convertirlos en votantes socialistas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Jul 2020)

No se os olvide para lo que estáis, remar. Se vienen las paguitas y hay que cotizar y pagar impuestos para que medio país viva de vosotros. Esta es la esencia de la españa moderna, el estado social, ingresarle pagas a los dabuti de nuestro país mientras se descojonan de vosotros y os insultan por Internet.

Mañana fin de mes, millones de paguiteros pensionistas en el banco actualizando la libreta, la mayoría con cuentas corrientes de seis cifras, se pasarán por la farmacia a por su bolsa de drogas y luego irán al hogar del pensionista a dar unas clases de yoga, subvencionadas por el ayuntamiento obviamente.

Financiar a sus votantes con vuestro dinero mientras os insultan, la esencia de la democracia. La paguitocracia.

El monstruo del todo gratis os acabará devorando, si es que ya no lo ha hecho. Es como una partida de póker, si no sabes quien es el pringado de la mesa, el pringado eres tú. Ahora intentarán ir a por el euro, pero los alemanes y los directivos del banco central europeo me da que no vas a ser tan ilusos como vosotros.

Ah y ya llegan los moros, 1 escaño por Melilla parece, así mientras nos dan de hostias por las calles pues tb hacen algún discurso en el parlamento reivindicando el AlAndalus.

Ánimo y adelante, todo en orden.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Jul 2020)

Una vez analizada y evidenciada la raíz psicopática de los progresistas y su claro intento de hacer daño a la sociedad, es necesario entender que el problema no tiene solución alguna.

El psicólogo Robert Hare decía que si hay un psicopata en tu vida la única solución es correr.

Viendo día a día la mierda humana que humana que habita este foro, gentuza de izquierdas que lo único que quiere es robar y aprovecharse de ti, pensionistas que piensan que eres un remero, funcionarios que nos roban a todos usando la ley para blindarse laboralmente etc....

Que solución queda? Los ciudadanos que no robamos a los demás no queremos vivir junto a vosotros, dais asco, sois repugnantes y meros Ladrones que usáis la ideología para robar el dinero o esfuerzo de los demás, culpando encima a los robados.

Es como vivir en una comunidad de vecinos en donde los vecinos entran en tu cada a robarte todos los meses, y cuando vas a la junta a quejarte te llaman facha. Este es el delirio económico al que hemos llegado propiciado por estos subhumanos.

Tal vez no tenga solución pero no creo que haga daño pensar en una, pues negar el derecho a una persona a elegir la gente con la que quiere convivir sobrepasa cualquier tipo de daño que se pueda hacer de otra forma más directa.

En españa, económicamente, no hay Libertad alguna para decidir con la gente con la que te quieres relacionar, a todos se nos ha puesto un lastre de gentuza a quien no conocemos y que encima se dedican a insultarnos y despreciarnos por no depender continuamente del Estado como ellos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Jul 2020)

Donde hay gente como tú hay problemas y miseria, donde hay gente como yo la humanidad va más o menos tirando. Así ha sido siempre desde la primera revolución de la historia en Egipto, que destruyó el saber de la construcción de pirámides y colapsó la prosperidad durante siglos, hasta el punto que después de esa revolución se perdió el saber acumulado durante los siglos anteriores. Eso es lo que pasa cuando la gente como tú triunfa.

Esto es algo que poco a poco se va a ir sabiendo, pues no tiene sentido que unas personas apoyen siempre una ideología que no ha funcionado nunca en ningún sitio y encima den lecciones morales al resto.

La única forma de explicar esto es mediante el análisis de su cerebro y de las posibilidades que da esta ideología para engañar al resto de personas y y dar rienda suelta a su odio , causa de sus cerebros deficientes en introspección y bondad, pues lo único que hacéis es justificar continuamente los desórdenes y el robo.

(...)

Tu problema es que reúnes en una misma palabra, “ideologías” a unas personas que pretenden destruir el mundo porque esto les produce placer, revolucionarios izquierdistas, y a otros que pretenden mejorar las cosas.

Según el profesor Hare lo único que se puede hacer si hay un psicopata en tu vida es correr, pero tú planteas que tenemos que vivir en sociedad con ellos. Este es tu error de planteamiento porque el psicopata nunca va a cambiar sus reacciones cerebrales, si le das 10€ te pedirá 20€ y si le das 20€ te pedirá 30€, jamas sentirá vergüenza ni culpa porque su ceeebro es incapaz de producirla.

Por eso hemos pasado de tener unos impuestos que eran un 10% a unos superiores al 50% mientras estas personas sin moral siguen diciendo que no es suficiente. Por que entonces dices que es “responsabilidad de todos”? Es responsabilidad de las personas inmorales que han colonizado la sociedad y los ambientes de decisión y nos están conduciendo al colapso económico robando la prosperidad que otros generan. Por simple estructura cerebral estas personas nunca van a cambiar y siempre hacen lo mismo.

Y cuando destruyan este país no harán como el del planeta de los simios sintiendo culpa ante la estatua de la libertad destruida, pues su cerebro es incapaz de tener remordimientos, lo que harán será irse como si nada a otro lugar y destruirlo de la misma forma.

Ahora dime que responsabilidad tiene una persona normal en semejante forma de actuar completamente impredecible para un cerebro normal.


----------



## BilloGatos (3 Jul 2020)

hilo muy interesante... creo que es la neuropsicologia la que se encarga de analizar todos estos casos...

mis congratulaciones...


----------



## alvarinaitis (3 Jul 2020)

Este libro , aunque denso cual libro de texto, explica muy bien el concepto de psicopatía y sus aplicaciones para diferentes profesiones, entre ellas,por supuesto la de lo político.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Jul 2020)

alvarinaitis dijo:


> Este libro , aunque denso cual libro de texto, explica muy bien el concepto de psicopatía y sus aplicaciones para diferentes profesiones, entre ellas,por supuesto la de lo político.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 364163



Esto ultimo es importante, porque el problema es que salvo ominae aquí, la ciencia de la ponerología, hay poca vinculacion entre psicopatia y la politica; casi todos los que son expertos en psicopatia se quedan en lo del dia a dia. Tambien tiene logico, si te metes con la psicopatia entre los rojos te metes en problemas, si solo ayudas a gente victima de psicopatia en relaciones, es rentable y ademas no tiene "efectos secundarios"


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Jul 2020)

Pedro Sánchez es un peligroso psicópata - El Diestro


----------



## Walter Eucken (3 Jul 2020)

Otro psiquiatra que ha tratado el tema es David Owen y algo debe de saber porque fue ministro británico de sanidad. Lo tengo pendiente solo lo he leído por encima.


----------



## Walter Eucken (3 Jul 2020)

Aviso que Owen era de la sociedad Fabiana... aunque aún así es interesante dado la escasez de textos.


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Jul 2020)

Experimento con el cerebro del terrorista Meinhof para volverlo psicopata

Terrorismo en Alemania: la Baader-Meinhof

conspiracion


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Jul 2020)

El mayor especialista del mundo, segun se dice, en psicopatia


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Jul 2020)

¿Los de la sociedad fabiana que mencionais mas arriba que son, masonazos?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Jul 2020)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Los de la sociedad fabiana que mencionais mas arriba que son, masonazos?.



Eran una sociedad de origen por ahí ingles, que su meta era llegar al comunismo, pero de forma mas lenta. En el video de Sociedad: - El ultimo hombre occidental (pelicula) tambien lo nombra de pasada. Se ve que es una antesala a lo que tenemos ahora, pero desde el Siglo XIX.

************

Por cierto, el discurso de Hare subtitulado


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Jul 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Eran una sociedad de origen por ahí ingles, que su meta era llegar al comunismo, pero de forma mas lenta. En el video de Sociedad: - El ultimo hombre occidental (pelicula) tambien lo nombra de pasada. Se ve que es una antesala a lo que tenemos ahora, pero desde el Siglo XIX.
> 
> ************
> 
> Por cierto, el discurso de Hare subtitulado



Ah ya, son de los que pretenden ir metiendola poco a poco para que no se note.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Jul 2020)

Ahora estamos viendo la actuacion de los psicopatas con el papayavirus. Van disfrutando mas y mas con lo que estan haciendo, destruyendo el pais al maximo y haciendo como que el virus es algo gravísimo, para poder justificarse.

Vamos a comer mierda a paladas.

Y los dirigentes riendose, que si surf en Portugal o diciendo que no hubo comite. Siempre para reírse del resto, que es lo que les gusta


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Jul 2020)

Este psicópata llenó ayer su bancada sin respetar el aforo por ley, para recibir aplausitos, y dar la imagen de líder fuerte en las televisiones. Están destruyendo el país a marchas forzadas, pero la culpa es de los demás:





País destruido:

Pasen y vean: AENA ha publicado los datos de llegadas de pasajeros y mercancías a España en Junio.


Mi firma ya lo dice todo. Objetivo de Ken: destruir España.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (30 Jul 2020)

*Enlaces sobre Pomenorologia (estudio de psicopatia en politica)*

Es "*ponerología*". Aprende a escribir, y luego a intentar no retorcer lo que citas, que acabas dando la razón a los investigadores.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Ago 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Este psicópata llenó ayer su bancada sin respetar el aforo por ley, para recibir aplausitos, y dar la imagen de líder fuerte en las televisiones. Están destruyendo el país a marchas forzadas, pero la culpa es de los demás:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema es que este tio es presidente porque en España hay mucha gente como él


----------



## Al fin el fin. (12 Ago 2020)

Buuff vaya tochaco a ver si lo leo en un hueco..
Sino paso mas por aqui decir que:
La enfermedad mental anclada en el ADN mucho mas que la esquizofrenia, es LA PSICOPATIA, se transmite por los genes un huevo mucho mas que la esquizofrenia.
Los esquizos son victimas de los psicopatas...
En la dualidad bien vs mal:
Estan los esquizos-alma-buenos vs psicopatas-espiritu implacable-malos
Estais vivendo en una epoca como ninguna otra, a los profetas los encierran los psicos que gobiernan la medicina y demas.
"Gangstalking" goglead eso mother fuckers
Estamos en una epoca en la que quieren implementar mas control aun del que ya tenemos y caparnos, mas aun, geneticamente... buscad infertilidad en mujeres desde el año 76
Han dejado que avanzaramos porque les convenia, no os olvideis de donde estamos.

Mensaje enviado a pelo por usuario nº 34517765.
Tipologia: Disidente pasivo

Despertad mamones que he usado espacios en este puto mensaje por una vez... honk honk


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Ago 2020)

fayser dijo:


> Lo de Egas Moniz es para leerlo despacio... premio Nobel con un colega por esto:
> 
> El error de la lobotomía
> 
> ...



A ver si las lobotomias tienen que ver con la investigacion de esta gente. Que coincidencia que sea en la corteza prefrontal


----------



## rondo (30 Ago 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No se os olvide para lo que estáis, remar. Se vienen las paguitas y hay que cotizar y pagar impuestos para que medio país viva de vosotros. Esta es la esencia de la españa moderna, el estado social, ingresarle pagas a los dabuti de nuestro país mientras se descojonan de vosotros y os insultan por Internet.
> Mañana fin de mes, millones de paguiteros pensionistas en el banco actualizando la libreta, la mayoría con cuentas corrientes de seis cifras, se pasarán por la farmacia a por su bolsa de drogas y luego irán al hogar del pensionista a dar unas clases de yoga, subvencionadas por el ayuntamiento obviamente.
> Financiar a sus votantes con vuestro dinero mientras os insultan, la esencia de la democracia. La paguitocracia.
> El monstruo del todo gratis os acabará devorando, si es que ya no lo ha hecho. Es como una partida de póker, si no sabes quien es el pringado de la mesa, el pringado eres tú. Ahora intentarán ir a por el euro, pero los alemanes y los directivos del banco central europeo me da que no vas a ser tan ilusos como vosotros.
> ...


----------



## rondo (30 Ago 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No se os olvide para lo que estáis, remar. Se vienen las paguitas y hay que cotizar y pagar impuestos para que medio país viva de vosotros. Esta es la esencia de la españa moderna, el estado social, ingresarle pagas a los dabuti de nuestro país mientras se descojonan de vosotros y os insultan por Internet.
> Mañana fin de mes, millones de paguiteros pensionistas en el banco actualizando la libreta, la mayoría con cuentas corrientes de seis cifras, se pasarán por la farmacia a por su bolsa de drogas y luego irán al hogar del pensionista a dar unas clases de yoga, subvencionadas por el ayuntamiento obviamente.
> Financiar a sus votantes con vuestro dinero mientras os insultan, la esencia de la democracia. La paguitocracia.
> El monstruo del todo gratis os acabará devorando, si es que ya no lo ha hecho. Es como una partida de póker, si no sabes quien es el pringado de la mesa, el pringado eres tú. Ahora intentarán ir a por el euro, pero los alemanes y los directivos del banco central europeo me da que no vas a ser tan ilusos como vosotros.
> ...


----------



## rondo (30 Ago 2020)

Sabia cesard que eras un fantasma,pero ahora se que eres un hijo de la gran puta,llamar "paguiteros"a pensionistas que han cotizado toda su puta demuestra la calaña de la que estas echo,eres un poble infeliz que esta metido en esa secta de gitanos,espero que cuando seas viejo no tengas ni para comer una lata de sardinas,por cierto los liberales son tan psicópatas cono los rojos,que han llenado occidente de moronegros los dos,alabas a un hijo puta como rallo que dijo de meter 10 millones de inmigrantes,otra cosa tontin,si haces un favor para esperar que estén en deuda contigo eso no es un favor,haber si te quitan la paguita que te dan por retrasado mental


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Sep 2020)

Los rojos son mentirosos farsantes y psicopatas, medio pais cree esas cosas porque llevan años propagandeando, disfrutan corrompiendo a los niños y metiendose en los colegios para programarles funciones emocionales en el cerebro a las que luego hacen "call". Es como educar a un perro, roban a los niños la emocionalidad que deberian tener con sus padres y usan esos afectos para la ideologia politica, saliendo una generación con problemas mentales a la que luego van a utilizar en su provecho invocando palabras como "Franco".

Es una forma natural de actuar de algunos tipos de psicopatas, como por ejemplo el psicopata de pareja. Cuando tu le dices al niño que haga caso y respete al profesor este profesor lo usa para robarte a tu hijo y convertirle en un tarado emocional cuyas pasiones estan vinculadas a la ideologia izquierdista.

Esto hicieron por ejemplo al padre de Isa Serra y su otra hermana, que militaban en podemos cuando el padre era un liberal que escribia en libertad digital.

Literalmente ahora mismo los colegios son lugares en donde se esta vinculando a los niños con la ideologia izquierdista con tecnicas psicopaticas que funcionan muy bien.

La mayoria de la gente no lo entiende porque no cree que se pueda hacer algo asi o que existan profesores que lo hacen, pero es que disfrutan haciendo esto y viendo el resultado. 

El colmo de la vinculación emocional se ve en casos como el de monedero, que va a vallecas a hacer call a esas funciones, usa a los estudiantes para pegarse CON LA POLICIA DE SU PROPIO GOBIERNO y mientras se estan pegando se va a un restaurante de lujo a comer.

El individuo engañado es presa de sus propios sentimientos y literalmente no puede salirse de la funcion programada, y cuanto mejor persona y mas noble es, mejor funciona esta tecnica.

Eso es lo que estan haciendo todos los dias a vuestros hijos en los colegios. Menos mal que la gente es cada dia menos introspectiva y noble, porque si no estariamos en guerra ya.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (26 Sep 2020)

Chincheta de una puta vez para este hilo @calopez .


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Sep 2020)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Chincheta de una puta vez para este hilo @calopez .



Podemos soñar...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Sep 2020)

ominae dijo:


> los que realmente mandan son los millones de españoles que votan a partidos politicos de izquierdas, esta es la realidad que no quereis comprender.
> 
> Si yo tuviese una empresa y mandase en ella no me dedicaba a hacer propaganda para convencer a los que trabajan alli, sino que les daria ordenes.
> 
> ...



Otro añadido


----------



## ominae (29 Sep 2020)

Si es un tema de ideologias porque hay una ideologia dedicada expresamente a hacer eso, llegan lo antes posible a los niños, por eso se infiltran en las escuelas, y les vinculan emocionalmente de forma positiva con sus mantras y de forma negativa con la verdad. A los 17 años tienes a la parte de la clase mas influenciable quemando contenedores o siendo presos de esa vinculación emocional de por vida.

Mira lo que dice Girauta, una de las personas a las que le hicieron eso:

Girauta: "Me han jodido muchos años de mi vida"



> Para el columnista “*la izquierda española está dispuesta a cualquier cosa que haga daño a España*, tiene una pulsión destructiva con respecto a España”.





> “Hay un momento que el destrozo es tan grande que yo llego a la conclusión de que mis afectos por aquello se han terminado”, nos cuenta, "no tengo por qué seguir viviendo en un sitio hostil donde he perdido tantas amistades, dónde se ha vuelto todo tan estúpido, dónde no hay ironía, donde la idiotez _literalista _ha hecho estragos,



Muchisima gente se da cuenta de esto, pero al carecer de conocimiento sobre el funcionamiento del cerebro creen que eso se produce por causas sociales o culturales cuando realmente es por la accion BUSCADA de los psicopatas politicos. Es nada mas y nada menos que su forma natural de actuar, disfrutan haciendo eso.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Oct 2020)

@ominae te parece la frase Hechos 2,13 como de este tipo de gente¿?


Cuando llegó el día de Pentecostés, estaban todos unánimes juntos.

2 Y de repente vino del cielo un estruendo como de un viento recio que soplaba, el cual llenó toda la casa donde estaban sentados;

3 y se les aparecieron lenguas repartidas, como de fuego, asentándose sobre cada uno de ellos.

4 Y fueron todos llenos del Espíritu Santo, y comenzaron a hablar en otras lenguas, según el Espíritu les daba que hablasen.

5 Moraban entonces en Jerusalén judíos, varones piadosos, de todas las naciones bajo el cielo.

6 Y hecho este estruendo, se juntó la multitud; y estaban confusos, porque cada uno les oía hablar en su propia lengua.

7 Y estaban atónitos y maravillados, diciendo: Mirad, ¿no son galileos todos estos que hablan?

8 ¿Cómo, pues, les oímos nosotros hablar cada uno en nuestra lengua en la que hemos nacido?

9 Partos, medos, elamitas, y los que habitamos en Mesopotamia, en Judea, en Capadocia, en el Ponto y en Asia,

10 en Frigia y Panfilia, en Egipto y en las regiones de Africa más allá de Cirene, y romanos aquí residentes, tanto judíos como prosélitos,

11 cretenses y árabes, les oímos hablar en nuestras lenguas las maravillas de Dios.

12 Y estaban todos atónitos y perplejos, diciéndose unos a otros: ¿Qué quiere decir esto?

*13 Mas otros, burlándose, decían: Están llenos de mosto.*


----------



## ominae (1 Oct 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> @ominae te parece la frase Hechos 2,13 como de este tipo de gente¿?



Pienso que mas que una diferenciación entre psicopatas y otras personas, como si es claramente la parte de Abel y Cain, se podria referir mas a una diferencia entre creyentes y no creyentes frente a un mismo hecho, algunas personas tomarian lo ocurrido como una casualidad inducida por el vino buscando esa excusa, serian los no creyentes y los otros serian los creyentes.

En la biblia sin ser un experto las partes qeu mas hacen referencia a la psicopatia son probablemente algunas citas sobre el comportamiento del demonio y obviamente abel y cain, que es la explicación de que la maldad puede estar perfectamente presente desde el nacimiento y no ser algo adquirido como mucha gente cree, lo que hoy podriamos identificar como un psicopata.

las referencias de la biblia sobre esto son brutales, siendo usted mucho mas experto que yo seguro que encuentra unas cuantas y las podria compartir, porque es brutal como algunas cosas que hoy creemos imposibles, como la maldad de nacimiento, estaban totalmente asimiladas en la antiguedad, lo cual nos esta provocando terribles problemas de convivencia y nos expone continuamente a los desastres que traen estas personalidades.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Oct 2020)

Gracias por la respuesta



ominae dijo:


> Pienso que mas que una diferenciación entre psicopatas y otras personas, como si es claramente la parte de Abel y Cain, se podria referir mas a una diferencia entre creyentes y no creyentes frente a un mismo hecho, algunas personas tomarian lo ocurrido como una casualidad inducida por el vino buscando esa excusa, serian los no creyentes y los otros serian los creyentes.



Pero aquí no es que crean que estén borrachos, es el tono de burla. Es el mismo de "tomate la pastilla" que te diría un rojo.



ominae dijo:


> En la biblia sin ser un experto las partes qeu mas hacen referencia a la psicopatia son probablemente algunas citas sobre el comportamiento del demonio y obviamente abel y cain, que es la explicación de que la maldad puede estar perfectamente presente desde el nacimiento y no ser algo adquirido como mucha gente cree, lo que hoy podriamos identificar como un psicopata.



Sí, de esto hay bastante en la Biblia. Dios deja claro que es Su pueblo quien Él quiere y quien no, no.

El famoso capitulo de Romanos 9 referente a la predestinacion, hace diversas referencias. Algunos cristianos defienden que los malos es celos de los escogidos, de ahí ese odio



Spoiler: Romanos 9



11 (pues no habían aún nacido, ni habían hecho aún ni bien ni mal, para que el propósito de Dios conforme a la elección permaneciese, no por las obras sino por el que llama),

12 se le dijo: El mayor servirá al menor.

13 Como está escrito: A Jacob amé, mas a Esaú aborrecí.

14 ¿Qué, pues, diremos? ¿Que hay injusticia en Dios? En ninguna manera.

15 Pues a Moisés dice: Tendré misericordia del que yo tenga misericordia, y me compadeceré del que yo me compadezca.

16 Así que no depende del que quiere, ni del que corre, sino de Dios que tiene misericordia.

17 Porque la Escritura dice a Faraón: Para esto mismo te he levantado, para mostrar en ti mi poder, y para que mi nombre sea anunciado por toda la tierra.

18 De manera que de quien quiere, tiene misericordia, y al que quiere endurecer, endurece.

19 Pero me dirás: ¿Por qué, pues, inculpa? porque ¿quién ha resistido a su voluntad?

20 Mas antes, oh hombre, ¿quién eres tú, para que alterques con Dios? ¿Dirá el vaso de barro al que lo formó: ¿Por qué me has hecho así?

21 ¿O no tiene potestad el alfarero sobre el barro, para hacer de la misma masa un vaso para honra y otro para deshonra?

22 ¿Y qué, si Dios, queriendo mostrar su ira y hacer notorio su poder, soportó con mucha paciencia los vasos de ira preparados para destrucción,

23 y para hacer notorias las riquezas de su gloria, las mostró para con los vasos de misericordia que él preparó de antemano para gloria,

24 a los cuales también ha llamado, esto es, a nosotros, no sólo de los judíos, sino también de los gentiles?

25 Como también en Oseas dice:
Llamaré pueblo mío al que no era mi pueblo,
Y a la no amada, amada.
26 Y en el lugar donde se les dijo: Vosotros no sois pueblo mío,
Allí serán llamados hijos del Dios viviente.
27 También Isaías clama tocante a Israel: Si fuere el número de los hijos de Israel como la arena del mar, tan sólo el remanente será salvo;

28 porque el Señor ejecutará su sentencia sobre la tierra en justicia y con prontitud.

29 Y como antes dijo Isaías:
Si el Señor de los ejércitos no nos hubiera dejado descendencia,
Como Sodoma habríamos venido a ser, y a Gomorra seríamos semejantes.





ominae dijo:


> las referencias de la biblia sobre esto son brutales, siendo usted mucho mas experto que yo seguro que encuentra unas cuantas y las podria compartir, porque es brutal como algunas cosas que hoy creemos imposibles, como la maldad de nacimiento, estaban totalmente asimiladas en la antiguedad, lo cual nos esta provocando terribles problemas de convivencia y nos expone continuamente a los desastres que traen estas personalidades.



Es buena idea, a medida que vaya leyendo iré trayendolas


----------



## ominae (1 Oct 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pero aquí no es que crean que estén borrachos, es el tono de burla. Es el mismo de "tomate la pastilla" que te diría un rojo.



Es posible, se me habia pasado verlo de esa manera, con el tono de ridiculización destinado a hacer daño en la opinión de otra persona. Es algo que le sale natural a muchas de estas personas.



Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es buena idea, a medida que vaya leyendo iré trayendolas



Seria muy interesante y seguro que hay un montón de ejemplos que de algún modo ejemplifican conductas psicopaticas. A mi me seria bastante util porque yo al no ser experto solo tengo identificados los mas famosos como por ejemplo Abel y Cain, pero por fuerza tiene que haber algunos mas.

La forma de actuar que se tiene como clasica (algunos libros o peliculas etc...) del demonio por ejemplo siempre me ha parecido una descripción casi perfecta de un psicopata, supongo que se basara de alguna forma en pasajes biblicos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Oct 2020)

ominae dijo:


> Muchisima gente se da cuenta de esto, pero al carecer de conocimiento sobre el funcionamiento del cerebro creen que eso se produce por causas sociales o culturales cuando realmente es por la accion BUSCADA de los psicopatas politicos. Es nada mas y nada menos que su forma natural de actuar, disfrutan haciendo eso.



Pues qué quieres que te diga, Girauta tiene bastantes rasgos de personalidad psicopática, aunque no sea un "violento" en el sentido literal de la palabra.

El escandaloso tuit de Juan Carlos Girauta contra la nueva cúpula de Ciudadanos


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Oct 2020)

ominae dijo:


> Es posible, se me habia pasado verlo de esa manera, con el tono de ridiculización destinado a hacer daño en la opinión de otra persona. Es algo que le sale natural a muchas de estas personas.



Exacto, ese es el tono. Fíjate que dicen que se burlaban así. Es la tipica frase de cuando tienes un debate, el rojo te dice "anda, estas borracho"




ominae dijo:


> Seria muy interesante y seguro que hay un montón de ejemplos que de algún modo ejemplifican conductas psicopaticas. A mi me seria bastante util porque yo al no ser experto solo tengo identificados los mas famosos como por ejemplo Abel y Cain, pero por fuerza tiene que haber algunos mas.
> 
> La forma de actuar que se tiene como clasica (algunos libros o peliculas etc...) del demonio por ejemplo siempre me ha parecido una descripción casi perfecta de un psicopata, supongo que se basara de alguna forma en pasajes biblicos.



A mí una cosa que me impactó es la respuesta de Caín cuando Dios le pregunta por Abel tras ser asesinado (lo remarco en negrita). Ese cinismo es tipico de esta gente


2 Después dio a luz a su hermano Abel. Y Abel fue pastor de ovejas, y Caín fue labrador de la tierra.

3 Y aconteció andando el tiempo, que Caín trajo del fruto de la tierra una ofrenda a Dios.

4 Y Abel trajo también de los primogénitos de sus ovejas, de lo más gordo de ellas. Y miró Dios con agrado a Abel y a su ofrenda;

5 pero no miró con agrado a Caín y a la ofrenda suya. Y se ensañó Caín en gran manera, y decayó su semblante.

6 Entonces Dios dijo a Caín: ¿Por qué te has ensañado, y por qué ha decaído tu semblante?

7 Si bien hicieres, ¿no serás enaltecido? y si no hicieres bien, el pecado está a la puerta; con todo esto, a ti será su deseo, y tú te enseñorearás de él.[b]

8 Y dijo Caín a su hermano Abel: Salgamos al campo. Y aconteció que estando ellos en el campo, Caín se levantó contra su hermano Abel, y lo mató.

9 Y Dios dijo a Caín: ¿Dónde está Abel tu hermano? *Y él respondió: No sé. ¿Soy yo acaso guarda de mi hermano?*

10 Y Él le dijo: ¿Qué has hecho? La voz de la sangre de tu hermano clama a mí desde la tierra.

11 Ahora, pues, maldito seas tú de la tierra, que abrió su boca para recibir de tu mano la sangre de tu hermano.

12 Cuando labres la tierra, no te volverá a dar su fuerza; errante y extranjero serás en la tierra.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Oct 2020)

@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos está loco de remate.


----------



## ominae (1 Oct 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Exacto, ese es el tono. Fíjate que dicen que se burlaban así. Es la tipica frase de cuando tienes un debate, el rojo te dice "anda, estas borracho"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es brutal la analogia con la psicopatia, y Cain posteriormente no puede hacer crecer nada dedicandose a la agricultura, por lo que tiene que irse a fundar ciudades si no recuerdo mal, lo que ejemplifica aun mas la analogia del psicopata como ser de destrucción profunda, incapaz de crear nada provechoso y cuyo ambito de vida natural es estar en sociedad juntos a otros hombre, aprovechándose de ellos.


----------



## ominae (1 Oct 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos está loco de remate.



Precisamente eres un ejemplo de lo que está el comentando en estos textos, tu reacción es la misma que acaba de describir en un pasaje de la biblia, pero es tan consustancial a ti tener esa reacción que no puedes ni evitar darte cuenta de ello y aun asi la pones por escrito.


----------



## Persea (1 Oct 2020)

Cuando le das poder a alguien es cuando se ve cómo es realmente, su sadismo. La única solución es no darles ese poder.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Oct 2020)

ominae dijo:


> Precisamente eres un ejemplo de lo que está el comentando en estos textos, tu reacción es la misma que acaba de describir en un pasaje de la biblia, pero es tan consustancial a ti tener esa reacción que no puedes ni evitar darte cuenta de ello y aun asi la pones por escrito.



Una cita de la Biblia no es un argumento válido, y mucho menos llamar "rojos" a los que no piensan como tú.


----------



## ominae (1 Oct 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Una cita de la Biblia no es un argumento válido, y mucho menos llamar "rojos" a los que no piensan como tú.



No es "argumento valido o no valido " , es que la biblia mas alla de si tienes fe o no, refleja un montón de situaciones ocurridas hace tiempo y en donde están presentes determinados comportamientos humanos. Tu por ejemplo acabas de ver como has sido definido en uno de esos pasajes, tu reacción vamos, de forma milimetrica.

Vamos que independientemente de creer o no en dios, ridiculizar un libro asi es propio de subnormales, la gente que escribio la biblia no eran idiotas por lo que has podido ver y fueron capaces de advertirnos de una reacción emocional tuya cientos de años antes de que nacieses.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Oct 2020)

ominae dijo:


> No es "argumento valido o no valido " , es que la biblia mas alla de si tienes fe o no, refleja un montón de situaciones ocurridas hace tiempo y en donde están presentes determinados comportamientos humanos. Tu por ejemplo acabas de ver como has sido definido en uno de esos pasajes, tu reacción vamos, de forma milimetrica.



Prefiero algo más "moderno", como por ejemplo la Dinámica Espiral de Ken Wilber.

Dinámica espiral - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Oct 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Mensajes del 1 al 4
> 
> hay un porcentaje de la poblacion (que el psiquiatra Lobaczewski cifra en un *0.6%) tiene la corteza prefrontal dañada y no puede procesar la moral*, y es gente que ama el caos, el desorden por su propia configuracion cerebral. Por su inercia se meten a *profesores, jueces, periodistas y pudren la sociedad,* creando vinculos de forma emocional con gente que luego no podrá romper.
> 
> Esto es basicamente la izquierda.



Si ese* 0.6% es cierto y no evitable, y se meten a jueces, periodistas y profesores.*.. y lo pudren todo, lo único que se puede hacer es impedir que existan jueces, profesores y periodistas profesionales, y hacer que todo el mundo se implique, y de forma rotatoria, en la educación, en la información y en la justicia. En otras palabras, hay que echar abajo el ESTADO y organizarnos de otra manera (porque ese 0,6% también se mete a militar, policía, político, médico, etc. ), todos profesionales, todos haciendo corporativismo y todos, por tanto, convirtiéndose en casta y luego en tiranía.

No se indigne con mi comentario, ya que lo único que he hecho es aceptar su premisa inicial determinista, y biologicista.... Tan determinista y biologicista como el ideario nazi (con el que simpatiza usted, si no recuerdo mal, corríjame si me equivoco) y como el feminismo (al que demoniza usted).

Sí, los nazis decían que los judíos por el mero hecho de serlo eran malvados; y el feminismo dice que los hombres, por el mero hecho de serlo, son violentos con las mujeres, por el mero hecho de ser mujeres.

Sí, incluso admitiendo su argumentario (lo cual es mucho admitir), la conclusión final es que el ESTADO es el PROBLEMA, porque es la herramienta de la que se valen los psicópatas.... Y como no podemos evitar que haya psicópatas (así de imperfecto es el ser humano, y doy gracias a ello porque los perfeccionistas son los auténticos psicópatas tiranos), lo único que podemos hacer es no darles herramientas que les propicien poder sobre los demás... siendo la principal herramientas de todas ellas agrupar a millones de personas bajo la tutela de unas minorías (eso es el ESTADO).


----------



## ominae (1 Oct 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Prefiero algo más "moderno", como por ejemplo la Dinámica Espiral de Ken Wilber.
> 
> Dinámica espiral - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Sin duda, ya hemos notado en este foro que la gente como tu tiene una tendencia al uso desmesurado de las zonas del cerebro destinadas al lenguaje. Es completamente logico que tu no encuentres nada en especial en unos textos descriptivos de situaciones como ocurre en la Biblia, en cierto modo necesitas imaginarlos para comprenderlos, y sin embargo babees con las gilipolleces del link, que ni siquiera tienen en consideración el funcionamiento del cerebro para tratar de crear una teoria sobre el comportamiento humano.

Y es que va en el mismo pack reaccionar asi y que te gusten este tipo de constructos de palabras que algunas personas pretenden llamar "ciencia".

Sin embargo la anciana y caduca biblia, con sus frases sencillas y sus referencias a dios, ha sido capaz de definir tu reacción, cientos de años antes de que nacieses, mientras que las gilipolleces que has enlazado no han servido nunca para nada mas que pajear el cerebro de determinadas personas, que creen ser mas listos por aprender terminologia y complicar las cosas. Un gran exito de procedimientos que por cierto estamos disfrutando con las medidas contra el virus.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (1 Oct 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Mensajes del 1 al 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un razonamiento que cualquier persona podría coger y aplicar a la derecha. No sé si tenéis el córtex prefrontal jodido, o vais de listos y acabáis dando pena.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (1 Oct 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Si ese* 0.6% es cierto y no evitable, y se meten a jueces, periodistas y profesores.*.. y lo pudren todo, lo único que se puede hacer es impedir que existan jueces, profesores y periodistas profesionales, y hacer que todo el mundo se implique, y de forma rotatoria, en la educación, en la información y en la justicia. En otras palabras, hay que echar abajo el ESTADO y organizarnos de otra manera (porque ese 0,6% también se mete a militar, policía, político, médico, etc. ), todos profesionales, todos haciendo corporativismo y todos, por tanto, convirtiéndose en casta y luego en tiranía.
> 
> No se indigne con mi comentario, ya que lo único que he hecho es aceptar su premisa inicial determinista, y biologicista.... Tan determinista y biologicista como el ideario nazi (con el que simpatiza usted, si no recuerdo mal, corríjame si me equivoco) y como el feminismo (al que demoniza usted).
> 
> ...



Para eso tienes que creer ciegamente en esa teoría, basada en HUMO.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Oct 2020)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Para eso tienes que creer ciegamente en esa teoría, basada en HUMO.



Lo que he querido demostrar es que incluso con teorías disparatadas, el punto en común de todas ellas (junto a las teorías supuestamente no disparatadas y más extendidas) es su estatofilia, su estatocentrismo, su estatodependencia... su ESTATOLATRÍA.

El problema no es en lo que nos diferenciamos (que también), sino en lo que coincidimos, en lo que no hay debate... en lo que todos estamos, no ya unidos, sino FUSIONADOS, y que nos está destruyendo... y es la idea de que unas minorías (el ESTADO) deben decidir por la mayoría... y para siempre.

El problema es querer SEGURIDAD, CONTROL y COMODIDAD, en vez de LIBERTAD (los tres primeros son ANTAGÓNICOS de la última).


----------



## ominae (1 Oct 2020)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Es un razonamiento que cualquier persona podría coger y aplicar a la derecha. No sé si tenéis el córtex prefrontal jodido, o vais de listos y acabáis dando pena.



las personalidades de la derecha casan mucho mas con una mayor actividad del cortex prefrontal que con la personalidad psicopatica, tienes todos los ejemplos que quieras, millan astray, franco etc.. etc.. algunos incluso degeneran cerebralmente al final de su vida y cometen atrocidades de igual modo que ocurre con personalidades psicoticas en el mundo real, por perdida del contacto con la realidad, pero la diferenciacion es tan clara que da hasta cierta verguenza darse cuenta tan tarde de esto.

Tu puedes decir que Franco te cae mal, pero una personalidad solitaria, sin apenas interes en el sexo, de costumbres fijas, introspectiva, que rara vez pierde los nervios etc... etc... no puedes hacerlo pasar por un psicopata porque no tiene nada que ver, es precisamente la personalidad contaria.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Oct 2020)

Hay que partir de la base de que ningún ESTADO ha sido nunca elegido (como forma de organizarse) por un PUEBLO... todos los ESTADOS (o proto-estados de la antigüedad) han sido, y son una creación de minorías poderhabientes mirando por sus intereses.

Mi opción: el PUEBLO autoorganizado.

Si alguna sociedad ha DEMOSTRADO vivir en régimen asambleario DURANTE SIGLOS esa es, esos son, los pueblos de la mitad norte peninsular de la Alta Edad Media (si preferís creer la historia oficial que nos dice que fue una época de horror y terror, pues es vuestra decisión); eran *sociedades autogobernadas en asambleas omnisoberanas, con derecho consuetudinario, mandato imperativo, propiedad privada sin trabajo asalariado, bienes comunales y pueblo en armas.*

Existía la propiedad privada, pero sólo la conseguida con el esfuerzo propio, al no existir ni esclavitud ni trabajo asalariado, y dicha propiedad era la casa y huerto familiares. Todo aquel que quería tener más, lo tenía, pero, lo dicho, con su esfuerzo y el de todo aquel que quisiera ayudar, ya fuera por reciprocidad o de forma desinteresada.

Esa forma de existencia, ese poder del pueblo soberano, convivió, por desgracia, con otra forma de poder, la corona (y la nobleza)… y colaboró con ésta en la expulsión de los musulmanes, al ser éstos enemigo común. Lástima que, después de la expulsión de éstos, los pueblos libres no dieran por finalizada su colaboración con la corona, y, muy al contrario, cansados de tanta lucha durante siglos (cansancio entendible) cometieron el error (también entendible, pero error que a la postre significó el principio del fin para los pueblos libres) de dejar las armas y delegar su defensa en las mesnadas reales, y además pagando un canon por ello. Craso error que nos ha llevado hasta nuestros días...

El que prefiera seguir creyendo que un partido u otro tiene la solución vive alejado de la realidad, ya sea por miedo, por incapacidad, por cobardía...
El que prefiera seguir creyendo que la solución es EL ESTADO (en cualquiera de sus formas)… lo mismo.

Es mejor elegir, aquí y ahora, funcionar en modo asambleario, aunque sea muy difícil, y *aunque por el momento* se tuvieran que mantener la mayor parte de las administraciones, que tener que hacer algo deprisa y corriendo, sin reflexión, sin estrategia, cuando todo se vaya a la mierda...

El que tenga MIEDO morirá antes que el VALIENTE... eso seguro. Y si el valiente muere, al menos lo hará luchando por su libertad, y no esperando a que las élites de poder que nos han llevado al abismo nos saquen de él.

El dúo a combatir es el compuesto por el ESTADO y el CAPITAL.

Un ESTADO es un conjunto de minorías poderhabientes, de grupos de poder, que a su vez luchan entre sí por cuotas de poder... Teniendo en común todos ellos una cosa: que sus enemigos comunes son los otros Estados y el PUEBLO... pero sobre todo el segundo, porque con los demás ESTADOS están obligados a entenderse...

*El CAPITAL es el GRAN CAPITAL... *Los pequeños empresarios pueden y deben seguir funcionando... El GRAN CAPITAL (bancos, multinacionales, etc.) sería EXPROPIADO SIN INDEMNIZACIÓN y todas sus riquezas puestas al servicio del pueblo.

La soberanía debe residir en la asamblea, y habría una por municipio y/o barrio... Las asambleas nombran PORTAVOCES (por tanto sujetos a mandato imperativo, es decir, no pueden negociar por su cuenta a espaldas de la asamblea que los nombraron) que irán a asambleas de ámbito (que no rango) superior...

El ejército, por tanto, al principio se mantendría como está, pero estaría al servicio del PUEBLO y no al de las minorías poderhabientes (que es lo que ocurre y ha ocurrido con todos los ejércitos).

Lo dicho, el final del camino ha de ser un PUEBLO EN ARMAS que expropia al GRAN CAPITAL... y echa abajo al ESTADO y sus *ALTOS FUNCIONARIOS (que no casualmente no son elegibles en las elecciones y que son los que realmente dirigen el ESTADO).*

Nos ha tocado vivir la etapa quizá más decisiva de la historia de la humanidad... El que crea que no es así y prefiera creer que todo irá bien y que los EXPERTOS nos sacarán del embrollo, allá ellos... Si son mayoría los que piensan así su sociedad morirá; si, por contra, la mayoría asume que hay que tomar las riendas de nuestras vidas, *sin ESTADO y sin GRAN CAPITAL*, nuestra sociedad tendrá alguna oportunidad.

O cambiamos de paradigma o no cambiamos, es nuestra decisión, no hay más, no hay trucos, no hay atajos, no hay recetas (y todo lo que se le pueda ocurrir que no sea esto, ya se ha puesto en práctica durante siglos, con el resultado de que hemos llegado hasta la situación dramática actual).

Se trata de rehumanirzarnos; la partitocracia y el parlamentarismo son lo que son porque es el propio sistema el que corrompe a las personas... y la prueba la tenemos en que el pueblo está igual de corrompido que las élites de poder. Se corrompen todos, los mandantes y los mandados.

El sistema asambleario depende, claro está, de la calidad del sujeto... que ahora está por lo suelos... Al principio la cosa iría renqueante, pero con el paso del tiempo la gente iría aprendiendo, creciendo como persona serias, responsables, al servicio de los demás. Y el que no quiera mejorar tendrá al resto del pueblo ENFRENTE y VIGILANTE.

Repito, al principio habría te tirar con lo que hay, porque ahora somos, por desgracia, dependientes del ESTADO; pero con la determinación de ir haciéndonos cada vez más responsables y participativos, al final se llegaría a un escenario aceptable, en el que quizá el Estado no haya desaparecido del todo, pero en el que la ASAMBLEA sea SOBERANA... Si pretendemos ESTADO cero, quizá alcancemos un ESTADO al 30%; pero si de entrada queremos no sólo 100% de ESTADO, sino más ESTADO (eso es lo que pide la gente con el coronavirus... Y ESE ES PRECISAMENTE EL OBJETIVO DEL MONTAJE DEL CORONAVIRUS: que la gente sea cada vez más dependiente del PODER y se odie y desconfíe (balconistas) entre sí)... pues tendremos eso... ESTADO al 200% (y CAPITALISMO al 200%, pero capitalismo de multinacionales, con las pymes destruidas).

Repito, lo determinante es rehumanizarnos, se tarde 50 años o 50 siglos. Las prisas son un invento de la modernidad... Pero si de velocidad tenemos que hablar, ya vemos lo que está sucediendo... si no tomamos las riendas de nuestro destino... otros los harán por nosotros... O lo hacemos o no lo hacemos. Si decidimos no hacerlo, luego no valdrán lloros.

Todo lo que sucede en el mundo es porque así lo deciden los humanos por acción o por omisión... Lo que quieren hacer, lo hacen; lo no quieren hacer no lo hacen... El problema es que luego la gente no asume la responsabilidad ni de su acción ni de su omisión... todos prefieren ser víctimas para así esconder su responsabilidad y poder llorar y patalear.

*Ningún ESTADO ha sido elegido jamás por ningún pueblo... todos han sido impuestos a sangre y fuego.*
Lo más parecido a elección del pueblo fueron los estados originales de EEUU... y ya sabemos como ha terminado el cuento... Pero no por culpa del sistema asambleario original de los pioneros americanos, NO, sino *precisamente *por haber ido *DELEGANDO *poco a poco cada vez más parcelas de soberanía de la asamblea, del pueblo. El problema es precisamente ir olvidando el sistema asambleario porque nos parece lento, dificil, etc... porque buscamos la COMODIDAD en vez de la LIBERTAD...

*La COMODIDAD es ANTAGÓNICA de la LIBERTAD. Sólo hay una forma de compatibilizarlas, y es DETENTANDO EL PODER... Y aún así los poderosos sólo tienen y quieren la comodidad física, pero no la mental (la más nociva de todas). Sí, así es, ellos siempre están pensando, analizando, reflexionando sobre como maximizar su poder... ¿Qué hace el pueblo mientras? soñar con más y más y más comodidad, sobre todo, lo dicho, la MENTAL...*

Persona cómoda = Persona esclava.

*El error es creer que manteniendo todo igual se puede cambiar todo... Y si lo que queremos no es cambiar todo, sino reformarlo, estamos perdidos igualmente, porque reformar es REFORZAR.*

Y sí... yo respeto la propiedad privada, pero sólo aquella conseguida sin trabajo asalariado, es decir, con el propio esfuerzo y el de todo aquél que quiera ayudar sin relación jerárquica, y con ayuda mutua (la opción realista son las cooperativas, en las que el dueño de la empresa son todos los socios).

Al principio eso no sería viable y sólo serían expropiadas las grandes fortunas, multinacionales, etc. por razones obvias... Y con el tiempo, la mayor parte de empresas se reconvertirían en cooperativas, de forma VOLUNTARIA.

Y respecto al PUEBLO EN ARMAS... Las MILICIAS son el pueblo en armas, es decir, que el pueblo se auto-defiende... Como digo, al principio se mantendría el ejército tal y como está, pero al servicio del pueblo, y no de las minorías poderhabientes. Luego iría evolucionando hacia un sistema de milicias "avanzado", con las mujeres implicadas también en dichas tareas, hasta donde ello fuera hacedero.

Si alguien nos atacara, tendría respuesta, no habría indefensión.

*El modelo actual está llegando a su fin, por eso sucede todo lo que sucede, porque los que mandan están preparando el nuevo modelo, mientras el pueblo está a por uvas viendo Netflix y odiándose entre sí en las mil y una divisiones y enfrentamientos diseñados a tal efecto, con el principal de ellos siendo el de hombres contra mujeres y viceversa.

Con el coronavirus han conseguido que TODOS los que el resto del año y de sus vidas están divididos y enfrentados (según las directrices que marcan las RELIGIONES POLÍTICAS), se FUSIONEN... en un unidad absoluta, todos (incluso los neoliberales); todos pidiendo más sanidad estatal, más policía, más ejército, más, más y más.

Una vez más estamos ante el triunfo del ESTADO sobre la DEMOCRACIA (siquiera sobre la democracia parlamentaria, que no tiene nada que ver y es antagónica de la única real, la asamblearia).

Leyendo este libro se comprende mucho mejor la sociedad en la que vivimos:
La democracia y el triunfo del Estado*

Todo el que lee ese libro, a partir de ese momento, le cambia su vida (su percepción de la realidad), excepto los adoctrinados irreversibles, los que sirven al poder y el poder mismo.

Los que defienden los regímenes del pasado imperialista español, tienen su parte de razón, porque ciertamente eran menos liberticidas que el actual régimen; pero lo eran por falta de medios, no de ganas e intenciones. Además los defensors de dichos regímenes lo son en su condición de católicos, asimilando cristianismo a catolicismo, cuando la realidad es que son ANTAGÓNICOS... Se suelen agarrar a las palabras supuestamente textuales de Jesús, cuando dijo que elegía a Pedro para levantar su *Iglesia*... Pero olvidan varios factores, por ejemplo, que las traducciones que nos han llegado son de aquella manera y que la *Iglesia *es *ECCLESÍA *(o ekklesía) y significa ASAMBLEA...

Sí, Jesús fue el primer revolucionario (y quizá el último hasta la fecha), porque quería una sociedad sin poderes ilegítimos, como son todos los estados, en aquel momento ROMA... Para ocultar esto sirve la Iglesia, y también, por supuesto, los críticos de la Iglesia católica. Con la Iglesia diciendo que ella es la representante de dios ya tienen engañada a la mitad de la población (los creyentes) y con las idelologías ateas engañan a la otra mitad... ¿y cómo lo hacen? pues precisamente admitiendo los ateos esa versión de los hechos, esa correlación y asimilación entre Iglesia y Jesús.

Sucede lo mismo que con el feminismo y los antifeministas, ambos afirman que el *patriarcado *viene de las cavernas... con la diferencia de que los primeros dicen que es un horror, y los segundos afirman que es una institución lógica, habida cuenta las diferencias entre hombres y mujeres.

¿Entendéis dónde reside el problema? Eso es... reside en que el debate es FALSO, porque la premisa inicial que todos defienden es FALSA.

Tesis + Antítesis = síntesis
Tesis falsa + Antítesis falsa = síntesis falsa


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Oct 2020)

En el asunto del ESTADO SÍ - ESTADO NO... sucede igual, porque se da la exclusividad de la crítica al ESTADO a los anarquistas... como si no hubiera otros planteamientos diferentes al anarquismo... el cual, por cierto (y no por casualidad) en realidad, so pretexto de criticar al ESTADO, suscribe la práctica totalidad de las creaciones del mismo, como son las religiones políticas (feminismo, homosexualismo, inmigracionismo, antirracismo como nuevo racismo, islamoflia, etc.)... así como suscribe otras ideologías de la modernidad, como son el hedonismo, el pacifismo, el desarrollismo, la tecnofilia, el cientifismo, etc.

Y como va pasando el tiempo y cada vez están más claras las mentiras del sistema (la mentira que son nuestras vidas) y las nulas diferencias entre izquierda y derecha (y la nulidad fáctica del anarquismo)... pues ahora están dando paso como actor principal al que hasta ahora era el loco del gorro del papel de aluminio: al conspiracionismo....

Sí, quizá en uno o dos años esta corriente tenga su propio partido político, y le sea concedida la DISIDENCIA OFICIAL, como digo, una vez que el resto de opciones políticas ya no pueden seguir con la farsa de sus falsos debates y sus falsas diferencias.

A los que aun con todo, creáis que no tengo razón, yo os la voy a conceder a vosotros, pero sólo digamos hasta hace 30 años... Sí, me refiero a lo siguiente:

Incluso dando por buena toda la historia oficial que nos cuentan (falsa, en lo esencial, hasta el infinito y más allá), y dando por bueno el recorrido del ESTADO hasta hace 30 años... lo cierto es que hay que estar muy ciego para no darse cuenta de que el ESTADO, y su mejor creación, el CAPITALISMO (tal y como lo conocemos), nos van a EXTERMINAR.... y no con pandemias, sino con SUSTITUCIÓN POBLACIONAL. En realidad nos estamos autoexterminando, dado que entre todos, con todos los FALSOS DEBATES que tenemos, somos, de facto, agentes del PODER. Somos nuestro peor enemigo a no ser que digamos BASTA y tomemos conciencia de en qué nos hemos convertido.

Sí, la pandemia es sólo un capítulo más del agigantamiento del ESTADO y del LIBERTICIDIO en marcha desde hace décadas (en realidad en lo que respecta a España, desde 1812 precisamente).

Sí, con la pandemia y llenándose la boca todos con la palabra GENOCIDIO, o con la palabra TERRORISTA, todos contra todos, lo que están consiguiendo, como siempre, es un falso debate, con el añadido de la HIPER-CONFUSIÓN a la que nos llevan los medios informativos (siempre al servicio del poder). Porque el verdadero genocidio en marcha es el de los pueblos europeos, y en general el de todo el planeta... Y no lo están haciendo los de izquierdas, ni los sionistas, ni los illuminatis, ni los jesuitas, ni Soros, ni Gates... lo está haciendo el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL... Y ese genocidio europeo comenzó con las dos guerras mundiales, en las que murieron (mataron) a 100 millones de jóvenes europeos.

La natalidad mundial se está desplomando... obviamente más en los países desarrollados, y sólo queda como reservorio de esclavos el África negra... A poco que nos quitemos la venda de los ojos, queda claro que las élites BLANCAS seguirán en el PODER, pero ya no tendrán enfrente a los PUEBLOS EUROPEOS y sus culturas milenarias de lucha contra todo poder ilegítimo...

Sí, queridos racistas y racialistas que pasáis por este hilo... Hitler no defendió al pueblo blanco alemán, o europeo, los llevó al exterminio; con él, y antes con la primera guerra mundial comenzó el exterminio de los pueblos europeos y sus culturas rebeldes... Las élites blancas siguen muy bien, cada día mejor, y cuando no quede un solo europeo en Europa, habrán vencido.

Y dentro de las culturas y los pueblos europeos, los mejores fueron los pueblos PENINSULARES (entre los que se encontraban los Bagaudas, de origen galo)... fueron los que más y mejor lucharon conta todo tipo de poder ilegítimo. Por eso ha sido necesario que hubiera 11 GUERRAS CIVILES (sólo nos hablan de la última) en la península, porque tenían que llevar de guerra en guerra a los pueblos, para cansarlos, y finamente derrotarlos.... y así ha sido; finalmente nos han derrotado con el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR, al igual que al resto de pueblos europeos... Porque después de tanto horror padecido o contemplado en las guerras, los pueblos abrazarían al primero que les ofreciera PAZ y SEGURIDAD.... y ahí llego como salvador el BIENESTARISMO de la socialdemocracia...

Con el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR nos han convertido en meras PILTRAFAS de usar y tirar; piltrafas además divididas y enfrentadas entre sí, al mismo tiempo que todas ellas SERVILES CON EL PODER.

Con el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR destruyeron todas las relaciones HORIZONTALES propias de una comunidad sana y fuerte, propias de una comunidad HUMANA, para sustituirlas por relaciones VERTICALES con el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR.... Ya nadie necesita a nadie porque todo lo que necesita (o cree necesitar) se lo da el ESTADO... o bien, como he dicho antes, se lo proporciona su mejor creación, el CAPITALISMO (otro falso debate, ESTADO-CAPITAL). Ya nos podemos permitir el lujo de odiar al vecino porque vota al VOX o a PODEMOS... mientas nos hacen preocuparnos por lo que le pasa a X colectivo o país a miles de kilómetros (guerras, hambre, etc.).

Hemos perdido totalmente el rumbo y el control de nuestras vidas, somos meros robots programados para odiar lo bueno y lo bello, y abrazar lo feo y detestable. Programados para odiar a nuestros iguales e idolatrar al PODER (en cualquier de sus formas).

No, no niego la modernidad (ni la ciencia ni la tecnología) en su totalidad, sino que es la modernidad la que nos niega a nosotros en nuestra totalidad. El concepto de PROGRESO nos está matando y no nos damos cuenta...

Si no decimos basta, el fin (como sociedad humana) está muy cerca.

Si no nos unimos y cambiamos de paradigma, el fin está muy cerca.

Si no combatimos al dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, el fin está muy cerca.

Si seguimos delegando la totalidad de nuestra existencia en castas de expertos, el fin está muy cerca.

Si no asumimos nuestras responsabilidades, junto a nuestros iguales, el fin está muy cerca.

Si las mujeres no se sienten orgullosas de su condición y los hombres de la suya (condición que nada tiene que ver con el patriarcado y que es antagónica de él), ambas condiciones SUBLIMES y COMPLEMENTARIAS, el fin está muy cerca.

Si los inmigrantes no dejan de creer en paraísos, y siguen llegando, en vez de luchar en sus países, el fin está muy cerca (también para ellos, que serán los nuevos europeos esclavos del siglo XXII)

Si no dejamos de creer en la tecnología, y no empezamos a creer en nosotros mismos, el fin está muy cerca.

Si los homosexuales no se dan cuenta de que llevan siendo herramientas del poder (en un sentido u otro) desde siempre, el fin está muy cerca (también para ellos y su condición).

Lo dicho... incluso aun dando por bueno todo lo creado por el ESTADO hasta hace 30 años (lo cual es mucho aceptar), lo cierto es que seguir creyendo en él, es propio de seres ya no humanos, sino infrahumanos. Siento ser así de duro.

Meteos en la cabeza que el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL no puede ser reformado... porque tiene su propia naturaleza... y ésta es la de crecer y crecer hasta que revienta y destruye todo... Los imperios antiguos cayeron por eso, porque el PODER siempre va a más y no puede ser de otra manera...Con el capitalismo y la tecnología el poder ha conseguido que el pueblo tenga una falsa sensación de libertad, que en realidad ha sido una sustitución de ésta por SEGURIDAD y COMODIDAD (comodidad mental sobre todo, la más nociva de todas).

Y los que, aun con todo, creéis que el ESTADO es un mal necesario... y que lo único que hace falta es vigilarlo y reformarlo, os diré que os estáis autoengañando aún más que los que los que creen que el estado es directamente BUENO y que es una lógica consecuencia de la evolución de la humanidad... una CONQUISTA del PUEBLO...


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Oct 2020)

Hablemos de CONQUISTAS, en concreto de las que se llena la boca la IZQUIERDA (la derecha también se suma al carro, pero de otra manera menos vergonzosa e hipócrita):

Las luchas obreras han sido precisamente las que nos han conducido hasta la situación dramática actual. Las luchas obreras, muy al contrario de lo que creían, consiguieron sostener y reforzar el PODER que decían combatir.

En otro hilo preguntaban si hay algo más tonto que un currelas de derechas...

Sí, es más tonto un currelas de izquierdas, que está siendo exterminado y sustituido por inmigración (que trae tanto la derecha como la izquierda, que trae el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL).

Y es que, esas famosas "conquistas" obreras ni han sido conquistas ni han sido positivas, sino regalos envenenados.

NO, no fueron "conquistas" porque cuando alguien conquista algo, por ejemplo un territorio, el poder que allí había, deja de existir y es sustituido por otro... Por contra, los obreros, lo que han conseguido es que el PODER les CONCEDA ciertas peticiones... pero el PODER sigue ahí, y además más fuerte y concentrado que nunca.... Por tanto, el PODER que ha hecho tal o cual concesión puede retirarla cuando le venga en gana. Por tanto, no son conquistas, sino limosnas que se dan al mendigo.

Sí...: a medida que el obrero "disfrutaba" de más regalos envenenados, el PODER se iba concentrando más y más en unas pocas manos... ¿me puede explicar el obrero medio de izquierdas por qué ahora una empresa como Zara tiene más poder, real, fáctico, que un emperador romano? Eso en cuanto al poder del capitalismo (ahora mayor que nunca). Si hablamos del poder del ESTADO, nos encontramos con que éste ahora se mete hasta nuestra alcoba y nuestra conciencia, dictando incluso como debemos pensar...

Sí, el bienestarismo es una gran estafa, infrahumanizante; y esos regalos envenenados lo han sido además porque con ellos, precisamente, se DESACTIVARON TODAS LAS LUCHAS OBRERAS... Se puso fin a la (vertical) lucha de clases (y con ello no defiendo al comunismo ni al marxismo, que son más de lo mismo) que aun con todas sus deficiencias (infinitas), era incómoda para el PODER (para el ESTADO y para el CAPITAL), y se sustituyó por la lucha horizontal entre el pueblo llano, para dividirlo y enfrentarlo (feminismo, homosexualismo, inmigracionismo, independentismo, islamofilia, etc.)

Sí...: por cada "conquista" obrera, el pueblo se iba dividiendo y enfrentando más, y el dúo Estado-Capital iba adquiriendo más y más y más poder...

¿Y todo ello capitaneado por quién? POR LA IZQUIERDA.

El que no lo quiera ver que no lo vea.

¿La derecha? pues lo mismo, pero al menos ellos no van (o no iban o no era su perfil principal) de SALVADORES DEL PUEBLO y contra el CAPITAL.

La izquierda SÍ se presenta como tal... y es justo lo contrario: es la que ha destruido a los pueblos europeos, ahora ya sustituidos finalmente por inmigración (dada su baja natalidad, también ésta impulsada principalmente por la izquierda).

Como la división-diferencias izquierda-derecha cada vez se mostraban como más falsas, quasi inexistentes, el SISTEMA lanzó el 15M, supuestamente para regenerar la política, "echar abajo" el bipartidismo del régimen del 78 y contentar a los "INDIGNADOS".

Más en concreto:

1- PODEMOS lo crea el CNI en 2014 porque IU estaba en desaparición y con votantes de avanzada edad. El PSOE (y sus corrupciones) con PODEMOS a su izquierda atrayendo voto joven, parecía facha; el PSOE usa de mamporrero a PODEMOS para que éste haga el trabajo sucio (progresismo feminazi a la enésima potencia). Finalmente, una vez amortizado PODEMOS, y con el voto al PSOE recuperado en todas las CCAA y en Castilla la Mancha con mayoría absoluta, PODEMOS es liquidado como partido con opciones a gobernar en solitario.

2- CIUDADANOS surge en 2014 (como partido de ámbito estatal) a la izquierda del PP para reconducir el voto de derechas hacia el centro, dadas las corruptelas del PP.... Una vez hecho su trabajo de dejar que pase el tiempo y el PP quede relativamente limpio (u olvidadas las corrupciones principales), CIUDADANOS es liquidado.

3- VOX ha sido creado por el CNI para cubrir el hueco de los INDIGNADOS de derechas, una vez que el conjunto de las otras formaciones políticas se ha desplazado hacia la izquierda y el progresismo demenciado. Para luchar contra la demencia progresista de izquierdas y -ultra-izquierda, lo correcto es compensar con demencia de derechas y -ultra-derecha-. Cuando digo "luchar", es un eufemismo, obviamente...

Los que venían a regenerar la política podrida, a terminar con el bipartidismo y con el régimen del 78, lo que han hecho realmente es reforzar todo ello.... ya que esa ha sido la razón de su creación e impulso.

A nivel global, han sacado otras formas de división y enfrentamiento del PUEBLO, por ejemplo el cambioclimatismo; pero ante el fracaso relativo de éste, han inventado una nueva forma de división y enfrentamiento menos identificable con izquierda-derecha: cuarentenistas-soligripistas. Y con ello han colocado al conspiracionismo ya como un actor principal dentro de la escena política.

Mientras dentro del PUEBLO LLANO todos se pelean y se odian gracias a las religiones políticas (hombres-mujeres, heterosexuales-homosexuales, autóctonos-inmigrantes, izquierda-derecha, islamófilos-islamófobos, veganos-carnívoros, cambioclimatistas-y antis, cuarentenistas-sologripistas) la rueda sigue girando, y el sistema se reinventa y se refuerza...

El SISTEMA es el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, al que todos los divididos y enfrentados, en todo o en parte, VENERAN

Esa es la clave.... Todas las divisiones y enfrentamientos del PUEBLO LLANO consiguen reforzar todo, absolutamente todo lo que critican y que es creación de dicho dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL. Pero no lo ven... dada su ceguera y su hiperdependencia del PODER.... Son esclavos, sin más. Los esclavos PERFECTOS. ¿Cuáles es el esclavo perfecto? el que odia a sus iguales y es servil con el PODER.

Esclavos, todos ellos, que dicen diferenciarse (ja) unos de otros, esclavos que todos ellos están siendo exterminados y sustituidos por inmigración. Con VOX a la cabeza, sí, con VOX a la cabeza, que sólo dice estar en contra de la inmigración musulmana, pero que alienta y da sostén a todas las demás.

Demos otra vuelta y ampliemos todos estos asuntos:

El feminismo es biologicista-determinista, igual que el nazismo; este régimen decía que los judíos por el mero hecho de serlo eran malos; y el feminismo dice que el varón es violento por naturaleza y que mata a la mujer por el mero hecho de serlo... Y ambos, presentan "pruebas" que avalan tales afirmaciones.

El nazismo era socialismo puro y duro, fascismo puro y duro... Porque el fascismo es lo que dijo Mussolini, no lo que dicen los progres indocumentados y/o ingenuos:

*"El pueblo es el cuerpo del Estado, y el Estado es el espíritu del pueblo. En la doctrina fascista, el pueblo es el Estado y el Estado es el pueblo"*

_*"Todo en el Estado, nada contra el Estado, nada fuera del Estado"*_

*Mussolini.*

Ese es exactamente el escenario actual, no hay sociedad civil al margen del ESTADO; todos los movimientos son creados por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL. No hay PUEBLO diferenciado y enfrentado al PODER, al dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL. Al contrario, hay PUEBLO, DIVIDIDO y ENFRENTADO al servicio del ESTADO y del CAPITAL.

Los que quieren o detentan poder necesitan un PUEBLO inexistente, y esto se consigue de dos formas diferentes pero complementarias que, de facto, son las mismas:

1- ESTADO que, POR IMPOSICIÓN (fascismo, comunismo, etc.) une al PUEBLO pero siempre debajo del ESTADO y al servicio del ESTADO (*fascismo oficial*)

2- ESTADO liberal, socialdemócrata, parlamentarista, bienestarista, etc. que genera una sociedad HEDONISTA, unos sujetos ATOMIZADOS (mediante las religiones políticas) que practican la egolatría y el narcisismo, o bien el victimismo (colectivos victimizados empoderados por el ESTADO) que ven en sus IGUALES al enemigo, en vez de verlo en el que crea todas esas divisiones y enfrentamientos, el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL. Sujetos que, de una forma que ellos creen VOLUNTARIA, creen elegir libremente odiar a sus iguales y venerar al PODER (*fascismo de facto*).

No hay más: Con ESTADO y con CAPITALISMO el mundo sólo puede funcionar de esas dos formas. El ESTADO destruye a los humanos de una manera, y todo lo que no alcanza a destruir aquél, lo hace el CAPITALISMO.

El que tenga dudas, que espere 5-10 años y dejará de tenerlas (más le vale)..

Y no, el problema no son tales o cuales individuos (Bill Gates, Soros, los políticos, etc.) ni grupos secretos (masones, bilderberg, etc.); el problema es el SISTEMA en sí mismo, corruptor de todo (personas, animales y cosas); el problema es "NOSOTROS", nuestra COSMOVISIÓN, que no es nuestra, sino INOCULADA por esos poderes (dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL e intelectualidad a su servicio) que al mismo tiempo VENERAMOS (sistema educativo, sistema de salud, estado de bienestar, progreso, etc,).

El que crea que el FASCISMO era muy diferente y que luchaba contra todo esto, se queda sólo en la superficie, no profundiza... Sí, porque antes de cualquier análisis político está lo prepolítico, la faceta prepolítica del sujeto, y ahí está la filosofía, la cual también ha sido expropiada al PUEBLO para dejarla en manos de la casta de EXPERTOS de turno.... todos, como el resto de EXPERTOS, al servicio del PODER. En el ámbito filosófico, que como digo es anterior a lo político, se crea la cosmovisión, lo que queremos SER.... y en ese campo el FASCISMO ES IDÉNTICO a sus rivales... Todos esos sistemas son creados por minorías poderhabientes mirando por sus intereses... Eso y no otra cosa son los ESTADOS... no lo que cree la gente, que es lo que enseñan en las escuelas..

El FASCISMO era TOTALITARIO, de igual forma que lo es ahora la socialdemocracia parlamentarista, no hay ninguna diferencia en lo esencial... Pero claro, para ocultar esto, es por lo que el propio SISTEMA alimenta con CARNAZA al PUEBLO, carnaza en forma de RELIGIONES POLÍTICAS y sus ANTIS, con las que hacer creer a unos y a otros que están luchando contra el mal, cuando en realidad son las dos caras del mismo mal.

Sí, las religiones políticas (feminismo, inmigracionismo, antirracismo, homosexualismo, etc.) y sus falsos ANTIS, son las herramientas que AHORA necesita el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.... además son herramientas que ahora sí tienen disponibles, antes no. El fascismo tenía otras herramientas de dominación y embrutecimiento... y eran herramientas menos letales.

La caída de Europa interesa a todos, por unas u otras razones (económicas, geoestratégicas, etc.)

La caída de la economía perjudica temporalmente a todos, sí, pero en el escenario post-crisis unos estarán mejor situados que otros.

Europa es un geriátrico y la sustitución poblacional ya está decidida. Los pueblos europeos siempre fueron los que más y mejor lucharon (con mayor o menor éxito) contra todo poder ilegítimo, por eso las minorías poderhabientes tienen claro que hay que exterminarlos. Las minorías poderhabientes europeas quieren el exterminio de los pueblos europeos para impedir revoluciones populares, y las minorías poderhabientes externas porque así podrán implantar sus modelos en Europa (por ejemplo islam).

Repito, los nazis que digan que Hitler tenía razón y bla bla bla, que se lo hagan mirar, ya que Hitler, junto a Churchill, Stalin y Roosevelt, y antes los jerifaltes de la primera guerra mundial (sí, también éstos, ¿dónde está la diferencia?), fueron los impulsores del exterminio de los pueblos europeos; 100 millones de muertos en ambas guerras, y la subsiguiente caída de los pueblos europeos en los brazos del primero que le ofreciera PAZ y BIENESTAR... dado el horror contemplado y/o sufrido durante dichas guerras preparadas.

Ahí llego la socialdemocracia para terminar la tarea que los anteriores comenzaron.... ahora destruyendo-exterminando a los pueblos europeos con hedonismo, bienestarismo, homosexualismo, feminismo, islamofilia, inmigracionismo, altermundismo, etc.... y OJO, también, como digo, con sus respectivos y falsos ANTIS, es decir, falsas disidencias (la ultra derecha hasta ahora, y a partir de ahora el conspiracionismo)... Todos ellos, los unos y los otros son bienestaristas, hedonistas, progresistas en lo material, modernistas, industrialistas, desarrollistas, ¿dónde está la diferencia? ¿en la raza? ¿el el sexo? y todos ellos están siendo sustituidos por inmigración... y no por los enemigos del FASCISMO, sino por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL... que, repito, es el que crea todos esos constructos artificiales e ideologías con las que entretener y engañar y sobredominar y finalmente exterminar al PUEBLO.

El penúltimo capítulo es el PANDEMISMO y el modelo que surgirá de él. El último capítulo dependerá de lo que hagan ahora los pueblos europeos....

El problema no es lo oculto sino lo visible, lo que TODO EL MUNDO ACEPTA COMO BUENO.

El problema no es en lo que estamos en desacuerdo, sino en lo que estamos de acuerdo.

El problema no es lo que nos divide (que también), sino sobre todo en lo que... no es que estemos unidos, sino que estamos FUSIONADOS: en el abrazo al FALSO concepto de PROGRESO, y en buscar el BIENESTAR y la SEGURIDAD, ambos incompatibles, cuando no antagónicos, de la LIBERTAD.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (1 Oct 2020)

ominae dijo:


> las personalidades de la derecha casan mucho mas con una mayor actividad del cortex prefrontal que con la personalidad psicopatica, tienes todos los ejemplos que quieras, millan astray, franco etc.. etc.. algunos incluso degeneran cerebralmente al final de su vida y cometen atrocidades de igual modo que ocurre con personalidades psicoticas en el mundo real, por perdida del contacto con la realidad, pero la diferenciacion es tan clara que da hasta cierta verguenza darse cuenta tan tarde de esto.
> 
> Tu puedes decir que Franco te cae mal, pero una personalidad solitaria, sin apenas interes en el sexo, de costumbres fijas, introspectiva, que rara vez pierde los nervios etc... etc... no puedes hacerlo pasar por un psicopata porque no tiene nada que ver, es precisamente la personalidad contaria.



Casan con lo que tú quieras, que es, básicamente, que nadie puede elegir ser o dejar de ser, y que cada uno actúa de maneras determinadas por cuestiones fisiológicas. Es el barniz pseudocientífico que necesitan las posiciones ideológicas difíciles de tragar en crudo.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Oct 2020)

Hollywood ha hecho mucho daño, infinito daño... porque ha hecho creer a la gente que el BIEN (el bueno) siempre gana... No, es así... no. Y el concepto de progreso va en esa misma dirección; que la gente crea que cualquier tiempo pasado fue peor... Y el derechohabientismo también va en esa dirección, hacer creer a la gente que es más libre que nunca; y la titulitus universitaria lo mismo, porque hace creer a la gente que son los más preparados y con más conocimiento de la historia de la humanidad... cuando lo cierto es que son los más ignorantes e incapaces, dada su hiperespecialización... Otro de los logros de la modernidad, hiper-especializarnos, es decir, compartimentarnos... para ser seres incompletos, por tanto totalmente dependientes del sistema.

Pero hay otra forma de ocultar que no siempre vamos a mejor o no siempre gana el "bueno", que es invirtiendo la escala de valores y el significado de las palabras. Así, incluso cuando creemos que el MAL se asoma por la puerta, en realidad es el BIEN, que nos han invertido para que los entendamos como MAL.

Por eso los que hablamos de que el ESTADO ha llegado a su fin, mejor dicho, que debemos ponerle FIN, la gente nos mira como locos...

O también somos mirados como extraterrestres los que decimos, por ahora y por desgracia sólo yo, que los *DERECHOS NO EXISTEN*.

Sólo con entender este asunto de los derechos (y su infinita falsedad), ya tendríamos el terreno preparado para dar el siguiente paso, el de la ACCIÓN.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Oct 2020)

Cuando un individuo está toda la semana esperando que llegue el viernes, y todo el año esperando que llegue el verano (y resto de vacaciones), significa que sufre en su día a día... A ESTO LO LLAMAN PROGRESO Y BIENESTAR.

Lo determinante es la LIBERTAD... y está claro (a poco que reflexiones e investiguemos) que vivimos en la sociedad más liberticida de la historia, hecho camuflado por la tecnología... Sí, es la tecnología la que camufla el más terrible sistema de dominación de la historia. Cuando la crisis se agudice lo comprobaremos en toda su extensión y crudeza.

Veamos:

Todos los partidos, todas las ideologías se ponen de acuerdo en una cosa... en usar la "Edad Media" el "feudalismo" como arma arrojadiza con la que criticar al adversario... No, no es casual que todos estén de acuerdo... y lo están por la sencilla razón de que la Alta Edad Media Hispana, y en caída pero también parte de la baja edad media, fue la de mayores libertades de la historia... y es determinante ocultarlo, es crucial meter a la gente en la cabeza el concepto de "progreso", siempre hacia mejor... es decir, que cualquier tiempo pasado fue peor... mucho peor, increíblemente peor.

Todo es una gran mentira:

La mayor parte de los campesinos eran libres, sólo el 20% pertenecía al señorío (o al feudalismo, el cual no exisitó como tal en la península). Por otro lado, en lo que concierne a LIBERTAD de facto, incluso los campesinos propiedad del "señor", disponían de mucho más tiempo libre y sin vigilancia y SIN ADOCTRINAMIENTO, que cualquier urbanita del siglo XXI. Un campesino sólo tenía media hora al día de adoctrinamiento, la misa... y en el ámbito de los campesinos libres (la mayoría) incluso podían cambiar al cura por otro si el sermón no les gustaba.

Además, los campesinos pagaban pocos impuestos, entre los cuales el más importante era el DIEZMO, que, como su propio nombre indica, era el 10% de su producción (impuesto tampoco autóctono, sino carolingio)... impuesto que se saltaban fácilmente al no existir los sistemas de control actuales (sobreproducían un 10% más y seguían quedándose con el 100% que necesitaban). Ahora el fisco NOS ROBA, sumando todos los concepto e impuestos (directos e indirectos), hasta un 80% de nuestros ingresos.

Lo que define al ser humano (de calidad) no es la comodidad (propia de la modernidad), sino la LIBERTAD, la VERDAD y el AMOR.
La modernidad (la comodidad, física y sobe todo mental, la más nociva de todas) HA DESTRUIDO AL SER HUMANO... y el que no lo vea es precisamente porque está destruido (o porque es COBARDE y no soporta la VERDAD, que viene a ser lo mismo: infrahumano).

Para eso sirve el (FALSO) concepto de PROGRESO que el sistema educativo y el adoctrinamiento masivo nos han inoculado en el cerebro... para que todo el mundo abrace el presente y el futuro por llegar aunque esté bastante claro que estamos a dos metros del despeñadero de la infrahumanidad.

Por eso todo el mundo (TODO EL MUNDO, de izquierdas o de derechas, todos tecnófilos, todos bienestaristas, todos cientifistas, todos hedonistas, todos progresistas en el sentido no político del término), cuando discuten o quieren criticar a alguien que discute la modernidad, o incluso cuando discuten entre ellos, recurren a la muletilla "*claro, tú quieres que volvamos a la Edad Media*"... tal es el grado de manipulación mental y engaño sistemático de la cuna a la tumba.

Y es que la REALIDAD es que en la Alta Edad Media (que nos la esconden y camuflan y demonizan mezclándola con la Baja Edad Media y épocas posteriores), al menos en lo que se refiere a los pueblos de la mitad norte de la Península Ibérica se refiere, fue la época de mayores libertades y progreso real (progreso en la calidad y cualidad humana) de la historia de la humanidad.

Si para determinar si la época en la que vivimos es la mejor o la peor lo hacemos en base a vivir o morir, no hay debate posible; como tampoco lo hay si lo reducimos a comodidad-incomodidad o en base a la tecnología.

No, lo que define al ser humano, lo que le diferencia de los animales, es su conciencia, la conciencia de existir, los animales no saben que existen.
A partir de ahí viene todo lo demás, y de todo lo demás lo más importante es la VERDAD y LA LIBERTAD... con el añadido del AMOR: amor por la verdad y amor por la libertad... y amor por los iguales.

Si amamos la verdad no deberíamos creernos el falso concepto de progreso, y si no nos creemos ese falso concepto no nos podemos creer la historia oficial, que supuestamente es lineal en cuanto a "progreso", siempre hacia "mejor". Pero, aún creyéndonos todo eso, habría que preguntarse ¿mejor en qué? Pero si nos hacemos esa pregunta, volvemos al punto de partida: Debería ser de cajón puntuar como "bueno" o como "mejor" todo aquello que ELEVE la condición humana, y no aquello que la REBAJA. ¿Lo hacemos así? Todo indica que no.

El 99% de las cosas que se valoran como "positivas" (como "progreso") en realidad INFRAHUMANIZAN, y lo hacen en el sentido ya expuesto: en cuanto a verdad, en cuanto a libertad, y en cuanto al desarrollo de TODAS las capacidades humanas. Dentro de esas capacidades, claro está, está la capacidad de hacer el MAL... pero el urbanita medio del siglo XXI ni siquiera es capaz de hacer el MAL... simplemente se limita a hacer lo que le dicen que tiene que hacer (sea bueno, malo o regular); es un ser programado, sin ninguna capacidad VOLITIVA (de la voluntad); sin capacidad de discernimiento de la realidad, ni acerca del bien y del mal, llegando incluso a interpretarlo todo al revés.

Siempre nos han dicho que el pueblo no vale nada, que somos basura (ahora debe ser que somos basura que ha "progresado", claro), y que sólo unas minorías inteligentes deben decidir todo (El ESTADO y las castas de expertos)… y de tanto insistir con ello nos lo hemos creído y ahora es verdad... ahora ya sí; ahora ya no valemos para nada... pero no siempre fue así, al contrario... En el pasado eran precisamente las minorías poderhabientes las que, de facto, eran ignorantes e incultas y necesitaban al pueblo para salir adelante... y era el pueblo el que tenía todos los conocimientos, la experiencia y la cultura necesarios para salir adelante. Cualquier campesino del siglo XII tenía el 80% de las destrezas y conocimientos necesarios para su vida, y el 20% restante lo conseguía de sus iguales... no necesitaba nada de las minorías poderhabientes... al contrario, eran éstas las que vivían gracias al pueblo.

Por contra, ahora, el urbanita de a pie no sabe hacer prácticamente nada de las tareas necesarias para su subsistencia. No tiene ninguna destreza más que las repetitivas e infrahumanizantes de su trabajo asalariado. Y para qué hablar de cultura autocreada... Antes el pueblo era CREADOR DE CULTURA mientras que ahora... CERO, NADA... sólo se limita a CONSUMIR culturas embrutecedoras además creadas por otros, en muchos casos a miles de kms. de distancia (o por "expertos").

Cuanto más se automatice todo, más baja el valor del humano, hasta hacerse innecesario...
Las máquinas no hacen la vida humana mejor, sino que la hacen prescindible.

Todo ello en el caso de que realmente las máquinas pudieran hacer todo y el humano nada... pero no es así.

La realidad es que las máquinas no han conseguido que el trabajo sea menos duro... sino que se han creado trabajos con máquinas... trabajos nuevos que antes no existían y que son PENOSOS... en cuanto degradación humana (cadenas de fabricación, informática 24h, transportes 24h, etc.)

Un informático al uso, o un ingeniero nuclear... son seres mutilados, absorbidos por su trabajo, nulos en el resto de facetas de la vida... Y como esos, LA MAYORÍA.... Por ejemplo, una cajera de supermercado, trabajando con el TPV: la viva cara de la INFRAHUMANIDAD...

Pero claro, como nos han contando que cualquier tiempo pasado fue peor, pues admitimos nuestra esclavitud y degradación sin rechistar...

*No importa en qué trabajes, tienes menos vacaciones que un campesino de la edad media*

*Estamos trabajando el doble que los campesinos de la Edad Media*

Y eso los campesinos del señor (feudal), que también es mentira que fueran todos, sino que eran sólo una minoría... ya que la mayoría eran campesinos libres (al menos, repito, en la Península Ibérica).

Lo determinante es la LIBERTAD DE CONCIENCIA, todo lo demás pende de ella. Y es en el siglo XXI cuando menos libertad de conciencia hay... sin ella nuestra percepción de la realidad y nuestra capacidad de discernimiento son escasas, y por tanto insuficientes para saber si somos esclavos o no... La tecnología es la que ha permitido camuflar el sistema de dominación, haciéndonos creer que somos libres y no esclavos... El resultado es que cuando creemos darnos cuenta de algo que no nos gusta y buscamos otras opciones... las que encontramos también forman parte del sistema... ¿Dónde está la libertad? Y si, aun con todo, alcanzamos a descubrir otras opciones diferentes... "casualmente" están prohibidas, de forma explícita o implícita.

Conclusión: aquel campesino, que no estaba entre los más LIBRES de entonces, era, FISCALMENTE, MÁS LIBRE QUE NOSOTROS AHORA... y eso no era DEFRAUDAR AL FISCO, entre otras razones porque era un fisco ilegítimo; también el de ahora, con la diferencia de que nosotros lo aplaudimos, mientras que los campesinos de entonces lo tenían bastante claro: los recaudadores de impuestos al servicio de la corona y del señor eran el enemigo.

Lo de los servicios que recibimos a cambio (que es el mantra de los BIENESTARISTAS, de izquierdas y derechas, ojo) es materia de otro debate, pero que en realidad es el mismo: todos los servicios que necesitemos debemos decidirlos y autoproporcionárnoslos, sin delegar en minorías y castas de expertos que decidan por todos el total de nuestra existencia.

¿Seguimos insistiendo en que somos mejores y más inteligentes que en el pasado?.

Ahora nos creemos más libres pagando un 40% formal en impuestos (que es un 85% real fáctico). Eso en materia económica... en otras materias, por ejemplo el ADOCTRINAMIENTO, repitamos: en aquél "oscuro" pasado los campesinos tenían media hora al día, era la misa... y no iban todos a ella; y si no les gustaba lo que les contaba el cura lo sustituían por otro; no estaban sujetos al CLERO, hablo de la alta edad media y en el mundo rural, otra cosa era las ciudades o villas, que como siempre, y al contrario de lo que nos venden han sido y son (las ciudades) EL ORIGEN DEL MAL Y DE TODOS LOS SISTEMAS DE DOMINACIÓN Y SOMETIMIENTO...

¿Qué adoctrinamiento tenemos ahora en el siglo XXI? prácticamente 24 horas al día: prensa, radio, televisión, internet, teléfono, publicidad, etc. etc. etc. Alguno dirá... oye, incluyes tecnologías, y éstas, per se, no son adoctrinadoras... A lo cual debo responder que EL MEDIO ES EL MENSAJE: el mero hecho depender 100% 24 horas al día de tecnologías, por muy buenas que sean (¿lo son?) ya es indicativo del adoctrinamiento y degradación superlativos.

*No idealizo el pasado... Cierto es que la historia de la humanidad es una historia llena de sangre y tiranías... pero también hay que aceptar que la historia no es lineal y que ha habido lapsos espacio-temporales, entre los que se encuentra la Alta Edad Media Hispana, en los que las gentes crearon sociedades que, con sus defectos, eran sustantivamente más LIBRES que las inmediatamente anteriores y posteriores.

Sí, aquello fue una REVOLUCIÓN... y esto es lo que, unos y otros, POR TODOS LOS MEDIOS, llevan siglos ocultándonos... La forma de ocultarlo es creando el falso debate (mil falsos debates) empezando por el falso debate ESTADO CONTRA CAPITALISMO.... Cuando lo cierto es que **el capitalismo es una creación del ESTADO** y es precisamente la herramienta que ha hecho posible el actual sistema de dominación basado en la tecnología.*

La perfección no existe en la condición humana, y si alguien la busca es precisamente la MODERNIDAD, prometiendo PARAÍSOS TERRENALES por medio de la RAZÓN Y LA TECNOLOGÍA (ya vemos los resultados), y no las sociedades tradicionales de aquella época y lugar.

Lo de que en el pasado eran fanáticos es otra invención generalizadora... los habría, como en todo tiempo y lugar (así es la condición humana), pero precisamente por vivir en comunidades PEQUEÑAS y autogobernadas, era imposible que el fanático de turno llegara a tener tal poder con el que someter al pueblo... Ahora comparad eso con países "democráticos" (ja) del siglo XXI en los que las minorías poderhabientes tienen más poder que jamás en la historia de la humanidad, hasta el punto de que cualquier gran empresario o banquero tiene, DE FACTO, más poder que un emperador romano (por no decir que también menos riesgo para su integridad física).

Por desgracia la vida rural fue destruida adrede, y ahora en los pueblos medianos o grandes hay tanta o más degradación que en las grandes ciudades... Sólo queda algo de vida decente, hermosa, y más o menos libre, en las pequeñas aldeas pobladas por ancianos... En 10 años todo eso habrá desaparecido; en 20 años la mitad de la población de toda España ya será inmigrante; y en 40 años los autóctonos serán un 10%.

*Disfrutemos *lo votado y lo no votado (así nos quieren, divididos y enfrentados por nada, porque todo es lo mismo).
*Disfrutemos *lo no pensado.
*Disfrutemos *lo no reflexionado.
*Disfrutemos *de nuestra propia y gigantesca irresponsabilidad (porque todo lo que sucede no sólo es responsabilidad del poder: somos corresponsables).
*Disfrutemos *de nuestro bienestarismo (hedonismo, epricureísmo, eudemonismo).
*Disfrutemos *de haber delegado toda nuestra existencia en castas de expertos (para luego llorar y patalear cuando éstos hacen, lógicamente, lo que les da la gana, mirando por sus intereses).
*Disfrutemos *de nuestra arrogancia, soberbia y engreimiento propios del urbanita del siglo XXI, que se cree mejor, más humano, más libre y más informado que un campesino del siglo X.
*Disfrutemos *de nuestro exterminio y sustitución por inmigración, todos, eh TODOS, los de izquierdas y los de derechas, mujeres y hombres, porque ninguno y ninguna quiere tener hijos (con la excusa de no tener dinero, de no perjudicar su desarrollo profesional, etc.)
*Disfrutemos*, en definitiva, de nuestra infrahumanización, a la que llamamos PROGRESO.

*Disfrutemos*, ya nos queda poco, ya que a la vista está que han pisado el acelerador del sistema de dominación y exterminio con las pandemias.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Oct 2020)

La verdadera hispanidad, la de los pueblos peninsulares, era y es odiada y combatida por todas las élites de poder... Y han sido éstas las que han inoculado la división, enfrentamiento y odio entre iguales... porque de esa manera nadie necesita a nadie y todos dependen del ESTADO (de las minorías poderhabientes que lo conforman y de sus creaciones, empezando por la principal, el capitalismo).

El famoso "atraso" de España, lejos de ser un problema, fue su salvación.
El "atraso" era la muestra de LIBERTAD de los pueblos peninsulares, contra las intenciones del PODER.
Quien precisamente terminó con el "atraso" fue precisamente quién nos dicen que nos "atrasó"... El franquismo fue MODERNIDAD A TODA MÁQUINA.... El franquismo fue el que finalmente consiguió lo que los anteriores regímenes no habían conseguido: DERROTAR AL PUEBLO.

Ortega y Gasset es alabado (o no criticado, y mucho menos demonizado) por casi todas las corrientes ideológicas.... ¿por qué será?

Ortega y Gasset:
“_*En España no ha habido apenas feudalismo; sólo que esto, lejos de ser una virtud, fue nuestra primera gran desgracia y la causa de todas las demás*_" [desgracia para las élites, de las que se sentía parte]

En varias de sus obras Ortega se entristece de que la ruralidad ibérica sea tan amante de su libertad, rechace la jerarquía y miren como un igual a la gente que tiene por encima. Para él, el problema estriba en “_*que es un país donde la masa es incapaz de prestar adoración al superior*_”... “_*Las masas se han hecho indóciles frente a las minorías; no las obedecen, no las siguen, no las respetan, sino que, por el contrario, las dan de lado y las suplantan*_”.

Pasó Ortega cinco años de su vida en Alemania y quedó enamorado del respeto servil que encontró de la masa a los Heer (señores). Le fascinó observar, el cómo la élite universitaria alemana entre la que vivió, apreciaba fervorosamente el Manu Smriti (código de Manú) escrito por los indios arios, que codifica el sistema de castas hereditario y las etapas de la vida de los nacidos dos veces (miembros de las tres castas superiores). Insiste en sus escritos en que se necesita importar a la España plebeya la actitud de reverencia sincera que observó en el pueblo alemán hacia los ricos, poderosos y funcionarios. En sus años en Alemania quedará encandilado en especial por Hegel y Nietzsche.

Ortega apreciará reverencialmente al filósofo alemán Hegel (1770-1831). De él aprenderá que el Estado es nada menos que das irdische-Göttliche, esto es, “lo terrenal divino”. “_*Todo lo que el hombre es, se lo debe al Estado; sólo dentro de él tiene su ser. Todo el valor que el hombre posee, toda su realidad espiritual la tiene a través del Estado*_”, “*toda actividad tiene su principio y su ejecución en la unidad decisiva de un Jefe*”, “_*en el Estado es donde se realiza concreta y positivamente la libertad*_”, dirá Hegel.

La misma idea fuerza planteada por Nietzsche en cuanto a la educación será planteada por Ortega y Gasset cuando hable de su “*pedagogía social como programa político*”, del “*Estado como educador social*” o de la “_*nacionalización de las masas*_”. En Los problemas nacionales y la juventud Ortega dirá que: _*“la masa-pueblo vegeta de una manera infrahumana, necesita de los pocos, de los elegidos, de las aristocracias morales para que concreten y orienten su volición hacia un ideal social determinado*_”. “_*El Estado y no el pueblo es el único ente con legitimidad para ejercer la educación de sus miembros… El Estado ha de ser el centro de la energía ciudadana y sólo a través de él se debe dar la actividad social de moralización de la comunidad*_”.

Ortega habla de la necesidad de un Estado más poderoso que obligue, de una vez, a las gentes del campo a arrodillarse ante los aristoi o minorías selectas, como él las llamaba. Había que hacer olvidar al ibérico rústico y montaraz, mediante el control férreo de la escuela obligatoria, sus tradiciones concejiles, colectivistas, comunales y comunitarias de las que ya nos habló, por ejemplo, en sus investigaciones etnográficas, el aragonés Joaquín Costa.

Ortega, que identifica “vida local” con “vida no nacional” dice que “_*el localismo en que vive de hecho España no puede aprovecharse directamente para fines nacionales*_ [léase estatales]”.

La resistencia vigorosa de la sociedad rural hispánica ha sido un freno y un lastre pesadísimo para el desarrollo del poder imperial del Estado español y así lo remarcó Ortega. Ortega añorará el verdadero feudalismo que se desplegó del río Elba hacia oriente en el que había obediencia y respeto del Knecht (siervo) al Herr (señor). Propondrá importar ese espíritu para conseguir moldear las almas y las mentes de las masas ibéricas con el fin de elevar al Estado y al Capital hacia cotas más elevadas.

Esto está casi conseguido hoy en día.

Que del río Elba hacia Lisboa no haya habido necesidad de abolir la esclavitud en ningún momento de la historia desde el siglo V hacia nuestros días es por un motivo: porque no existía y fue abolida por las gentes de nuestra ruralidad; esto le descomponía sobremanera a nuestro “gran” pensador (Ortega es festejado, alabado y ensalzado por toda la actual élite política y social; centenares y centenares de calles, colegios, institutos, centros culturales, premios, una poderosa fundación… llevan su nombre).

Recomendó Ortega y Gasset a los dirigentes del Estado militarizar el campo y convertir al Ejército y al funcionariado en el centro de la vida nacional. Explicó que lo más urgente para combatir el pensamiento aldeano era “_*germanizar España*_”. También quería expresar lo mismo cuando insistía en la necesidad de “_*europeizar España*_”.

Para Ortega el ejército estatal era, textualmente, _*“una de las creaciones más maravillosas de la espiritualidad humana*_”. En el ejército del Estado veía “_*la acumulación de altísimas virtudes y de genialidad*_”. Consideraba a “_*la guerra un motor biológico y un impulso espiritual que son altos valores de la humanidad*_” y a la imposición por la fuerza de las armas “_*no una fuerza bruta, sino fuerza espiritual*_”.

Sobre el pueblo y las gentes populares decía: “_*el Estado debe ser el Todo, el pueblo no debe actuar por sí mismo. La misión del pueblo es comprender que ha venido al mundo para ser dirigido, influido, representado, organizado. Pero, se ha de insistir, que no ha venido al mundo para hacer todo esto por sí. Se ha de referir la vida de la masa a la instancia superior, constituida por las minorías excelentes*_”.

El Cronista oficial del Estado español en los años del franquismo, Victor Ruiz Albéniz (1885- 1954), inspirado por los escritos de Ortega y Gasset, en su libro La conquista de Vizcaya propone establecer por ley un mínimo de dos “_*castas” sociales: la primera la de los militares, ricos y altos funcionarios. Y la segunda la de “los que quedan en obligación y servidumbre para con ellos*_”

Extraído de *"Repico las campanas, llamando al combate"*


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Oct 2020)

El debate ha de ser primeramente FILOSÓFICO: lo administrativo está varios escalones por debajo y por detrás.

Si, la filosofía de vida... la filosofía en general, que como el resto de atributos y capacidades humanas, ha sido puesta en manos de una minoría de expertos, que deciden por la totalidad.

No se trata de estar en contra del ESTADO español y, por contra, defender el alemán, el chino o el estadounidense. Se trata de negar el CONCEPTO en sí mismo y en su totalidad.

Y tampoco se trata de echar abajo el ESTADO (y el capitalismo, su mejor -peor- creación) aquí y ahora, porque eso, dada nuestra hiper-dependencia de ellos, es imposible.

Se trata de al menos, como mínimo, siquiera... de empezar a pensar y reflexionar, y estudiar, y analizar, y discernir... como digo, siquiera 30 min al día sobre esta y otras muchas cuestiones esenciales de nuestra existencia y vida en sociedad.

Se trata de al menos, como mínimo, siquiera... de quitaros 30 minutos de putas, de netflix, de fútbol, de noticias, de foros o de cualquier otra actividad u ocio embrutecedor, y los dediquéis (dediquemos) a PENSAR... sin más.

El urbanita del siglo XXI no piensa... es más, os puedo asegurar que cualquier inmigrante llegado en patera piensa más, a su manera, con sus limitaciones, pero piensa, y lo que es más importante si cabe, después ACTÚA.

Las sociedades de la modernidad están absolutamente petrificadas, muertas en vida... por eso las élites del poder están procediendo a la sustitución poblacional, porque nosotros ya no somos aptos ni como esclavos, tal es nuestra degradación... También porque no se fían de haber conseguido degradarnos lo suficiente como para evitar que, en el último estertor, saquemos fuerzas donde no las hay, y hagamos la verdadera revolución, de abajo hacia arriba... (no se fían, no).

Sin menoscabo de todo lo anterior, afirmo que aún estamos a tiempo de revertir el proceso... pero ya sabéis lo que nos toca hacer A TODOS.

O lo hacemos o no lo hacemos, es nuestra decisión...

Sí, aún nos queda la última bala de libertad... todavía podemos decidir algo... en 5 años ya no.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Oct 2020)

El PUEBLO nunca es víctima y sólo víctima... es corresponsable de todo.

Tenemos que quitarnos de la cabeza la idea de que los explotados y sometidos, sean de donde sean, son sólo víctimas y nada más que víctimas... NO. Son corresponsables de su situación. Es precisamente el papel de VÍCTIMA el que las minorías poderhabientes quieren para sus dominados, porque por definición, una víctima necesita TUTELA, una víctima es IRRESPONSABLE; ¿y quién es irresponsable y necesita tutela de arriba?, los NIÑOS; por tanto eso es lo que las élites necesitan para perpetuar su status: una sociedad INFANTILIZADA.

Por contra, una persona que asume sus responsabilidades y toma las riendas de su destino, junto a sus iguales, es un rival peligroso para el poder constituido.

Pues bien, una vez tengamos esto claro, el siguiente paso, concretando y aplicándolo, por ejemplo (sólo un ejemplo, hay muchos más), a la emigración, es aceptar que un emigrante no es sólo víctima, sino corresponsable (junto a sus iguales de la misma procedencia) de que su sociedad esté regida por las clases dominantes. Y una vez que tengamos esto claro, al emigrante se le puede aplicar otro agravante que no es de aplicación al que elige no emigrar, sino luchar, aun estando en la misma situación: el emigrante es COBARDE. Y para el que no entienda esto, lo explico de otra manera, hablando en boca de un emigrante potencial, y en este caso concreto, de un familiar mío, español, que dice lo siguiente: Si las cosas se ponen mal en España me voy a Inglaterra; y si se ponen mal ahí me voy a Canadá; y si se ponen mal ahí me voy a.... Y ahí le paro los pies y le digo: es decir que tú eres un CLIENTE de sociedades viables, pero nunca te implicas en luchar por conseguir esa viabilidad... eso que lo hagan otros... ¿verdad? Obviamente al calificativo de COBARDE le añado otro más, el de CÓMODO (la comodidad es antagónica de la LIBERTAD).

A esto la gente me suele replicar con que muchos mueren en pateras por querer emigrar... y a eso le añado otro calificativo: además de cobardes y con la idea de comodidad final en el destino, son INGENUOS y TONTOS. Y añado otro más: si finalmente no mueren, y consiguen esa comodidad en el destino, y se suman al mundo moderno, lo que están haciendo es convertirse, de facto, en AGENTES (agentes tontos y cobardes, pero agentes) DEL SISTEMA DE DOMINACIÓN DEL QUE DICEN ESCAPAR y que tiene a sus países en el estado actual en el que se encuentran. *Y esto sirve para un español que va a Alemania como para un nigeriano que va a Suecia. *Y todo ello hablando SÓLO de la gente que emigra sin mafias de por medio, de forma voluntaria y elegida (de las mafias ni hablo...). Y si algún día elijo emigrar y no LUCHAR, me aplicaré todos y cada uno de los calificativos aquí adjudicados a otros, corregidos y aumentados.

Es así, no hay más. Nuestro infantilismo, hedonismo, y cobardía, es decir, nuestra DEGRADACIÓN, nuestra INFRAHUMANIZACIÓN, no tienen límites. Y por eso pasa lo que pasa y estamos como estamos, cada uno en su papel: los europeos como los ricos malos, y los inmigrantes como los pobres buenos (y mientras la rueda sigue girando...)


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Oct 2020)

La civilización occidental no se puede salvar salvando al dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, que es el que está llevando a cabo todo el plan (y si no es un "plan" da igual, porque la dinámica de poder funciona así, sin necesidad de planes extraordinarios, y mucho menos ocultos).

Mientras defendamos las instituciones que nos están exterminando no hay nada que hacer.
Las instituciones, al contrario de lo que creéis, tienen su propia naturaleza. La naturaleza del ESTADO y la naturaleza del CAPITALISMO son las que son y no se pueden cambiar. El final que se aproxima es el único posible dentro de este sistema creado por dicho dúo.

Los que queréis mantener las instituciones y al mismo tiempo salvar Europa (entiendo esto como salvar a los pueblos europeos, no a sus élites ni a las creaciones de éstas) tenéis que asumir que el reto es acabar con el sistema, todo él, de arriba a abajo.

El ESTADO sólo puede degradarse, no puede no hacerlo. Ahora estamos en un punto donde podríamos combatirlo, antes de que éste se convierta en un leviatán tiránico de forma irreversible.

El CAPITALISMO sólo puede degradarse, no puede no hacerlo. Ahora estamos en un punto dónde podríamos combatirlo, antes de que éste se convierta en un leviatán tiránico de forma irreversible.

REFORMAR es REFORZAR; todo movimiento reformista, que pretenda reformar al ESTADO y al CAPITALISMO, lo que conseguirá es ayudar a dicho dúo a convertirse en dicho LEVIATÁN TIRÁNICO.

Todo lo que sucede, por lo demás, es consecuencia de la calidad de los humanos... Los humanos degradados del siglo XXI son CO-RRESPONSABLES de todo lo que sucede, no sólo víctimas.

Mientras el PUEBLO siga dividido y enfrentado, y mirando cada uno por su culo (en forma individual o en forma de colectivo victimista), no hay nada que hacer, más que esperar el FIN.

Y es que el victimismo es una herramienta muy útil para el sistema de dominación. Todo el mundo se siente víctima de algo, nadie se siente responsable de nada. Incluso el propio Estado (las minorías poderhabientes que lo componen) expande el bulo de que él está en manos del malvado capitalismo, con éste, por supuesto, desempeñando gustosamente el papel de malo de la película, a sabiendas de que el Estado realmente, ha velado, vela y velará por él.

El Poder (en todas sus formas ilegítimas, como son el Estado y el Gran Capital) no sabe de razas ni de culturas ni de nada, sino de “poder”; las razas, las religiones, los feminismos, los machismos... y el dinero son cebos para el pueblo, para que éste crea que lo importante son dichas cuestiones, y no la libertad con responsabilidad, no los deberes. Son cebos para que todo el mundo se sienta víctima de algo, y en tanto que víctima, por tanto, necesitado de tutela desde arriba; tutela de los ricos, los poderosos y los expertos, que piensan y deciden por todos.

Por contra, un pueblo que asume su responsabilidad y no quiere ser tutelado, es un rival difícil para el poder constituido...

Sí, el victimismo-derechohabientismo es ya la mejor herramienta de dominación.

Ahora podemos seguir llorando y pataleando, eligiendo en qué colectivo derechohabiente victimizado queremos situarnos, o bien podemos asumir nuestra responsabilidad y nuestro deber, y tomar las riendas de nuestro destino, junto a nuestros iguales, echando abajo el sistema de dominación creado por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.

No, el capitalismo no es el enemigo del Estado, sino su mejor herramienta. Y son ambos (las minorías poderhabientes que los conforman) los que están diseñando la nueva Europa que se ajuste a sus intereses, de cara a poder competir con otras potencias (emergidas y/o emergentes) en las nuevas condiciones económicas y geopolíticas que se están dando. Y en esa nueva Europa no habrá ni europeos ni Estado de Bienestar.

Por supuesto, ningún partido político va a evitar que dicho plan se ejecute, más bien al contrario (los partidos forman parte del Estado).

*Por ejemplo VOX:
Ahora que VOX ha defraudado a los ingenuos que creían en hadas, ¿qué van a hacer, esperar otro "partido mesías"... y así hasta el (cercano) final de sus días? *

¿Vamos a impedir nuestro exterminio o nos vamos a limitar a ver cómo llega nuestro triste final?

¿Vamos a seguir divididos y enfrentados en las mil y una ideologías diseñadas a tal efecto, o vamos a unirnos, el pueblo llano, para combatir al poder constituido?

¿Vamos a seguir permitiendo que el tipo de vida impuesto por el dúo Estado-Capital nos tenga siempre divididos y enfrentados?

Debemos reflexionar sobre todas estas cuestiones, y obrar en consecuencia.

Si todos reflexionáramos no necesitaríamos a ninguna casta de expertos que lo hiciera por nosotros, ni necesitaríamos MESÍAS QUE NOS SALVARAN.

Texto de 2011:

_*Mesianismo moderno: La mentalidad mesiánica se saca de quicio en desesperadas búsquedas profanas de un agente futuro proyectado en la política, la ciencia, la historia, creencias neo-espiritualistas, etc. Porque poco importa cómo se llamen y se definan, los inconscientes mesiánicos modernos comparten algo: creer en alguien o algo exterior que llegará en un futuro más o menos próximo. Entre ellos discuten, se critican y se combaten con dureza. Todos esperan.*_


*Los neo-nazis esperan el regreso de su amado Führer y su batalla final. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Ven partidos de fútbol y pegan palizas a mendigos e indigentes.


Los comunistas esperan el fin del capitalismo y la abolición de las clases sociales. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Consumen, se disfrazan de pordioseros, y nos aburren en las tertulias de bar.


Los transhumanistas esperan “la superación de la condición humana” a través de la tecnología. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Leen revistas de divulgación científica, manosean su e-phone, y se atiborran a pastillas para aplacar su miedo a la muerte.


Los ecologistas esperan que la ciencia ambientalista arroje un modelo de producción “sustentable”. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Se jactan de su santidad ciudadana por ir al trabajo en bicicleta eléctrica, darse duchas de dos minutos y pagar el impuesto revolucionario de lo “ecológicamente correcto”.


Los raeliano-ufológicos esperan que llegue un comandante interestelar y les lleve en su nave espacial. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Ven películas de Hollywood sobre marcianitos, se ponen gorritos estrafalarios, y visten camisetas con el mensaje “I want to believe”.


Los miembros de los partidos políticos esperan que su partido llegue al gobierno con su mesías negro, su mesías mujer o su mesías gay. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Ven la tele, leen sus periódicos ideológicos, y opinan sobre nimiedades en sus blogs y redes sociales.


Los new-age esperan la era astrológica de Acuario, la llegada de un meteorito, o el año 2012. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Hablar grandilocuentemente sobre “consciencia” y “evolución” mientras dan la tabarra con las dietas macrobióticas, los cristales de cuarzo y los cuencos tibetanos.*


_*Todos esperan. Todos esperan. Todos esperan.*_* ¿Qué tienen de peculiar estos mesiánicos modernos? Pues que a éstos, además de esperar, les da por hacer el canelo.

Ibn Asad*


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Oct 2020)

Los que *piden *"alternativas realistas" están, precisamente, haciendo el papel que les han encomendado, el de las VÍCTIMAS NECESITADAS DE TUTELA, de alguien que les guíe, que les diga lo que tienen que hacer, que les haga propuestas...

NO.

Es tarea de todos crear LO NUEVO... si dejamos que unos pocos lo creen, a buen seguro lo que vendrá será aún peor (siempre es peor).

Tampoco hace falta, siendo realista (ahora sí) que sea el 100% de la población, pero sí al menos un 20%.
Con ese 20 % de gente concienciada y ganas de hacer cosas.... podríamos detener el proceso exterminador (exterminador de personas y de culturas) que está llevando a cabo el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.

En todo caso, ahí va una propuesta realista: Empezad a volver a relacionaros de forma horizontal, para ir creando estructuras paralelas y al margen del ESTADO. Obviamente hay que empezar por lo básico: alimentación, sustento, vivienda, ropa, salud y educación, que sería auto-educación.

El ESTADO vive y se propaga cual parásito porque se hace necesario e imprescindible... Por tanto se trata de demostrar al ESTADO y lo que es mejor, A NOSOTROS MISMOS, que somos capaces de vivir sin ESTADO, o al menos con cada vez menos ESTADO.

En ese momento, el ESTADO se quitará la máscara directamente y no permitirá que sigan proliferando tales estructuras asociativas al margen de él... y legislará aún más (sí, aún puede legislar más y más y más) contra todo ello. Y si con eso no es suficiente, pasará a la represión pura y dura.

Pero en ese mismo momento, imagino, que ya la gente no seguirá defendiendo al ESTADO, porque ese ESTADO ya no será ni de izquierdas ni de derechas sino *lo que siempre ha sido*, pero ya a cara descubierta: *UNA CORPORACIÓN PRIVADA*.

Y aún así estoy seguro que mucha gente seguirá postrándose ante el ESTADO... ¿sobre todo quién?, precisamente los que más se llenan la boca con proclamas anti-corporaciones, los de izquierdas... tal es su extravío.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Oct 2020)

El ESTADO lo conforman:

1- El *ESTADO MAYOR* DE LA DEFENSA (EMAD), antes JUJEM (Junta de Jefes del* Estado Mayor*) y antes AEM (Alto *Estado Mayor*). Fijaos que en las tres denominaciones existe la expresión* "ESTADO MAYOR"* (porque el *ESTADO *es ante todo, y por encima de todo, el *EJÉRCITO*).
2- El Alto Funcionariado
3- El Gran Capital (público y privado).
4- El Clero
5- La casta política (actores ejecutores)
6- La casta intelectual y estetocrática (siempre al servicio del PODER, incluso, y sobre todo, los "alternativos")

Y todo ello con los medios de comunicación haciendo DIGERIBLE por el pueblo todo lo que generan las facciones del poder antecitadas.

Todos los asuntos CALIENTES (feminismo, inmigracionismo, islamofilia, LGTB, etc.) y los que no lo son (o no parecen serlo)... TODOS ELLOS son ASUNTOS DE ESTADO, y tienen la ruta perfectamente marcada... y ésta sólo se modifica cuando cambia la relación de fuerzas entre dichos grupos de poder, o bien por injerencias de potencias externas... y cuando se modifica, no es a favor de los intereses del pueblo, sino de nuevo en contra... Los sistemas de dominación se adaptan a las condiciones objetivas que se van dando, mientras que el pueblo está a por uvas...

*La única solución es que el ahora "pueblo" (con minúsculas, de facto, populacho) vuelva a ser lo que fue, es decir, vuelva a ser PUEBLO, y vuelva a enfrentarse al PODER, y tome las riendas de su destino, poniendo fin al ESTADO y al GRAN CAPITAL.

Lectura recomendada:
REPICO CAMPANAS, LLAMANDO AL COMBATE

¿Hará eso el pueblo o preferirá seguir dividido y enfrentado, al mismo tiempo que es exterminado y sustituido por inmigración?*

Sin inmigración masiva Europa colapsaría, y eso no interesa a las élites europeas. Una demolición lenta y controlada del estado de bienestar es mucho más eficiente y desapercibida que un colapso del sistema.

Para los amantes del estado de bienestar:
No lloréis por su fin... Es precisamente el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR el que ha destruido a los pueblos europeos.

Yo estoy dando palmas de alegría de que esta *pesadilla bienestarista infrahumanizante *termine. Ojalá terminara de otra manera, por ejemplo con el PUEBLO tomando las riendas de su destino, derrocando al ESTADO y al CAPITAL... pero nuestra *DESIDIA, HEDONISMO, BIENESTARISMO, NIHILISMO, EPICUREÍSMO, EUDEMONISMO, ENGREIMIENTO, SOBERBIA, VAGUERÍA, LAXITUD, PUSILANIMIDAD*, etc. lo han impedido.

A pesar de todo, aún estamos a tiempo de reaccionar, pero para ello debemos quitarnos de la cabeza que las cosas cambien dentro del SISTEMA actual... NO, NO, NO y mil veces NO.

Debemos quitarnos de la cabeza todas las ideologías políticas, repito TODAS, y todos los conceptos relacionados con PROGRESO, BIENESTAR, EVOLUCIÓN, DESARROLLO, ETC. Todos ellos regalos envenenados que nos ha traído la MODERNIDAD (también a olvidar, a desechar, a eliminar).

Y son PURA FILFA ENGAÑABOBOS los partidos de ultraderecha tipo VOX, que en su discurso, por ejemplo, SÓLO dicen estar contra la INMIGRACIÓN ILEGAL... Porque se cambia el estatus de los ilegales a legales, y listo (ya están en ello con el pacto de Marrakech), al igual que cambiaron el estatus de los "inmigrantes económicos" por el de "refugiados".

Meteos en la cabeza que quién manda es el ESTADO, y que el ESTADO lo conforman, por este orden, el EJÉRCITO, el alto funcionariado (judicatura, catedráticos, etc.), el gran capital (estatal y privado, sí el privado también, en tanto que colaborador imprescindible), la casta política, la Iglesia y la casta intelectual y estetocrática.

Y el plan que tiene el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL es el de sustitución poblacional por inmigración.. (porque así lo aconseja el escenario geopolítico, económico y de recursos naturales). Si al pueblo llano de izquierdas le parece bien dicho PLAN no hay nada que se pueda hacer para evitarlo. Pero el resto NO debería caer en el mismo error de confiar todo a las minorías poderhabientes, es decir, en el error de creer que VOX o cualquier otro partido es la "solución".

No, dentro del ESTADO no hay ninguna solución, es más, de facto, el proceso es ya IRREVERSIBLE, dada la natalidad autóctona...

Repitamos, el ESTADO lo conforman:

1- 1- El *ESTADO MAYOR* DE LA DEFENSA (EMAD), antes JUJEM (Junta de Jefes del* Estado Mayor*) y antes AEM (Alto *Estado Mayor*). Fijaos que en las tres denominaciones existe la expresión* ESTADO MAYOR* (porque el *ESTADO *es ante todo, y por encima de todo, el *EJÉRCITO*).
2- El Alto Funcionariado
3- El Gran Capital (público y privado).
4- El Clero
5- La casta política (papel secundario, meros actores)
6- La casta intelectual y estetocrática (siempre al servicio del PODER, incluso, y sobre todo, los "alternativos")"

El Clero es una corporación estatal-capitalista más. Ciertamente en el plano de adoctrinamiento ha perdido importancia (pero aún la tiene).

Sí, el ejército es quien manda en todos los ESTADOS del mundo, en *TODOS*.

El ESTADO es el ejército, y luego los demás (y el PUEBLO nunca... El PUEBLO es sacrificado por el bien del ESTADO, siempre).

El ejército es la primera empresa del ESTADO.

El Alto Mando Militar (por medio de la EMAD y los servicios de inteligencia del CNI) es el que dirige realmente el ESTADO, junto al resto de altos funcionarios, éstos un escalón por debajo de aquéllos.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Oct 2020)

El ejército es la primera empresa del ESTADO.

El Alto Mando Militar (por medio de la EMAD y los servicios de inteligencia del CNI) es el que dirige realmente el ESTADO, junto al resto de altos funcionarios, éstos un escalón por debajo de aquéllos.

El *ejército* es la primera empresa de *España* (y la primera de casi todos los países); el ministerio de defensa del Estado español tiene un* presupuesto oficial de 8000 millones*, pero el real es de más de *31.000 millones*, sumando todas las *partidas ocultas relacionadas con SEGURIDAD y DEFENSA*:
*Otros presupuestos con gasto militar brutal y antisocial*

*Mercadona* es la primera empresa de *España* con *21.000 millones* de facturación.
*Ranking de Empresas Españolas*

En *EEUU*, *Microsoft* es la primera empresa en capitalización bursátil con *733.000 millones de dólares*:
*Empresas más grandes del mundo 2019*

En *EEUU* el *presupuesto defensa oficial* (es decir, el equivalente al FALSO presupuesto oficial de defensa en España de 8000 millones) es de más de *700 mil millones de dólares.*.. (imaginemos cual puede ser el gasto real...)
*Estados Unidos aprueba un presupuesto récord de 716.000 millones de dólares para Defensa*

Ahora podemos seguir haciendo risitas con el supuesto oxímoron "inteligencia militar" y podemos seguir creyendo que el Alto Mando Militar son ignorantes y tarugos que sólo saben disparar, y sólo cuando reciben órdenes de los políticos para ello; o bien podemos asumir la realidad tal cual es... la cual incluye que es el propio CNI el que crea-genera la opinión pública y las tendencias electorales, e incluso crea a partidos políticos como PODEMOS y VOX.

Hay diferentes tipos de poder y de ansias de poder... así como de placer.
Unos sienten placer teniendo dinero y mando (alta finanza) pero otros sienten placer teniendo las armas (alto mando militar).

La gente cree (le hacen pensar) que un General de División del ejército (80.000-140.000 € año) es un zoquete, mindundi a las órdenes de los políticos... mientras que George Soros (miles de millones) es poco menos que dios...

No, el PODER no funciona así, todos se necesitan, al mismo tiempo que combaten entre sí por cuotas de poder.

Todo lo que es determinante para un ESTADO (es decir, para las minorías poderhabientes que lo conforman) tiene que pasar por el visto bueno del Alto Mando Militar, TODO.

Si se decide hacer una autopista debe tener el visto bueno del Ejército.
Si se decide hacer una fábrica de camiones o tractores, ésta debe reunir los requisitos que indica el Ejército (debe ser fácilmente adaptada para la fabricación de vehículos militares).
Y así con todo lo referente a infraestructuras de interés estatal (embalses, centrales nucleares, hidroeléctricas, etc.)

El GRAN CAPITAL es el encargado de DOTAR al ESTADO de todo lo que éste necesita para perpetuarse... y el ESTADO se lo premia dándole vía libre, siendo ésta mayor o menor según el momento histórico y las condiciones objetivas que se den.

El GRAN CAPITAL acepta el papel de malo de la película con la certeza de que el ESTADO (que es su creador) siempre ha velado, vela y velará por él.

También tienen el visto bueno del Ejército (o incluso son promovidos por éste) el feminismo, el inmigracionismo, el homosexualismo, etc.

El principal impulsor de lo que llamáis NWO es el EJÉRCITO.
El creador del CAPITALISMO no es que fuera el ESTADO *(que lo es)*, es que fue EL EJÉRCITO...

Toda la modernidad gira en torno a los intereses de la GUERRA, el IMPERIALISMO y la DOMINACIÓN (empezando por la dominación del PUEBLO propio).

Todo lo que valoráis como bueno (Estado de Bienestar, tecnología, etc.) sirve a esos objetivos.

El ESTADO sólo puede existir en tanto que enemigo de otros Estados y del PUEBLO.

Eso es el ESTADO y no otra cosa.

Eso es el CAPITALISMO, y no otra cosa.

Ambos van juntos y siempre irán juntos.

Es falso el enfrentamiento ESTADO-CAPITAL... tan falso como la inmensa mayoría de los debates, todos creados desde arriba para consumo del PUEBLO.... para dividir y enfrentar, y por tanto debilitar y mejor dominar y someter a éste.

Ya estamos en la fase final; después de décadas de adoctrinamiento y manipulación mental (y mil una divisiones y enfrentamientos del pueblo llano), ahora estamos en el momento del EXTERMINIO y sustitución por inmigración, que llega esclava de serie y más barata de mantener... Sí, es más barata que un autóctono que nazca aquí... solo que ahora están fidelizando a los inmigrantes con los estertores del Estado de Bienestar.

¿Lo vamos a impedir o vamos a seguir divididos y enfrentados, que es justo como nos quieren tener?


----------



## ominae (1 Oct 2020)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Casan con lo que tú quieras, que es, básicamente, que nadie puede elegir ser o dejar de ser, y que cada uno actúa de maneras determinadas por cuestiones fisiológicas. Es el barniz pseudocientífico que necesitan las posiciones ideológicas difíciles de tragar en crudo.



Si se puede elegir, los psicopatas emascaran su comportamiento durante mucho tiempo, eso es algo qeu ya resolvio el profesor Hare diciendo que al tener voluntad tienen capacidad de no actuar mas.

El barniz pseudocientifico es muy importante, porque igual qeu el psicopata pederastra se arremolina en nichos en donde hay niños, como colegios, iglesias, deportes etc... el psicopata politico se arremolina en la ideologia que le permite actuar como un psicopata, que en este caso es el izquierdismo, que no por casusalidad, esta creada por psicopatas como Marx, Rousseau etc.. solo tienes que ir analizando la vida de la gente que de una u otra forma ha contribuido al izquierdismo y veras la psicopatia reflejada en sus vidas, los rasgos psicopaticos que definio el profesor Hare son terriblemente comunes.

el libro de paul jonhson, Intelectuales, hace una compilación sobre esto dificil de rebatir.

En el caso de la derecha, Franco sin ir mas lejos, pero puedes poner a gente como Primo de Rivera o hasta Millan Astray, las personalidades son en general totalmente distintas.

Casa tan bien con la realidad qeu por ejemplo el General mas repugnante del bando nacional fue sin duda Queipo de Llano, el unico que precisamente era de "izquierdas".


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Oct 2020)

¿Y sabéis cuál es el problema que está por encima de todos los anteriores?

Que a la mayor parte de vosotros, y de los de fuera de aquí, os parece bien que la vida funcione así, que existan esas estructuras, esos poderes, etc. y creéis que el problema reside en la corrupción y en las ideologías, de tal manera que quitando a unos y poniendo a otros en el PODER, la cosa iría de cine...

Eso sí es infantilismo... lo siento, pero es así.

Las ideologías son para uso y consumo del pueblo.... Las minorías poderhabientes (y los que alcanzan ese status desde abajo) no tienen ideología... sólo piensan en términos de poder... Porque el PODER CORROMPE, y el poder absoluto corrompe absolutamente.

Obviamente dentro de las minorías poderhabientes (el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL) nadie tiene el poder absoluto, sino que hay diferentes facciones y grupos de poder, como ya he comentado; pero entre todos ellos conforman y suman un poder OMNÍMODO, de facto absoluto.

No, el problema no son las personas, sino las estructuras, las cuales tienen su propia naturaleza, que no se puede cambiar. Y la naturaleza del ESTADO es el dominio de unos pocos sobre la mayoría; y la naturaleza del capitalismo es el interés...

Y los que obran por poder y por interés, son muy activos, y crean todas las corrientes ideológicas e inercias que convierten al pueblo en lo que ellos necesitan para perpetuar su status... Y al pueblo lo convierten en autómata que se limita a delegar en dichas castas de ricos, poderosos y expertos.

Esa es la sociedad en la que vivimos, no la hollywoodiense del PROGRESO, la LIBERTAD, los DERECHOS, etc.

¿La queréis cambiar u os vale así?
Reflexionad.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Oct 2020)

1- España (como el resto de Estados, TODOS) es una creación artificial de minorías poderhabientes, mirando por sus intereses y a costa del PUEBLO... El hecho de que ahora, siglos después, alguien se identifique como español y ame España, es entendible, pero ello no refuta lo anterior.

2- La verdadera hispanidad es la de los pueblos peninsulares, todos ellos, todos hispanos, ninguno español: el estado español y la nación española son artificiales y me remito al punto 1. Los reinos del pasado por los que suspiran algunos fueron los proto-estados de actual; sin aquellos no existirían éstos, y sin éstos no existirían los megaestados tipo U.E.

Es así, no hay más.

Y el hecho de que ahora los Estados Nación estén perdiendo soberanía en favor de mega estados como la Unión Europea, no es motivo para defenderlos... sino para echarlos abajo con mayor motivo si cabe.... Los megaestados tipo EU, sólo pueden construirse porque existen los estados nación, y por la asociación de éstos... Es de CAJÓN.

Para que alguien ceda su soberanía primero ha de existir ésta... Y como la soberanía del ESTADO es ilegítima, por serlo contra el pueblo y a costa del pueblo-pueblos, el hecho de que aquél ceda su ilegítima soberanía a un ente superior como es la U.E. es simplemente la evolución lógica y normal de un ESTADO; porque éste por sí mismo, de forma voluntaria, jamás devolverá la soberanía al PUEBLO... por tanto, cuando las condiciones objetivas lo demandan, y para perpetuar el status de las minorías poderhabientes que los crearon, a los ESTADOS sólo les queda la opción de asociarse a otros ESTADOS.... para así ser más fuertes contra el PUEBLO-PUEBLOS.

Más vale que lo vayáis entendiendo, y os dejéis de conspiraciones, illuminais, masones, reptilianos, grupos ocultos de poder, y personajes visibles omnipoderosos (Soros., Gates)... porque todo está a la vista, y bien visible, y lo SOSTENÉIS con vuestro voto, con vuestros falsos debates inoculados en vuestros cerebros por las minorías poderhabientes, es decir, por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.... visible, bien visible, nada oculto, nada conspiracionista... porque quien detenta el PODER, no conspira, sino que EJERCE su poder, sin más.

Ahora depende de nosotros tomar la decisión de seguir sosteniendo el SISTEMA, o bien ir creando uno paralelo, para poder echar abajo el otro... Si decidimos seguir igual, el fin está cerca... muy cerca.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Oct 2020)

ominae dijo:


> Sin duda, ya hemos notado en este foro que la gente como tu tiene una tendencia al uso desmesurado de las zonas del cerebro destinadas al lenguaje. Es completamente logico que tu no encuentres nada en especial en unos textos descriptivos de situaciones como ocurre en la Biblia, en cierto modo necesitas imaginarlos para comprenderlos, y sin embargo babees con las gilipolleces del link,



Aquí ya he dejado de leer. Quédate con tu Biblia y lee el Apocalipsis 12 veces para entenderlo bien.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Oct 2020)

ominae dijo:


> Nos reiamos de venezuela cuando los rojos les dejaron sin petroleo y gasolina.
> 
> Nuestros rojos nos han dejado en un abrir y cerrar de ojos sin fiesta, ocio nocturno, turistas y gente por las calles etc..., es decir, las señas mas internacionales de España desde los años 60 destruidas en menos de un año por psicopatas izquierdistas que encima según toda las encuestas mantienen una enorme cantidad de votos cercana a la mayoria como si no estuviese pasando nada.
> 
> ...



Otra cita interesante


----------



## JyQ (1 Oct 2020)

Todo se repite a lo largo de la historia.
Lutero, que es visto como un revolucionario, se dedicó a relativizar la moral, casi hasta el punto de llegar a negarla, pues "total, como hay autoexamen de conciencia" pues da igual, o peor aún, en el caso del calvinismo, "total, si como estamos predestinados, da igual lo hijo de puta que seas, si te vas a salvar pues te vas a salvar".
Además de observar la razón como algo satánico y la emoción como lo natural, siendo un hombre incapaz de sujetar sus impulsos viciosos ni un ápice.
Al leer todas estas tesis, me he acordado de este vídeo, donde se expone todo esto:

Donde la moral de la iglesia católica incluso impuso modelos económicos libres, el protestantismo sirvió para fomentar la aparición de estados que asfixiaban con impuestos de forma mucho peor de la que ya se hacía.
Intuyo que su máximo exponente fue la llegada del marxismo, Marx fue un gran admirador de Lutero.


----------



## JyQ (1 Oct 2020)

ominae dijo:


> Si se puede elegir, los psicopatas emascaran su comportamiento durante mucho tiempo, eso es algo qeu ya resolvio el profesor Hare diciendo que al tener voluntad tienen capacidad de no actuar mas.
> 
> El barniz pseudocientifico es muy importante, porque igual qeu el psicopata pederastra se arremolina en nichos en donde hay niños, como colegios, iglesias, deportes etc... el psicopata politico se arremolina en la ideologia que le permite actuar como un psicopata, que en este caso es el izquierdismo, que no por casusalidad, esta creada por psicopatas como Marx, Rousseau etc.. solo tienes que ir analizando la vida de la gente que de una u otra forma ha contribuido al izquierdismo y veras la psicopatia reflejada en sus vidas, los rasgos psicopaticos que definio el profesor Hare son terriblemente comunes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Oct 2020)

Añado 2 mas.

La verdad que estaría bien hacer un Pdf con todas las aportaciones. Ojala psiquiatras de renombre empezaran a estudiar esto a fondo, lo de la Ponerología

*************************

las mentalidades izquierdistas suelen tener terribles problemas para la introspección, para el razonamiento moral etc... etc... ellos son como el encantador de perros, se fijan en las reacciones emocionales de la gente, es lo que prima en su cerebro, esa fijacion, mientras estan hablando contigo o componiendo una cancion o lo que sea, no estan razonando moralmente ni logicamente las cosas, sino buscando la reacción emocional.

Esto puedes verlo claramente en los debates entre Bernardos y Rallo en La Sexta, es la tipica forma de actuar del psicopata integrado, literalmente esta hablando un lenguaje totalmente distinto al nuestro en donde si algo logra una reaccion emocional, aunqeu sea una falacia, una mentira o algo ilogico, se usa.

Por eso encontraras que la gente de izquierda parace que no tiene problemas en contradecirse, porque el hilo conductor no es la logica, sino si la emocionalidad funciona en las personas a las que va dirigida el mensaje.

los problemas en el cortex prefrontal crean, literalmente y a nivel cerebral, una humanidad totalmente distinta a nosotros, pero con la misma apariencia exterior. 

***********************

Tu error, y el mio hace mucho tiempo, parte de la base de creer que esa gente no se da cuenta de cosas tan obvias. No eres mas listo que ellos, simplemente el sistema moral de tu cerebro funciona correctamente y el de una parte de la humanidad no.

Los rojos no son idiotas, son malos. Son gente que disfruta con la destrucción igual que tu disfrutas con una pelicula o con un videojuego, tienen asociado en el cerebro los sentimientos de placer a cosas como el engaño, el caos, la destrucción, el sometimiento etc.. etc...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Oct 2020)

Pues hecho el PDF

Filebin :: bin 8m5q48yq9ekshn9f


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Oct 2020)

ominae dijo:


> tu partes de la base de que todos los ciudadanos son iguales y que aplicando los mismos métodos que la izquierda vas a conseguir ganar las elecciones. eres incapaz de entender que los cerebros del votante de izquierda y del votante de derecha son distintos, igual que eran distintos en los bandos de la guerra civil, donde unos se mataban entre ellos y otros liberaban el alcazar de toledo simplemente por honor.
> 
> la realidad es que el PP ha salido un señor llamado el bigotes que habia pagado unas sillas con dinero negro y el partido ha pseudo desaparecido. El PSOE ha protagonizado los escandalos de robo mas delirantes de la historia de España , empezando por los ERES de mas de dos mil millones de euros y sus votantes le premian con mayoria absoluta, porque no entiendes que la izquierda vota para que les den dinero. Es el proxy de los ladrones integrados en la sociedad.
> 
> ...



Otro añadido


----------



## Cicciolino (22 Oct 2020)

Reducción de la política a la psiquiatría = hilo para analfabetos contentos de serlo.

Enhoragüena, @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (22 Oct 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Prefiero algo más "moderno", como por ejemplo la Dinámica Espiral de Ken Wilber.
> 
> Dinámica espiral - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Y a tu juicio que color predomina en tu forma de razonar-actuar?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Oct 2020)

Estoy de acuerdo. Pero la idea es interesante


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Oct 2020)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Y a tu juicio que color predomina en tu forma de razonar-actuar?



Tú primero.


----------



## cimarrón (23 Oct 2020)

pillo sitio en hilo mítico.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Oct 2020)

¿Os suenan de algo algunas de estas frases cuando se ponen en modo "ejke tu kierej ke la jenteh muera por el biruj"?


----------



## cocolisete (4 Nov 2020)

Interesante hilo, ahora que este foro parece un parvulario, cuesta encontrar los mas interesantes


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Nov 2020)

¿Alguien sabe donde se puede subir un PDF? El que he puesto en el mensaje inicial veo que caduca


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Nov 2020)

Ejemplo practico


----------



## socrates99 (17 Nov 2020)

Psicopatas y bobos,lo tienen todo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Dic 2020)

Upppp


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Dic 2020)

Subo el hilo para adjuntar el archivo

Smallpdf.com


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Dic 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> PDF RESUMEN HILO
> 
> Filebin :: bin 8m5q48yq9ekshn9f (caducado)
> 
> ...



Buen tocho


----------



## sandwelldistrict (10 Dic 2020)

Sube otra vez el PDF que interesa compartir!


----------



## REDDY (11 Dic 2020)

La labor de los políticos es joder al pueblo, por eso tienen que poner a psicópatas y gente sin ningún tipo de empatía ni conciencia social.

Los que estamos despiertos ya sabemos lo que son, el problema es los que están dormidos y se piensan que al político de turno de verdad le importan algo sus problemas y que hará algo para solucionarlos.
Y de estos últimos aún quedan bastantes.


----------



## REDDY (11 Dic 2020)

Y sí, también meto en el saco a Abascal y a Vox.
Aparentemente un programa político en donde prometen ser la solución a los problemas de España, los que van de rebeldes y desafiando al sistema.

Muchos aquí se han entregado en cuerpo y alma a Santi, igual que muchos lo hicieron en su día a PIT.
Como dije no creo en ningún político, así que por tanto no me creo tampoco a los de Vox. Ahí tiene que haber gato encerrado fijo, esa gente está ahí porque de alguna manera forman parte de su plan. Lo que no sé es qué labor han venido a cumplir, pero no han llegado hasta ahí por ser unas hermanitas de la caridad dispuestas a ayudar al currito pringao de turno.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Dic 2020)

sandwelldistrict dijo:


> Sube otra vez el PDF que interesa compartir!



Vale, ya lo haré, ahora por un tema tecnico no puedo hacerlo. 

Lo que no sé por qué se borran, lo he puesto en algunos sitios pero desaparece rapido, no sé la razon


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Dic 2020)

x


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Dic 2020)

sandwelldistrict dijo:


> Sube otra vez el PDF que interesa compartir!



Gofile


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Dic 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Gofile



Descargado.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Dic 2020)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Descargado.



¿puedes ponerlo en alguna web de descarga que no sea temporal? Es que no encuentro y no soy experto, y las otras veces duraron solo unos dias.

No se si en esta web durará mas


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Dic 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿puedes ponerlo en alguna web de descarga que no sea temporal? Es que no encuentro y no soy experto, y las otras veces duraron solo unos dias.
> 
> No se si en esta web durará mas



Puedes ponerlo en mega.nz, ahi subi yo el del ultimo hombre occidental.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Dic 2020)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Puedes ponerlo en mega.nz, ahi subi yo el del ultimo hombre occidental.



Pues tambien, si falla este que he puesto, lo pongo ahí

Y hablando de ese documental, ¡que raro que ningun medio de comunicacion lo nombre, eh!


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Dic 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues tambien, si falla este que he puesto, lo pongo ahí
> 
> Y hablando de ese documental, ¡que raro que ningun medio de comunicacion lo nombre, eh!



Para lo que iban a decir si hablaran de el mejor que no digan nada.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Dic 2020)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Para lo que iban a decir si hablaran de el mejor que no digan nada.



Bueno, efecto Streisand y tal XD

Por cierto, ya he puesto el enlace , por si a alguien le itneresa, en el op


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Ene 2021)

El ultimo mensaje de ominae del año ha sido una advertencia que deberíamos tener en cuenta la gente normal



ominae dijo:


> La gente ha sido educada para tener sentimientos de ira y odio cuando les dices la verdad, tenemos una población autodestructiva y hedonista y por lo tanto altamente peligrosa.
> 
> Tengan mucho cuidado, las risas falsas y la apacible convivencia que hemos conocido esta empezando a desmoronarse.


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Ene 2021)

el dr cabrera este me da que es otro,como buen psquiatra esta como una chota

Festival del humor, los comentarios al matasanos Cabrera de la vacuna son la risa


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Ene 2021)

ominae dijo:


> En realidad el cabreo e irá ante los rojos es un proceso totalmente natural, pues las personas como nosotros tenemos un instinto contra el mal. Cuando vemos algo que está mal sentimos ira, el cerebro manda una señal a la amígdala y con ello entramos en un estado con el sistema nervioso excitado. Este mecanismo instintivo es la base del ser humano, de la civilización y de la diferenciación de nuestra especie frente a otras.
> 
> Los rojos psicopatas carecen de este mecanismo, pero aprenden a usar el nuestro para llamarnos locos o tarados, haciéndonos constantemente estar sobrexcitados por la convivencia con ellos. Curiosamente, este estado de ira es usado por muchos psicopatas integrados, por ejemplo Maje, cuando cuenta a su amante Salva como su marido la maltrata, e induciéndole así a cometer el famoso asesinato.
> 
> Es algo bastante habitual entre los rojos que acaba con nosotros , destruye nuestro sistema nervioso y nos cambia la personalidad. El estado de información y nervios por convivir en un país de rojos es similar a los estados post-traumáticos que exhiben las personas que han estado en contacto largo tiempo con psicopatas integrados.





ominae dijo:


> Cuando se ríen las gracias a los rojos tarde o temprano se acaba así. Mucha gente cree que con ser eficiente en tu trabajo, llegar a tu hora y ser profesional su vida estará resuelta.
> 
> Eso no es así, eso era valido en la época franquista donde unas personas estaban encargadas de velar por la “ley y el orden”. O en Japón donde realizaron una purga de rojos.
> 
> ...



Añaimos este par de citas geniales


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Ene 2021)

Actualizo Pdf

Gofile


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Ene 2021)

psicopatia en la politica, un juez represaliado por psicopatas habla de ello haciendose cargo de Piñuel, min 27 al 32

es imprescindible

imprescindible


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Feb 2021)

ominae dijo:


> Es la típica reacción final cuando convives con psicopatas , los argumentos les dan igual, de hecho los rojos si pudieran le matarían.
> 
> España es un país terrible, parece el país del jijiji jajaja pero cuando buceas un poco en los verdaderos sentimientos de la gente de izquierdas flipas en colores.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuego purificador (8 Feb 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> psicopatia en la politica, un juez represaliado por psicopatas habla de ello haciendose cargo de Piñuel, min 27 al 32
> 
> es imprescindible
> 
> imprescindible



La leche!

Por ahí se ve a @Peritta comentando


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Feb 2021)

Fuego purificador dijo:


> La leche!
> 
> Por ahí se ve a @Peritta comentando



Quien es Peritta?


----------



## Fuego purificador (20 Feb 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Quien es Peritta?



El forero que participa en el hilo del Expediente Royuela. Sale comentando en ese vídeo min. 27:50.

Merece la pena ver la parte que comenta @CesareLombroso del minuto 27 al 32.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Feb 2021)

Fuego purificador dijo:


> El forero que participa en el hilo del Expediente Royuela. Sale comentando en ese vídeo min. 27:50.
> 
> Merece la pena ver la parte que comenta @CesareLombroso del minuto 27 al 32.



Ah, vale. Pense que decias que aparecia en persona


----------



## Fuego purificador (21 Feb 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ah, vale. Pense que decias que aparecia en persona



Es verdad, podría pensarse eso .Me expliqué mal.


----------



## SrPurpuron (21 Feb 2021)

Todo el hilo se puede resumir en una sola frase: "A perro flaco, todo son pulgas"


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Feb 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ah, vale. Pense que decias que aparecia en persona




Yo de momento no soy como La Virgen, no me aparezco pero a este paso con los sociatas
sere un alma en pena vagando


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Mar 2021)

"Y cuando hemos de decir que en la unidad de la esencia divina hya tres, a saber, Padre, Hijo y Espíritu Santo, hemos de entender que con esta Trinidad se menciona a las Personas. Cuando esto se profesa de corazón y sin doblez alguna, no importarán gran cosa las palabras. Pero hace ya tiempo que sé por experiencia que cuando pertinazmente se empeñan en discutir por simples palabras, alimentan dentro de sí algún oculto veneno, de suerte que es mucho mejor provocarlos abiertamente , que andar con medias tintas para conservar su favor y amistad"

Institucion de la Religion Cristiana de Calvino

Parece ser que tambien se encontró con estos elementos, este gran hombre de fe


----------



## Tujaman (21 May 2021)

Podéis seguir toda la vida con vuestras pajas mentales para filofascistas comedoritos.
Mientras, en el mundo real, la ideología que se ha demostrado vinculada a la psicopatía es el neoliberalismo. Por autores como Hare o Ronson, no por matados semianalfabetos en un foro de mierda.

Tampoco hay que ser muy espabilado, cualquiera con dos dedos de frente entiende que la derecha es la expresión política del egoísmo humano.


----------



## SrPurpuron (21 May 2021)

Cualquier causa que no esté al servicio del hombre, no debe ser considerada como tal.


----------



## ominae (21 May 2021)

Persea dijo:


> Ellos crean el PSOE, viven de pm, se van cuando la cosa se pone fea... y a las décadas, yo que me tengo que comer la mierda que es el PSOE, el destrozo de país que tenemos, si encima digo algo me dejan de hablar, en su eterno victimismo. Qué ascazo y qué rabia les tengo ahora.



Con ese tipo de personalidades solo se puede convivir si el que tragas eres tu. En la guerra civil se rompieron muchas familias por eso. Tu debes callarte, no dar tu opinión o ser ecuánime y ponderado con ellos para no generar conflicto, cosa que no tiene porque ser mala. Pero en cuanto dejas de serlo te atacan como si fueras su enemigo y todos los valores que tu has tenido anteriormente con ellos ves que no sirven de nada. Ellos rara vez se comportan de esa forma ecuánime que nos exigen a nosotros.

Por eso la mejor forma es intentar no convivir junto a estas personas porque al final siempre va a pasar lo mismo y en cuanto detectas a un personaje de estos has de saber que tarde o temprano va a haber problemas, porque lo que están reflejando con su ideología es un problema de procesamiento de la moral.


----------



## autsaider (21 May 2021)

ominae dijo:


> Con ese tipo de personalidades solo se puede convivir si el que tragas eres tu. En la guerra civil se rompieron muchas familias por eso. Tu debes callarte, no dar tu opinión o ser ecuánime y ponderado con ellos para no generar conflicto, cosa que no tiene porque ser mala. Pero en cuanto dejas de serlo te atacan como si fueras su enemigo y todos los valores que tu has tenido anteriormente con ellos ves que no sirven de nada. Ellos rara vez se comportan de esa forma ecuánime que nos exigen a nosotros.
> 
> Por eso la mejor forma es intentar no convivir junto a estas personas porque al final siempre va a pasar lo mismo y en cuanto detectas a un personaje de estos has de saber que tarde o temprano va a haber problemas, porque lo que están reflejando con su ideología es un problema de procesamiento de la moral.



Eso es mentira.

La verdad es que ellos pisotean solo al que saben que se deja pisotear. Si la gente sabe que si te manda callar lo siguiente que va a ocurrir es una escalada de violencia entonces no te pisotean. En esta sociedad en la que vivimos tienes que amar el conflicto y estar dispuesto a terminar en el hospital o en comisaria. Si te pisotean el culpable eres tú por vivir en tu mundo de ilusión.

La gente no pisa al más débil, pisan al que menos se defiende. Si te pisan una vez la culpa es de ellos. Si te pisan dos veces la culpa es tuya.

Si el tiempo que dedicas a educar a los demás lo dedicarás a educarte a ti mismo te iría mejor en la vida. De nuevo el culpable eres tú.


----------



## Eremita (21 May 2021)

Anoche charle con un veletita, un progre ligth, unos 50 años, alternando su voto PP, PSOE, ciudadanos, con un grave problema. Se ha dado cuenta de la basura que son y no piensa volver a votarlos, está perdidisimo, no le gustan potemos ni vox porque el no es extremista, y como es progre, según él, VOX además no tiene programa.
Desistí de hacerle ver qué los programas de PP, PSOE nunca se cumplieron y ciudadanos, sin llegar a tocar pelo lo cambiaba continuamente. Desistí de que ahora mismo vivíamos en un extremo en el que solo cuentan moronegros, lgbspm, mujeres y cualquier minoría que no aportase nada.
Incluso cuando parece que un progre recupera la cordura, no es más que un espejismo, dejan la heroína y se enganchan a la metadona, su cerebro tiene daños irreversibles.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 May 2021)

Eremita dijo:


> Anoche charle con un veletita, un progre ligth, unos 50 años, alternando su voto PP, PSOE, ciudadanos, con un grave problema. Se ha dado cuenta de la basura que son y no piensa volver a votarlos, está perdidisimo, no le gustan potemos ni vox porque el no es extremista, y como es progre, según él, VOX además no tiene programa.
> Desistí de hacerle ver qué los programas de PP, PSOE nunca se cumplieron y ciudadanos, sin llegar a tocar pelo lo cambiaba continuamente. Desistí de que ahora mismo vivíamos en un extremo en el que solo cuentan moronegros, lgbspm, mujeres y cualquier minoría que no aportase nada.
> Incluso cuando parece que un progre recupera la cordura, no es más que un espejismo, dejan la heroína y se enganchan a la metadona, su cerebro tiene daños irreversibles.



Sí, es la vinculacion emocional que los convierte en tontos utiles


----------



## ominae (4 Jun 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Eso es mentira.
> 
> La verdad es que ellos pisotean solo al que saben que se deja pisotear. Si la gente sabe que si te manda callar lo siguiente que va a ocurrir es una escalada de violencia entonces no te pisotean. En esta sociedad en la que vivimos tienes que amar el conflicto y estar dispuesto a terminar en el hospital o en comisaria. Si te pisotean el culpable eres tú por vivir en tu mundo de ilusión.
> 
> ...



evidentemente no has vivido nunca una escalada de violencia, tiene la mala particularidad de que ellos también te pueden matar. Además como no tienen escrupulos pueden atacarte por la espalda, poner bombas a la población civil etc... etc... lo mismo que han hecho a lo largo de la historia.

el enfrentarse a una persona solo sirve entre personas con honor, como las peleas de la infancia donde luego te acabas dando la mano con tu contrincante, en este tipo de situaciones creer que porque un psicopata vea que eres una persona valiente se va a reprimir es ridiculo, lo que hará será atacarte por la espalda o enmascarar el crimen como hacen por ejemplo las organizaciones mafiosas.

Eso que dices es lo que hizo un chico en un barrio que estaba sometido por los gitanos, el chico era experto en artes marciales y se peleaba con los gitanos para que dejasen a la gente en paz. Un buen dia aparecio un gitano con un arma y por la espalda le dio varios tiros causándole la muerte. Como ves a ellos les da exactamente igual tu forma de actuar.


----------



## autsaider (4 Jun 2021)

ominae dijo:


> evidentemente no has vivido nunca una escalada de violencia, tiene la mala particularidad de que ellos también te pueden matar. Además como no tienen escrupulos pueden atacarte por la espalda, poner bombas a la población civil etc... etc... lo mismo que han hecho a lo largo de la historia.
> 
> el enfrentarse a una persona solo sirve entre personas con honor, como las peleas de la infancia donde luego te acabas dando la mano con tu contrincante, en este tipo de situaciones creer que porque un psicopata vea que eres una persona valiente se va a reprimir es ridiculo, lo que hará será atacarte por la espalda o enmascarar el crimen como hacen por ejemplo las organizaciones mafiosas.



Evidentemente no tienes ni puta idea.

Empieza por aquí y por aquí:





Sobre el combate: La psicología y fisiología del conflicto letal en la guerra y en la paz (General) eBook : Grossman, Dave, García Gual, Carlos: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle


Sobre el combate: La psicología y fisiología del conflicto letal en la guerra y en la paz (General) eBook : Grossman, Dave, García Gual, Carlos: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle



www.amazon.es









Aprenda de la mafia: Para alcanzar el éxito en su empresa (legal) eBook : Ferrante, Louis, JUAN; CASTILLA PLAZA: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle


Aprenda de la mafia: Para alcanzar el éxito en su empresa (legal) eBook : Ferrante, Louis, JUAN; CASTILLA PLAZA: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle



www.amazon.es






ominae dijo:


> Eso que dices es lo que hizo un chico en un barrio que estaba sometido por los gitanos, el chico era experto en artes marciales y se peleaba con los gitanos para que dejasen a la gente en paz. Un buen dia aparecio un gitano con un arma y por la espalda le dio varios tiros causándole la muerte. Como ves a ellos les da exactamente igual tu forma de actuar.



Yo no he dicho eso para nada. Ese tipo que mencionas era tonto y se lo buscó el solito.


----------



## ominae (4 Jun 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Evidentemente no tienes ni puta idea.
> 
> Empieza por aquí y por aquí:



Es muy sencillo vete a Méjico que hay más de 20000 asesinatos al año y pones en practica tus teorías, te darás cuenta que ellos también te pueden matar y por la espalda o con métodos sucios que ni siquiera conoces. Eso como te digo solo sirve contra alguien que tenga honor, contra esta gente no porque a ellos les da igual tu reacción.


----------



## autsaider (4 Jun 2021)

ominae dijo:


> Es muy sencillo vete a Méjico que hay más de 20000 asesinatos al año y pones en practica tus teorías, te darás cuenta que ellos también te pueden matar y por la espalda o con métodos sucios que ni siquiera conoces. Eso como te digo solo sirve contra alguien que tenga honor, contra esta gente no porque a ellos les da igual tu reacción.



Lo que tu llamas mis teorías son hechos probados: los yihadistas sufrían un completo colapso mental en menos de 5 minutos.

Tú no sabes los métodos que yo conozco, cretino. Te los pongo y no los miras.

La mente es 1000 veces más frágil que el cuerpo. Por eso es 1000 veces más sencillo provocar un cataclismo mental que corporal. Solo a un cretino se le ocurre dominar con daño físico cuando hay un objetivo infinitamente más vulnerable.

Solo a un loco se le ocurre que el honor consiste en pelearte y luego darte la mano.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Jun 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Lo que tu llamas mis teorías son hechos probados: los yihadistas sufrían un completo colapso mental en menos de 5 minutos.
> 
> Tú no sabes los métodos que yo conozco, cretino. Te los pongo y no los miras.
> 
> ...



Tico, no sé que narices te pasa pero antes hacías buenos hilos y últimamente andas algo perdido, algo desquiciado


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Jun 2021)

Upeo sano


----------



## CesareLombroso (2 Jul 2021)

Jose Luis Moreno, psicopata de manual. Mentiroso compulsivo que se inventaba que era cirujano, desmentido por el Colegio de Medicos y mil trolas megalomaniacas mas. Empericao ( y presunto traficante) conocido, que surtia a presidentes de comunidades de modelos gayer o fulana mas la perica correspondiente. Dicen que en los desfiles de Noche de Fiesta los modelos llevaban un numero para ser elegidos por dichos para sus orgias.

Ademas tenia grabados a muchos por lo visto, me juego que al viejo verde Anson.

el forzudo ese q sale en torrente era actor porno gay

su amante.

este La cara B de Moreno: vídeos de sus invitados, una sala acorazada y el amante-testaferro


Me juego que el ventrilocuo igual aparece muerto de algo xa q el juicio no salga... como paso con el de Bankia


ahora estara llamando a Bono el marica que estara ahi grabado encocado enculado , Camps y mil degenerados masones mas.

o se salva de todo x mason o lo liquidan como al de Bankia ...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Ago 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Jose Luis Moreno, psicopata de manual. Mentiroso compulsivo que se inventaba que era cirujano, desmentido por el Colegio de Medicos y mil trolas megalomaniacas mas. Empericao ( y presunto traficante) conocido, que surtia a presidentes de comunidades de modelos gayer o fulana mas la perica correspondiente. Dicen que en los desfiles de Noche de Fiesta los modelos llevaban un numero para ser elegidos por dichos para sus orgias.
> 
> Ademas tenia grabados a muchos por lo visto, me juego que al viejo verde Anson.
> 
> ...



De todas formas aqui vemos mas la relacion psciopatia-politico rojo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Sep 2021)

¿Upeamos?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Sep 2021)

aunque no siempre lo he hecho, soy una persona que tiendo a ser solitaria y gracias a dios he conseguido vivir sin muchos rojos a mi alrededor, pero si, desde hace un tiempo al menor atisbo de rojez les digo que pensar asi es peligroso y que prefiero alejarme de personas asi, o digo cosas como "los rojos son basura", "los rojos son psicopatas" etc.. etc... se quedan un poco con la cara a cuadros porque toda la sociedad y los medios les rien las gracias, pero es lo que hay, estoy hasta los cojones de que a la primera oportunidad el tarado o la tarada de turno empiece a soltar gilipolleces de "los empresarios", "los ricos", "las electricas", ·"los especuladores" etc.. etc...

Llevo 30 años hablando en internet con esta gente y se perfectamente lo que son y las razones por las que no conviene estar cerca de gente asi. Muchas personas no me creen pero es que al final es siempre asi, son psicopatas.

La reacción que mas les preocupa y deja pensando al psicopata politico no es que discutas con el, o le insultes, que eso les da igual, lo que mas les abruma es que te separes de ellos. Debido a su forma de pensar parasitaria es lo que mas descolocado les deja, es como si se quedaran pensando ¿para esto me he trabajado durante meses a este tío con intención de engañarle? Les jode bastante y se quedan un tiempo descolocados, aunque la verdad que yo no lo hago por joder a nadie sino porque son personas peligrosas, yo solo quiero que me dejen en paz esta panda de subnormales profundos.

Ser rojo no es una broma, es un evidente rasgo de maldad. Alguna vez te vas a equivocar sin duda pero es que es brutal lo de esta gente y sus mierdas y todas sus putas decisiones de mongolico, aderezadas con su innata maldad.


----------



## SrPurpuron (18 Sep 2021)

No es personal, son sólo negocios.


----------



## Persea (29 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Capitalismo es como llaman los rojos a los paises normales en donde se hacen cosas normales y prosperas como comerciar, los fascistas eran los que se defendian de los psicopatas comunistas y de hecho ya ni existen.
> 
> EL psicopata tiene una forma de actuar basada en el engaño y la manipulación a la que se adapta mucho mejor que otro tipo de persona debido a su falta de moral, esa forma de actuar es extremadamente similar a la forma de actuar de la izquierda y eso por no hablar de la enorme cantidad de lideres e ideologos izquierdistas que eran psicopatas, desde marx o lenin hasta los que quieras.
> 
> ...



Patologizando al rival politico... Que asco. Neonazi tenias que ser. Igualitos que cuando los rojos metian a los disidentes en manicomios. O cuando se pretende pasar por terraplanistas a los que denunciamos el globalismo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Jul 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Patologizando al rival politico... Que asco. Neonazi tenias que ser. Igualitos que cuando los rojos metian a los disidentes en manicomios. O cuando se pretende pasar por terraplanistas a los que denunciamos el globalismo.



Terraplanistas no creo, pero encefalogramas planos sí.


----------



## Matriz_81 (18 Oct 2022)

Creo que existen malas personas en la vida y son plenamente conscientes de ello. Simplemente, eligen el mal, pudiendo no hacerlo. De lo contrario, estarían exentos de juicio y, en cambio, algún día pagarán por sus actos.


----------

